# OFFICIAL 2012 Secret Reaper II Sign Up and Discussion



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Because we are starting the sign up so early you will have to be patient extra long now. LOL. I am happy to see so many people are excited about it. Welcome to all the first time participants. If you took part in the original Secret Reaper you are also welcome to join in the second one. Now go have fun.

I am going to TRY to keep a running list of everyone who has signed up on this post. If you sent me a PM and your name has not shown up within a couple days, send me another PM. 

People signed up so far, in alphabetical order:
13ghosts
ajbanz
ALKONOST
Amyml
AsH-1031
Beautifulnightmare
Bethene
Blacksc
Blueczarina
bkszabo
Brimstonewitch
byondbzr
CornStalkers
CrazyADD-DAD
CreepySpiders
Darkpumpkin
DebBDeb
dee14399
Digbugsgirl
Dismantled Soul
Druidess
eeyore_laments
ELH (Erin loves Halloween)
estertota
greaseballs80
hauntedmom
HoflyLoster
Hollows Eva
juju_soul_reaper
kab
Kloey74
krnlmustrd
Lady Sherry
Lisa48317
Lizzyborden
Lmz319
Madame Leota
madame_mcspanky
mariposa0283
Matt
Midnightterror
MissKiki
Moonwitchkitty
mrhamilton234
msgatorslayer
Mysticgarden
necrotic
nhh
nicnacnikki
nmcnary
ondeko
Ophelia
Pumpkinking30
rockplayson
Saki.Girl
Sidnami
Silver Lady
Sneakykid
Spookybella977
Sublime Nightmare
TheEighthPlague
The Red Hallows
trentsketch
vwgirl
Wheussmann
Whimsicalmommy
Wickedwillingwench
windborn


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in! PMing now... (I must be insane)


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you JW!! I think I speak for everyone when I say that. Thank you for organizing everything and for starting this thread  I am totally stoked. Time to send a PM and go list likes and dislikes.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes you are insane... Haha. I'm going to hold off just because I want to give the illusion of sanity. Really... I'm so totally in and will PM... But, not now... Soon my pretties soon...


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

JW- the likes and dislikes thread you linked seems to be closed.


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

I pmed as well


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm in!! And crossing fingers that there will be people who are ok with sending abroad.. Pm coming up!


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Sigh and I missed this one as well!!!! 


Wait I just read!!!! no I didnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hook me up JW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am trying to get the Likes/Dislikes thread reopened. If they can't do that, I will start a new one for SR II. Please stand by for an update on that. Sorry for the confusion. I forgot they closed it, but can't imagine why.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

WH, you have to send me a PM with all the info listed on the first post. Glad to see you can make this one.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry for the triple post. I have added a list of people who have signed up on post nbr 2 above.

Reminder...PLEASE send me as much info as possible in your list of likes and dislikes. You cannot sent too much info. Please be specific. Do you decorate inside/outside/party, etc. And I know many of you will think you are making it easy on your reaper by saying you like everything, but specifics are very helpful. Saying things like: I like vampires, werewolves, items for my cemetery, etc are good. Or be very specific and list things you actually need: creepy cloth, tombstones, masks, black light, etc. Remember, some of our members are new and this is their first time. They have no clue where to begin. Go to the LIkes/Dislikes thread from the SR I and read some of the great lists posted there. Thank you so much.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

i'm in for this one too. sending pm


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm definitely in!! PMing you now!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sweet looking forward to this


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm in............


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Woo hoo! This sounds super fun! I just joined the other day and I'm soooo loving this sight. Count me in... I'll PM shortly.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe! I'm having so much fun at SR1 I don't want it to end! I'll decide by the deadline.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I want to sign up, but I need to think about my likes list...


I never closed the likes thread,, did the mods?


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I missed SR#1 by a few days! PMing you now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

very excited about doing this


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I would like to become a part of this as well please..


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks JustWhisper for putting together a second round of Secret Reapers. I like this one better actually because the shipping deadline is mid Oct. that way I'll get my gift from my Secret Reaper during Halloween month! I will PM you my likes/dislikes shortly!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

hurricanegame said:


> I would like to become a part of this as well please..


Be sure to read the first thread and send me a PM with the needed info, hurricane.

Beth, yes, the Likes and Dislikes thread has been closed but I can't think of any reason why it would be. I know they were trying to cut back on the SR discussion threads but the point of that one was for us to be able to constantly update our Likes/Dislikes. I am trying to get UnOrthodOx to open it again. We still have plenty of time for people to do that even if we have to start a new one. 

Please don't forget to send me all the information requested on the first thread. I am getting requests with no Likes/Dislikes list for your reaper.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I just sigh up! and I've already sent you PM.

In case you are wondering I am NOWHINING and Spookyone's Mom.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Silverlady..... now we know where they get their love for Halloween.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am in, pm sent


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

JenniferRene, the reason the first reaper is the time frame it is , is because it was requested , I asked for opinions when I started this - actually acouple of years I asked about the time frame, and a overwhelming amount picked the earlier time, I do understand the gift coming at the right season, but most people said they were busy that time of year, and wanted it earlier

after much debate,, (the time crunch thing) I signed up too,,


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay! Thanks to our awesome MOD, the Likes and Dislikes thread is open again. If you did NOT do Secret Reaper 1, then please go to the Likes and Dislikes thread, which is linked in the very first post on this thread, and give us a nice detailed list of what you like, don't like, or may need for your halloween decorating this year. If you did the first SR and have posted on there already, you may add or subtract items and ideas as you desire. After SR 1 is over, don't forget to edit your list if you need to, removing items you may have received and no longer need.

We already have a very nice start to our SR II sign up.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

and from our Daddy too!!!!




LadySherry said:


> Silverlady..... now we know where they get their love for Halloween.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I know for fact Mom already completed her likes and dislikes list.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My main computer has a terrible cold and may be in bed for awhile. If you do not see updates from me for a couple days, or if I do not respond to email, that is why.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in!!!! I always sign up for both


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, where is every one? at the first reaper group? I am flitting between the 2, taking a drink here, and a drink there, pretty soon my flitting will be more like sitting,,,, I never got to picket,, so I am getting my boa ready,,,, might bring a few of the flying monkey's


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh sure Bethene...start a revolt. Payback is a *****, I guess. LOL. Have at it. Who knows...maybe I will cave in.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

We are impatiantly waiting for things to talk about.. I've finished my likes/dislikes and signed up.. so now all there is left is to moan about how long it will take before i get a vic i can stalk lol.. And i dont wanna be a moaner...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I had people moaning a plenty on the first reaper, so as JW, said,,, pay back is coming! LOL!!!!


VICTIM , VICTIM , VICTIM!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL!! Ok then

VICTIIIIIMMMM NOOAAWWW


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

pm'd

this should be fun


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Go for it kiddos. Amuse yourselves, and whine all you want. I am a mother of 4, grandmother of 2. I have cats who also whine all the time. I can take it. LOL. Just don't swim naked in my pool.

PS...this is the color I use when I am ignoring your whining and chanting. hehe.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

well Im a narcisistic artist, with no respect for authoraties, a childlike behaviour and lifestyle, no kids and a very high intake of sugar and caffein.. Challenge accepted


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in... I can't take... I have to join... The lure of a victim is too strong. I will be PMing in one moment JW.

In the meantime...

Victim! Victim! Victim!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Did someone hear a faint annoying whine? Must have been the neighbor kids. 

Please remember to check the list on post nbr 2 to make sure I have added your name to the list. If your name is not there after about 2 days, PM and remind me.


In past Secret Reaper threads the question of shipping always comes up. Which is cheapest? Of course that always depends on the size and shape of your container and the weight and how fast you wish it to arrive. I updated the original post on here with this same info, but for those of you who are already signed up here is some info that you may find helpful.

*SHIPPING TIPS:* Be sure to cross check shipping costs between the different carriers. You may save yourself quite a bit of money. Just because your stuff fits in a Flat Rate box doesn't mean it's cheaper. And think about shipping cost before you buy or build your gifts. Here are links to the major shipping companies for you to use for comparison. You may have other options at your disposal as well, such as Greyhound bus, etc. if shipping a really large package. Also, if you are purchasing a gift online and it is large or heavy, consider having it shipped directly to your victim from the company. Use lightweight filler material like bubble wrap. To save space in your box, whenever possible put one gift inside another. For example, if shipping a small treasure box and some potion bottles and a head, put the potion bottles inside the treasure box. It will also make them more secure. Don't wait until the last day to ship and then feel guilty and ship it overnight express. LOL. Ship early. I hope this helps.

USPS
FED EX
UPS


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, JW,, i did a pretty good job of ignoring you guys on the first reaper, but I was not clever enough to have another color for it,,, (note to self, remember to have another color) how I managed to ignore you with the fab shoes you had I do not know, but I did,, only when The Auditor threatened to get explosives, I caved, but only for him!!! I only have 2 kids, but 4 cats, 4 grand kitties, and a mix of other critters over the years,, so you can ignore all you want, but I can make my self heard if I really want to! LOL!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I very spontaniously bought something for my future victim yesterday. Now heres hoping they font have it on their dislike list, because i just had too get it, inspired by.. well i cant say really, time will tell.....


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

*first timer*

This is my first time doing the secret reaper and I'm anxiously holding myself back from shopping for my victim until I know their likes and dislikes. When and how do we find out who our victims are?


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

PM sent. I love this idea. I am totally in. Thanks.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

nicnacnikki said:


> This is my first time doing the secret reaper and I'm anxiously holding myself back from shopping for my victim until I know their likes and dislikes. When and how do we find out who our victims are?


After the chosen end date for sign up, you get a pm with your victims name, and their like and dislikes. Then u can go and stalked them  Its only my second but I had so much fun last year, ive been looking foreward to it since last year lol. I was so gutted when i realised i came back to forum to late for the first one, but im so doing this one  And I too am really trying not to shop for things.. (with mixed succes as u see lol)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Eva, we are certainly glad you have stuck around here with us, and also happy you were able to get in to the SR II.

Nikki, like Eva said, you will receive a PM from me after the sign up deadline. The day after the sign up ends I will draw names and pair each reaper up with a victim. Then i send PMs to each person informing them of their victim. Depending on how many people sign up, you should have your victims name within a couple days of the deadline.

Bethene, I have NO doubt if you want to be heard...I will hear you all the way in FL. LOL. Don't forget your boa.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Sweet N Scary, nice job. Also Just Whisper, I like your reaper gift inspectors!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Still building, I will not be able to ship for a little while still...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

tomanderson said:


> Still building, I will not be able to ship for a little while still...


Tom, did you by chance mean to post that in the original Secret Reaper thread? This is for the second round and we don't even have victims yet. It can get confusing.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I am waiting so I can get busy!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

So I caved and bought an item for my future victim today.. I couldn't help it....... Just sayin'


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

hello I would like to join the second reaper 

love out door haunts
skeletons
zombies 
bloody things 
disgusting things 
Monsters 
indoor haunts
I dont like spiders but honey put in a request for them this year 

dislikes 
clowns 
and cute things

i am truly easy to please, hand made items are welcome as are thrift store and yard sale finds
here is my pinrest 
http://pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/

muah happy haunting let the games begin


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ah man. Count me in again!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am really excited to see our numbers rising each day. I just updated the list of names a few min ago. Check to see if you are on it. And would someone please go over to Bethene's house and get Br1mstone's bush. I think I will need it for Haloween.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> And would someone please go over to Bethene's house and get Br1mstone's bush. I think I will need it for Haloween.


Hmmmm, is it just me or did that sound ummmm well....  lol

More excitement. Victim please. I thought I'd ask nicely... See if that worked ya know.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

where is the list located at ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, nhh,,, that sounds a bit ,,, hummmm ya know!  

well, I have not been stalking JW as much as I should, still busy with the first one,, but I will be by later,, I found the glitter bomb gun in said bushes... my cranky neighbor came over with some boa;s she found in her yard,, asked if they belongs to the "ruffians" that were by my house for so long, so now I have some new boas. .will have to find some fab shoes and outfit to go with it,, then,, beware JW, !!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

moonwitchkitty, the list is on the first page!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I had a dream last night that I was packing a box for my victim. I kept putting things in like it was Mary poppin's purse. Apparently my Vic in the dream liked glitter cuz the last to go in was a 7 ft grandfather clock with a glittered pendulum and sparkly crows on it. (the box was a couple feet). Lol. 

I guess what I'm saying is my Vic better get ready because mymind is still planning while I sleep.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Just signed up, this is my first Secret Reaper and Im excited.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Druidess said:


> I had a dream last night that I was packing a box for my victim. I kept putting things in like it was Mary poppin's purse. Apparently my Vic in the dream liked glitter cuz the last to go in was a 7 ft grandfather clock with a glittered pendulum and sparkly crows on it. (the box was a couple feet). Lol.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is my Vic better get ready because mymind is still planning while I sleep.


Note to self...pick druidess as my reaper, make room in living room for giant glittery grandfather clock. 

Bethene, bring it on girlfriend. I am so ready, and I can't wait to see what fab outfits you come up with. Feel free to litter my next door neighbors yard on the right with boas or anything else. I don't like them anyway. LOL.

The list of names is on the second post of this thread, if you still have trouble finding it just ask.

Welcome to all the new SR participants. It is great to have new blood.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Just signed up and pm'd you. Can't wait!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thank you had a brain fart. it does that a lot.. stupid brain "pokes with stick"


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, MWK, don' t poke your brain,, you might "poke your eye out" and then you won't be able to help me stalk/picket JW's house,,, we just have to remember to litter in her neighbors on the right,,, I am sure I will have a few empty bottles to throw over there,, maybe sleep over there,, but the first thing I will do when the sign up is done is send the flying monkey;s over to JW's house and peek in the windows to see who my victim is,,, I can be bribed to look at others names,,,,,,, just saying......


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*I put together a fabulous outfit for stalking JW !!! I got it from the same place that made my daughter's dance costumes, so I can be sure that feathers will shed everywhere!! And I have a large bag of glittery confetti, just to toss in the neighbor's yard!*


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am in. Did I pm you? I thought I did but heck with my first reaper I have been too excited!!! Let me know if not I will pm you again.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*ELH*, you're on the list. Looks like you're good to go!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

hmmmmm I guess I should go ahead and order another semi truck load of glitter bombs. We are going to need them. While I am out I guess I can shop for an outfit as well.
LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Ahem....uhhhhh...I can also be bribed to perhaps consider giving you your victims name early. Just saying....


I did not get to PM you back Erin, but you are 150% signed up. Like Ophelia said. I am glad you are so excited to be in.

I am having a really hard time trying to come to a decision on whether or not I am going to actually take part in the SR II. I am having a great time managing it, but I am not sure if I have time to play. I just have so many other commitments right now, and I really like to be able to make my gifts if possible. It always feels like I put so much of myself into the first SR and then get burned out and do a rush job on SR II. Plus we are always on a tighter time line the second time. I tried to give us a little more time this year by starting earlier, while still trying to keep some distance between the two events. We will see how that works out.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok, I really think this is a cool idea and love the possible prospect of it, but I am such a rookie and newbie compared to all of you....I am only starting/wanting to do more than just "decorating" during Halloween. I really have no idea what to do, and I don't want to insult all of yours' (pretty sure thats horrible grammar)intelligence and creativity with what I would think would be cool to send.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

what kind of bribes?  we've got witchy things, zombies, monsters, fingers, ears, and a few hand made items  less you are talking candy corn. that is off the chain.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> oh, MWK, don' t poke your brain,, you might "poke your eye out" and then you won't be able to help me stalk/picket JW's house,,, we just have to remember to litter in her neighbors on the right,,, I am sure I will have a few empty bottles to throw over there,, maybe sleep over there,, but the first thing I will do when the sign up is done is send the flying monkey;s over to JW's house and peek in the windows to see who my victim is,,, I can be bribed to look at others names,,,,,,, just saying......


oh oh i have minions "every wicked witch does" count me in


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Bribes? What is on the list? Maybe we can make a deal.
Crazy...... I was a newbie with sr 1. You could be my reaper if justbwhisper will allow it. I love everything but glitter. So anything u send would be great. Most ofmus feel that way. So give it a try this time and bet you will be hooked.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Ahem....uhhhhh...I can also be bribed to perhaps consider giving you your victims name early. Just saying....


im listening..... lol


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok LadySherry, you have talked me into it, it will give it a go....Whisper put me on the list and let me know what details I have to send you....I appreciate LadySherry's offer but you don't have to set me up as her reaper if you have others on the list that need one. Thanks for the push and shove in the right direction Lady


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

All the details are in the first post  you won't regret it, it's so much fun! I did my first last year and I've been looking forward to it since lol. Beware that it's highly addictive!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah crazy. Welcome to the mayhem. Please feel free to join us in the next week as we push jw to give us our victims early. Glitter bombs have been ordered.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent a message to Whisper and posted in the Likes/dislikes thread......nervous and excited at the same time!! My mind and my ADD is reeling!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I've started a couple of projects in hopes that one of them will fit my victims desires. That way they get one thing I've been able to spend a bit more time on. If none mesh with the interests I'll just have a couple new things for the house or gifts for others. Anyone else doing things pre victim with crossed fingers?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

As for bribes....hmmmmm....no candy corn please. I really hate that stuff. Please don't throw rotten potatoes at me for saying that. I know we have a LOT of candy corn fans here. LOL. However I am partial to almost anything made of leather, and I adore chocolate covered strawberries. They are my one sweet temptation I cannot resist. Of course, body parts are also accepted, as is MC, Visa and personal checks. Cash is cool, but I do not take American Express. LOL.

Our list is slowly growing and I will be excited to see if we get to 50 before sign up deadline. I don't know how many we had last year....AJBanz, do you have that number? But 50 is my goal for this year. I am sure after the first SR is done more people will probably gravitate over here and sign up. I don't want to take away from the excitement of the first SR.

I also keep reading the Likes and Dislikes and it gets me excited to want to reap someone. I know I will probably end up doing this as I have no self restraint and can't turn down an opportunity to give someone a gift. Especially if it is Halloween related. And actually I did buy something yesterday thinking it would be a really cool gift to add to a Reaper package if I do take part. When i have more money I am going to buy more for myself.

If you signed up in the past few days please check post nbr 2 to make sure I have added your name to the list.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

We had 44 last year.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Seeing the pictures from the first SR it seems hard to believe the $20 was adhered to. Is it ok to go above this limit?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Seeing the pictures from the first SR it seems hard to believe the $20 was adhered to. Is it ok to go above this limit?



you can, just do not go crazy.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, alot of things are bought on sale, hand made and thrift store bargains, I am the one running the first one, and I always say stay close to the budget,,, some want to go a bit over, I just do not want someone getting huge amounts and some not,, but it is amazing what you can find at sales and alter to make a great personal gift,, 
Druidess, I am thinking of the 2nd reaper a bit too,, I have a couple of things set aside, depending on who I get and what they like,,,, 
JW,, I did not know you were not joining in this,,, I always do,, lol... even though I know who I have, I do not know what I am getting,,, I am too much a big kid to know play too!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Seeing the pictures from the first SR it seems hard to believe the $20 was adhered to. Is it ok to go above this limit?


I agree with Bethene. Try to stay within the $20 limit as much as you can. Like Beth said, it would not be fair if one person got a $40 gift and someone else got a $12 gift. I got a lot of stuff for free or really cheap that I do not need or would not use, and I pass it on to my victims. I also make a lot of my gifts for next to nothing. And everyone loves handcrafted gifts. It is easy to take a $2.00 thrift store find and spend another $2.00 turning it into a $20 treasure. That is why I prefer to NOT buy my gifts new. I can make that $20 budget go a lot further buying second hand or crafting it myself. And I love it when my reaper does the same. Mostly just have fun, and do what you can afford, and what is within your crafting ability.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Agreed, be supprised how far $20 will take you if you do thrift store, and dollar tree goodies


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i have a kangaroo nutsack coin pouch i got in australia, my cat chewed on it a bit but if you want it... lol 

i have no idea where its at right now though but shouldnt be too hard to find, there are only so many rooms in my house.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

bethene said:


> well, alot of things are bought on sale, hand made and thrift store bargains, I am the one running the first one, and I always say stay close to the budget,,, some want to go a bit over, I just do not want someone getting huge amounts and some not,, but it is amazing what you can find at sales and alter to make a great personal gift,,
> Druidess, I am thinking of the 2nd reaper a bit too,, I have a couple of things set aside, depending on who I get and what they like,,,,
> JW,, I did not know you were not joining in this,,, I always do,, lol... even though I know who I have, I do not know what I am getting,,, I am too much a big kid to know play too!


I totally agree, I shop flea markets, yard sales, dollar stores, and clearance so much for all of my Halloween supplies! When things are so cheap and you're adding a homemade touch, or making things, sometimes I find it hard to stop adding to the gift! You can definitely come up with an awesome gift for $20 or less! I know I've mailed out huge boxes of stuff in previous years!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in, just PM'd ya!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Signed up and sent the PM...this is such an awesome idea! Can't wait!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

cant wait to start stalking my victim.. <3 now that I know how to do it correctly, they are in for a treat


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I want to do this, but I've personally never shipped anything before, so I'm a little spooked, no pun intended. I'm a bit on the fence with this, but I want to give it a shot.

Also, does it have to be just one item that's $20 or can it be a few that add up to $20?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

mrhamilton234 said:


> I want to do this, but I've personally never shipped anything before, so I'm a little spooked, no pun intended. I'm a bit on the fence with this, but I want to give it a shot.


.
my tip to you would to check out the USPS, FEDEX, and UPS pricing is key and make sure to get a tracking number.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

mrhamilton234 said:


> Also, does it have to be just one item that's $20 or can it be a few that add up to $20?



It can be a lot of little things or one item. What I'm seeing from the 1st reaper, people are buying lots of dollar store, yard sale & good will finds, etc. and doctoring them up or shipping as is. When you get your victim's list of likes and dislikes, you go from there. Use your imagination. I would suggest looking at the http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ial-pictures-thread-secret-reaper-2012-a.html. Then you'll get the idea of what's going on.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks to the both of you. You know, life's too short to not take a walk on the wild side. Sure, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> i have a kangaroo nutsack coin pouch i got in australia, my cat chewed on it a bit but if you want it... Lol


rotflmao!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

We are up to 38 reapers so far. I just know we can hit 50 this year.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

woohoo, 12 more!



ALKONOST said:


> rotflmao!!!!!


im serious.. lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

sure... I believe ya! I just have never heard of a kangaroo nut sack coin purse. I about fell outta my chair when I read that! lolol!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm going to start on some projects that I have been planning for myself. There is always the chance they might fit in to my victims' desires.. Time to pull out the fake blood, lol!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm officially in!! I am LOVING round 1; can't wait for my next Victim!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yay more recruits!!! Can't wait to see my new victim is.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

when will you be getting your victims?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*ViCtIm vIcTim ViCtIm vIcTiM heheheh I am inpatient *


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I want my victim.

Now!!

Pleeeeeaase....

Pwettyy pwetty pweaase.....


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Soon my pretties....soon.

NOWHINING...the victims should be assigned around the 21st.

*
URGENT: PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND TO THIS MESSAGE HERE. If you received a PM from me on Sept 11, the end date in the PM should have read the 29th, NOT the 20th. If you are not sure what I am talking about, then you probably didn't get one. Thanks, and I will explain later.*


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

The 21st???? That's sooooooooo far away. Can I have mine now?  PLEASE????


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

i was debating on joining this one..its hard for me to work and also get things organized, and I still have sooooo much work to do on my own things!! I probably will sit this one out...even though it is so much fun!


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

sharpens my carving tools,, and gets ready my body bags..... one more victm will soon be given to me... I am soooo excited to have a chance at a at this!!! they wont even see it coming.... just remember if the box screams and shakes when it arrives..... open it in a dark room as you dont want to hurt the contents eyes,,,,, plus it will be able to see you.. even though you wont be able to see it.........


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh 42 people signed up so far...(if i counted that correctly) will we get to 50??


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok so I tried to pm you, but it's not saying I have any "sent" messages. So I hope you get it, and sorry if you get two


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i am getting so freaking excited about doing this! is it the 21st yet? i want my victims name, i already bought a couple things for my vic yesterday.. small but im still excited about sending them lol.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

bkszabo said:


> Ok so I tried to pm you, but it's not saying I have any "sent" messages. So I hope you get it, and sorry if you get two


Mine does that all the time, then it works itself out.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wheussmann said:


> sharpens my carving tools,, and gets ready my body bags..... one more victm will soon be given to me... I am soooo excited to have a chance at a at this!!! they wont even see it coming.... just remember if the box screams and shakes when it arrives..... open it in a dark room as you dont want to hurt the contents eyes,,,,, plus it will be able to see you.. even though you wont be able to see it.........


Ha i love it. awesome imagination


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> i was debating on joining this one..its hard for me to work and also get things organized, and I still have sooooo much work to do on my own things!! I probably will sit this one out...even though it is so much fun!


awe come on and join the fun if you make crafts make two, one for your self and one for your victim. I,ve already got a bag started for my unknown victim..


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Count me in - sending you a PM now


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I have been camping,, so have not been picketing,, sent my flying monkey's to keep tabs on JW and let me know what she was up to, but alas,, no matches yet,,,,, so while I am here for the night,, I have a glass of Ed Hardy sangria in hand,,, my boa on,, dang, forgot the glitter bomb,,, next time! And,, (clears throat, me me me...... ) victim victim victim victim,, victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim,,, 


Oh yeah,, did I say,,, VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Bethane, I have the truck of glitter bombs delivered any minute now.
JW is could use my victim's name. Victim victim victim!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Bethene - I "borrowed" one of the trucks from work, so there's a 53' trailer full of glitter and confetti bombs heading to Florida. We have drivers called "Bandit" and "Snowman" just like in Smokey & the Bandit! They'll be there in no time!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am sitting in my front yard with my boots on, because there is glitter up to my ankles. I don't know how that truck got here so fast. I can only guess those darn flying monkeys helped it along. And to make it worse those little heathens grabbed my fan and turned it on the open truck and now there is glitter in the trees, between my knees, inside my hose, and all over my rose, my mailbox is filled, and for lunch I had steak and glitter....grilled. But I must say Bethene, I do love your boa. 

I went to the firing range on Wednesday and for some reason my ear defenders caused me some unusual hearing problems. I now have the faint sound of a modem humming in my right ear all the time. The bright side? I don't hear any chanting. Muahahahaha. I guess you better ratchet it up a notch or two, girls.

NO Victims until the 21st, especially since I have received not one bribe. Just saying...


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Your bribe is on its way from Texas. NOW VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM. PLLLLLEEEEAAASSSSEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am only going to ask nicely once.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> NO Victims until the 21st, especially since I have received not one bribe. Just saying...


I will send you a bribe


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay I will tell Silver lady that she needs to send you a bribe....



JustWhisper said:


> I am sitting in my front yard with my boots on, because there is glitter up to my ankles. I don't know how that truck got here so fast. I can only guess those darn flying monkeys helped it along. And to make it worse those little heathens grabbed my fan and turned it on the open truck and now there is glitter in the trees, between my knees, inside my hose, and all over my rose, my mailbox is filled, and for lunch I had steak and glitter....grilled. But I must say Bethene, I do love your boa.
> 
> I went to the firing range on Wednesday and for some reason my ear defenders caused me some unusual hearing problems. I now have the faint sound of a modem humming in my right ear all the time. The bright side? I don't hear any chanting. Muahahahaha. I guess you better ratchet it up a notch or two, girls.
> 
> NO Victims until the 21st, especially since I have received not one bribe. Just saying...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I PM'd JW a bit ago. I have had a crappy year/summer and I need to make something halloween-ish for somebody as therapy.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> I PM'd JW a bit ago. I have had a crappy year/summer and I need to make something halloween-ish for somebody as therapy.


 i do the same thing. also another good therapy would to be play a level of left for dead.. whole new person after a head count of 298.. aaahhh much better
when i make a prop for me i always making a extra. I think if my new victim has the same taste they will get one or two handmade items.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Well i think bribes are just silly. 

And completely unrelated I just happen to feel inspired to write a few casual words... 

Just whisper is pretty and witty as few
Is sweet as blood and rat tail-stew. 
She is quick as a zombie and fierce as a cat
And he always lights up the day with her chat
Just whisper can take all your troubles away
By the touch of magic or something she say
She is honest and fair and has a great vibe
( and of course she would NEVER be tempted by a bribe )
But we are so impatient and down on our knees
Just whisper, our lady, we want victims now, please!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> NO Victims until the 21st, especially since I have received not one bribe. Just saying...


hey, i offered my kangaroo nutsack to you. does that not count?


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> hey, i offered my kangaroo nutsack to you. does that not count?


I just love the fact this is a sentence.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> Well i think bribes are just silly.
> 
> And completely unrelated I just happen to feel inspired to write a few casual words...
> 
> ...


Eva, I sit humbled and blushing that you would write such a wonderful poem about me. And it also made me giggle. A perfect end to my day. So now I will attempt an answer.

To all my little reapers to be,
your victim's names you are wanting to see.
I know you'll be patient and never unkind.
Or expect me to fold early without even a bribe 
Your chanting and bellowing, casting glitter about,
Is very amusing without a doubt.
Your boas and heels, and costumes of sorts
Have me laughing so hard that i just peed my shorts.
My neighbors all think that your crazy and horrible
But I assured them you all are quite truly adorable.
So carry on picketing in front of my house
I'll sit here and watch like a cat to a mouse.
And just when you think you can't wait any more
I'll pick up my list and I'll walk out the door.
And I will give all my reapers the names they desire,
A victim each one can now stalk and admire.
I will make sure that my list is not late,
But sadly you each still have six days to wait.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ophelia said:


> I just love the fact this is a sentence.


lol

ill have to find it and take a picture sometime.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

We are up to 46 Reapers. Go ask 4 more people to join. I want this up to 50 before the deadline. Whoo Hooo!

Mariposa, may I just have the kangaroo instead?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i dont have one 

but if i did.... absolutely not! lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Hollows Eva said:
> 
> 
> > Well i think bribes are just silly.
> ...


Maaaan. The unbribeable one..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

oh we loved the poem too awesome. So glad that we are at 46, been talking it up to a few friends at work think i will get some bites soon


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> We are up to 46 Reapers. Go ask 4 more people to join. I want this up to 50 before the deadline. Whoo Hooo!
> 
> Mariposa, may I just have the kangaroo instead?


Dismantled soul is planning on joining assuming it is possible for us to not get each other. We already exchange Halloween presents.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I am just gonna bring this thread up where it belongs, in the hopes of four more brave Vic.. participants will join in. You guys realize you have created a Candycorn eating, secret reaping, post-bumping, zombie-loving Halloween Monster out of this Viking... Theres no turning back now, Ive seen the black tunnel at the end of the light


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> I am just gonna bring this thread up where it belongs, in the hopes of four more brave Vic.. participants will join in. You guys realize you have created a Candycorn eating, secret reaping, post-bumping, zombie-loving Halloween Monster out of this Viking... Theres no turning back now, Ive seen the black tunnel at the end of the light


I love it when a bad plan goes good. We have demented another soul, I mean recruited another haunter. LOL. And we enjoy having you here, Eva.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> i do the same thing. also another good therapy would to be play a level of left for dead.. whole new person after a head count of 298.. aaahhh much better
> when i make a prop for me i always making a extra. I think if my new victim has the same taste they will get one or two handmade items.


Moonwitchkitty--my "go to" video violence is Zombocalypse by Armor Games. It's a simple little on line game that lets me hack zombies with a machete until I can upgrade to more powerful weapons. I play a few levels of that and i'm ready to face the world again. I haven't had time to work on any new props for this year and I won't have a ton of spare time in the next couple of weeks, but I get a kick out of finding or making the perfect Halloween thing for another haunter. It's one of those simple pleasures like scaring a teenager who is trying to spook their kid brother.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in! I had so much fun on the first one, I'd be crazy not to do it again! 

Lizzy


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

oooh thank you


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> I am going to TRY to keep a running list of everyone who has signed up on this post. If you sent me a PM and your name has not shown up within a couple days, send me another PM.
> 
> I don't see my name and I just sent a second PM. However, my sent messages are not showing up in my "Sent Messages" file. Not sure if something is wrong, but I have emailed for support.
> 
> JW - I hope you see this in time! I want to play again!!! =)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Lmz319...I received your PM today. Somehow I missed putting you on the list. Thanks for the heads up. I am not sure why so many people are having issues with their PMs in their sent box.

We are officially up to 50 participants. Thank you. Of course we will welcome anyone else who would like to join in. I want this to be just as exciting as the first one.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

JW--can you post the updated list? for one thing i'd like to know if you have me listed and for another thing I like to check out everybody's profile so nobody knows if i was stalking them as a reaper or just because I like to stalk people.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Yay 50! Oh lovely idea there EvilCow (that's ondeko, remember ;-) ) I think I'll go stalk everyone too, just because I can! Not that I'm the most secret reaper in the world lol..


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

ondeko said:


> JW--can you post the updated list? for one thing i'd like to know if you have me listed and for another thing I like to check out everybody's profile so nobody knows if i was stalking them as a reaper or just because I like to stalk people.


There is a running alphabetical list on page 1, post number 2, and your name is indeed on it.


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok just signed up! Did the first one and decided to do this one too WAHOO!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay, lots of new names being added on an hourly basis. I need at least one more person from overseas to sign up please.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Yay, lots of new names being added on an hourly basis. I need at least one more person from overseas to sign up please.


Oh is this because of me? Had the same problems last year, but I'm happy to send to the us. I think prices aren't that different really. Maybe there will be a few willing to send overseas. I hope!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Eva, no problem getting people to send overseas. But if I can get a couple of our overseas people to join in again it will be easier for you I think. But it is nice to know you can ship stateside if you have to.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

just signed up. can't wait to play.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Cool. I don't mind, I find sending costs horrible expensive no matter where I have to send too lol. I have to send by mail anyway so not that much of a difference.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I would almost prefer sending to or receiving from another country. I'd love to be able to add things to the box (or have things added to mine) that are not available because of being in different parts of the world. There is something exciting about it.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

As much as it'd be awesome to get something from another country, I'm not one who wants to go through the hassle of customs and high shipping costs. Maybe it's because I'm a younger member and such and I'm not made of cash.

That said, I am in the process of making a tiny little video I'll be sending to my victim whenever I know who he/she is. No spoilers on the content, but I'll post it for all to see once my victim gets his/her offerings.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Eagerly waiting to get my victim's name.. Until then, I am stalking everyone, bwahahaha!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I am becoming very impatient!  Victim please!!! I had a lot of fun with the 1st SR (even though I never heard from my victim, which is a bummer, but that's ok). I can't wait to start stalking again.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

OK the last day to sign up is this Thursday so we should rally at JW's house and start urging her to give us our victims early. Any takers to join me. I have had a semi of glitter bombs delivered already but now I need help with stalking. Someone said they had monkeys that would help us. NOW IS THE TIME PEEPS!!!!!!!!!

JW------VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

in that way Im an easy victim -things that many of you guys will find bland or boring because you already have loads of it, or maybe its just what every shop sells, I will find super exotic hehe, Both because its new to me, as they prolly wont sell it here, but also because the range of halloween items is so limited here. 
But yeah I totally understand if people find shipping costs expensive. I just checked the postal prices here and for me the difference between sending to Netherlands or the UK is about the same as most place in the States anyway, but I can imagine it would be different for some  But Im sure JW wont give you me, MrHamilton if you wrote in youre details that you only want to ship within the states, so you are safe


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

going to give a spoiler to my darling future victim, you are defiantly in for a tricks and treats, one may even say, it will help aid you to release the spirits.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I am completly insane...I'm signing up to do this again, here we go round 2. My daughter and I had so much fun last year and this year, we just had to do it again!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

yyyyeeesss more stew for the pot


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm getting goosebumps of anticipation. I can't wait to be on the hunt for my victim and finish this video. (I've done a bit of video production in the past, so if you're my victim, you'll be in for a treat)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I did receive your PMs and I am so excited to have so many people joining in. I will try to get your names on the list tomorrow. I have to get to bed right now, but just wanted to let you know I got the PMs.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> There is a running alphabetical list on page 1, post number 2, and your name is indeed on it.


Thanks! For some reason I didn't realize you were updating that post as we went along.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok future victim all I will tell you is that I was playing with the papermache clay and latex and made something for you.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

* Hey JW,
Do you know a spell that works for getting your secret reapee super fast? I thought I could add it to my awesome spell book.  *


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I've decided to sign up again.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Me! I want in! My husband might kill me but I just had so much fun with SR1 that I'm doing it again!


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

OOOooooo the anticipation...I was shopping today and picked up a few supply items...Can't wait to get my Victim!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Woo Hoo!! Tomorrow we get our victims!!!! (as if you didn't know  ) I can hardly wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I tried making something for my future vic today.. I have paint everywhere, including the floor and my fridge.. I hope to get an overbearing victim who likes things that looks like a child of 7 made them.... :-/


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL you guys kill me.

Red Hallows... Indeed I do know a spell. Take a $50 bill and place it in a yellow envelope (okay, so it doesn't really matter what color the envelope is). Write my name on the envelope backwards in crayon. Again, you can actually use whatever writing implement you have handy. My mailman is partial to crayons. Neatly print my address under my name, then turn in a circle three times while singing "Someone That I Use To Know", or actually any tune, but that happens to be my favorite. You can whistle if you like that better. Your dog may get annoyed either way. Run, don't walk, to your mailbox. Place the envelope in the mailbox. Place your left hand, or any body part that is actually attached to your body, or anyone else's is also fine, on the top of the mailbox and recite this spell. Mailman mailman take this as fast as you can...bring my victim right away, I can't wait another day. Or you can PayPal me. Your victims name should be acquired within 30 minutes of activation of spell. 

ALKONOST, don't get your hopes up. Tomorrow is the deadline for signing up. Everyone has until midnight. It will be sometime between Friday afternoon and Saturday night before you get your victim.

We are up to 57 reapers so far. How exciting. I can't wait to bestow the names of your victims upon each of you.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWw.......man. Oh well... I can get through it. I'll be a stronger person for it, right?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

ALKONOST said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWw.......man. Oh well... I can get through it. I'll be a stronger person for it, right?


On the contrary. Secret reaper was actually a mind control game designed to turn you into a quivering, impatient, psychotic bowl of jelled zombie guts. But most of us were already there so the joke was on the designer. LOL. I know you can do it.

On a totally different note... I am curious why you changed your screen name and what does this one mean, if anything?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Beautifulnightmare...*I hope you get this message before the victims names go out. You need to empty your in box. I tried to send you a message and it said your box was maxed out. That means I won't be able to send you your victim. Better hurry. Thanks.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> On the contrary. Secret reaper was actually a mind control game designed to turn you into a quivering, impatient, psychotic bowl of jelled zombie guts. But most of us were already there so the joke was on the designer. LOL. I know you can do it.
> 
> On a totally different note... I am curious why you changed your screen name and what does this one mean, if anything?



Ok...well I'm there. I was tryin' to put up a front.. you win!!!  

I changed my screen name because when I first joined I didn't think to be creative because I figured I could just change it while I was setting up my profile... I was wrong there! I was then pointed in the direction I needed to go to get it changed. Alkonost is a creature in Russian folklore that's the body of a bird and the head of a woman. I have a passion for birds so I figured that was suiting. Plus, I love reading about mythology and folklore. 

Thanks for the torture!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay, now that I've had some time to recover from round 1, I'm ready to get picketing! And by picketing, I mean hanging out in a lounge chair outside *JW*'s house because I'm too uncomfortable to walk back and forth, especially in heels. But, I've got a glittery megaphone, my boa, and a fresh coat of paint on the belly(that will make for the most amazing tan line ever).

*Bethene*, I've got a roll of Saran Wrap for you, I think it's only fair you have to opportunity to give back to J*W* what she gave you. 

Now...ahem...VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

*picture me banging a tincup on the thick-planked wooden table in a dark dank ship's galley" 

"VIC-TUM...VIC-TUM...VIC-TUMMMMMMMMMM!!!!"


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Really looking forward to this


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright the picketing has begun. Baking cookies for the peeps hanging out in front of JW's.
Now JUST WHISPER we need our victims.

VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VVVIIIIICCCTTTTIIIIMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

* To JW *


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL Red Hallows!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Alright, I signed up again, it was so fun the first time around. Im excited


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I totally forgot to put in my likes that we also have 2 dogs and a 5 year old son who loves halloween  My son loves Halloween
not the dogs lol. My son would love it if my reaper sent some candy for him  Just thought I would put that out there.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I keep re reading the likes/ dislikes thread and thinking " I hope I get her/him/him/her/her" lol. I have so many ideas for my poor unsuspecting Vic.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

dee14399 said:


> Alright, I signed up again, it was so fun the first time around. Im excited


i would actually love to know if my vic has small kiddies...it would be fun to include something for them, too.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i would actually love to know if my vic has small kiddies...it would be fun to include something for them, too.


I know I just got my reaper round one package and she included some goodies for my little one. It was so sweet of her. 

I like to know too, if there are little ones to include. I mean we have to mold their love for Halloween right?


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I looked at what I had completed for the haunt and what I still need to do and decided to sign up for this swap and a swap on another site. Excited to get started.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, I wish I'd remembered to include something for my victim's kids/furkids. (They still haven't gotten their gift, so I'm still trying to be vague.) It was done for DD last year, and I thought it was so cute.  Plus, I love getting things for people's critters!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

the red hallows said:


> View attachment 129737
> 
> 
> * to jw *


awesome!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Ophelia, maybe we could paint you orange and tell the neighbor kids you're the Great Pumpkin. Love the heels. 


NOTICE: THIS IS THE LAST DAY TO SIGN UP FOR THE SECOND SECRET REAPER ACTIVITY? You have until midnight, so you better get busy sending me a PM.

I have a few more names to add to the list but this is hard on my iPad. I will do it later this evening. Come on ladies, get that chanting going. Maybe it will attract some new reapers.

Oh, Red Hallows...thanks for the FIrSt installment on your victim. I am working on their name as I type and should have it figured out by late this evening.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I only have to sleep one more time .. Oh wait no.. Am I ahead or behind in time.. I may have to wait longer lol.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry, *Eva*, you're ahead of us!

*JW*, just so you know, I happened to get some coupons to the craft store in the mail today. They're only good for a few days, it would be a shame if they went to waste.  Besides, I could use the distraction. DH went up north with DD for the next couple of days(She's been really missing her Grandma). I haven't spent more than a few hours away from her in just over two years.

I could probably be the Great Pumpkin right now, I certainly feel like there's one in my gut! However, I think that may scare the kiddos more than anything.

Anyway, time to pick up that megaphone again:
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Whoops..wrong thread...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I am back, well rested in order to chant and picket,,, thanks for keeping things going while I was gone,, I have sent the monkeys to peek in her windows,, can't really tell what she is doing,,, dang,, JW sure is tricky! no, with out further delay, I will make up for lost time! 


VICTIM,. VICTIM , VICTIM, VICTIM,, WE WANT OUT VICTIMS!! VICTIM . VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM . VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i cant wait to start stalking my victim. so glad i signed up for this. i just hope whoever i get isnt one of those that cant be bothered thanking their reaper. that would make me so freakin angry!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm looking forward to stalking my victim, too.

*Mariposa*, I wasn't angry when it happened to me, so much as disappointed. It made me worry that they didn't like what they had received, and I had completely blown it.  Last year was my first year doing SR, although I did both rounds, and I was still getting the hang of it. My hope is that things just got hectic, since it was that time of the year, and it slipped their mind.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yea thats understandable. but i wouldnt be able to help getting upset about not hearing anything back after putting all that effort into buying/making the perfect gift for my victim. i know whoever my reaper is, will definitely hear my appreciation. i cant even imagine not at least letting them know i appreciated the effort.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*jw--- *


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I know, I know... it's only a $1, but now it's $51.... total.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

The Red Hallows said:


> *jw--- *
> View attachment 129906


i want some!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*VICTIM VICTIM ViCtIM vIcTiM ViCtIM vIcTiM ViCtIM vIcTiM ViCtIM vIcTiM *


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Come on Whisper!! I want to know who my victim is so I can start planning and getting things together!! Ok, and I know I'm new and this is my first SR, but how do you ladies mean stalk your victim? I am just looking for some ideas....


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Come on Whisper!! I want to know who my victim is so I can start planning and getting things together!! Ok, and I know I'm new and this is my first SR, but how do you ladies mean stalk your victim? I am just looking for some ideas....


Stalking........you look at their profile and past postings and their likes and dislikes. Then I watch current post and see if they give you additional hints.
Hope this helps


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Also, don't forget to check their photo albums. And if they link to their Facebook or Pinterest pages, check those too. It looks like a lot of people were making things off of Pinterest pages this last round. (And an, "I'm sorry" to my Reaper, I don't have one!)

Another thing that many of us do is just hop around a few other profile pages, just so it's not too obvious as to whom is doing the actual stalking(You can see the last few visitors to your page).


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Perfect ladies!! You are awesome! Can't wait....I have bought a few things and I am making a few things....I hope that my victim will like what I am planning, like I said before I am new to this and I don't want to disappoint my victim.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Nothing like waiting til the last minute. Sorry for that by the way JW. PM sent.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oooh only a few hours left till this closes and then another day and a half max till we get our victim.. SO SO SO SO SO EXCITED!!! i can barely contain myself. im gonna need to drug myself to sleep tonight and hope i wake up with a victim in my inbox. giddy with excitement over here!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Love your enthusiasm Mariposa!! Glad I'm not the only one who's crazy excited for their victim....gonna have trouble sleeping, wondering who I have and what their likes are!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*Here Victim victim Victim, Got some yummy candy corn, and worms for ya.... VICTIM were are you ??!!!!*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

No worries. We are up to 63 reapers/victims, and you still have until midnight PT to get those friends and relatives signed up. Maybe even longer since technically I am not staying up till one in the morning to close out the SR sign ups. So as long as it is in my PM box by the time I get up in the morning, you are in as far as I am concerned.

DArn, my cfnomputer seems to be messingijea up and wont typ khfreiasdh correctaih hyfe hie sorry fdjkljfiej.

Okay Red, that extra dollar ifiel was just enough to put thuio bribe over the edge. reuji The name hs of your victim is irhifrejfijie.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Love your enthusiasm Mariposa!! Glad I'm not the only one who's crazy excited for their victim....gonna have trouble sleeping, wondering who I have and what their likes are!


ugh, i know! lol 

i love giving and receiving gifts so it's perfect for me. i just want to stalk and make sure i create the perfect reaper package for my victim, and if they cant be bothered thanking me then ill just hound them in private message till they do! lol


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> DArn, my cfnomputer seems to be messingijfeea up and wont typ khfreiasdh correctahfih hiihee hie sorry fdjkljfiej.
> 
> Okay Red, that extra dollar ifijfiel was just enough to put thuihfiuso bribe over the edge. reujiei The namehhs of your victim is irhifhoiieurejfijie.


*  I know what you really need....*










* Then you wouldn't have problems typing....   *


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> ugh, i know! lol
> 
> i love giving and receiving gifts so it's perfect for me. i just want to stalk and make sure i create the perfect reaper package for my victim, and if they cant be bothered thanking me then ill just hound them in private message till they do! lol


Well if I am your victim, you sure don't have to worry about hounding me!! I can't wait to send AND recieve packages!! Also, I really like the picture thread just to see what everyone else is getting as well.....love the ideas!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Well Red Hallows...Just Whisper just picked you as her reaper! Lol


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

the picture thread was intimidating at first, with all the handmade stuff looking so awesome... but the more pictures that get uploaded the more excited i get. and everyone seems so easy to please, just happy to get anything at all... im more excited than worried now.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Well Red Hallows...Just Whisper just picked you as her reaper! Lol


 * Lol.... I'd love to have JW. <evil laugh>  *


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, however I have a new iPad. So maybe my last post was lost on you Red. LOL. And I would love to have you as my reaper anyway. Maybe I will get lucky. Not that any of you wouldn't be a great reaper. DArn, I get so use to my iPad adding punctuation for me and correcting my spelling I have to keep going back on here and doing that (on my PC). Well, I am off to bed so I can get an early start on sorting out victims and reapers. Sleep well my darlings. Dream of stalking and reaping. I am so excited I hope I can sleep. Maybe now is a good time to crack that bottle of wine open.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Lol.... nah, I got it.... kind of like.... wait.... you're breaking up... I can't hear you.... <insert dead phone line> 

Lol. Night JW.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> the picture thread was intimidating at first, with all the handmade stuff looking so awesome... but the more pictures that get uploaded the more excited i get. and everyone seems so easy to please, just happy to get anything at all... im more excited than worried now.


Mariposa--We're all family here. A weird family, to be sure, but a family and we understand that the giving is as or more fun than the getting. After all, not much is cooler than *knowing* you found the perfect thing for somebody's haunt and then hearing them talk about it.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

or better yet, seeing the pictures of it in action. yea, cant freakin wait!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

So excited to play the reaper game again.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm so excited! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

would love to participate again!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

estertota said:


> would love to participate again!


You might still have time. If you haven't done it already go to the very 1st post in this thread and follow the directions there. 

I've got ideas for a lot of different people, now I just need one victim to focus on.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

ondeko said:


> You might still have time. If you haven't done it already go to the very 1st post in this thread and follow the directions there.
> 
> I've got ideas for a lot of different people, now I just need one victim to focus on.


I know that i pm'ed JustWhisper and now waiting for her reply.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Im awake now and its officially the 21st. WHERE IS MY VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Hollows Eva said:


> Im award now and its officially the 21st. WHERE IS MY VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM!!


i think we're going to have to wait a few more hours, darn it! But to make the time pass, I'm going to Salem today...bwahahahaha. Maybe my victim needs something from Salem.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Me want victim... Me want victim... Me want victim.... Hee.

Oh yeah, I totally forgot to add my kids to my likes post. I have one boy (5), one girl (7), and two pretty kitties. My 2 year old boy is a grey tiger and my 16 week old little girl is a mix of grey tiger and tan tortie. She is very pretty!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think we're going to have to wait a few more hours, darn it! But to make the time pass, I'm going to Salem today...bwahahahaha. Maybe my victim needs something from Salem.


I would totally love something from Salem!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh deary.. Im not sure if I would.. Ill just have nightmares lmao. Im to supersticious.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*OK, we're past the deadline...*

VICTIM
VICTIM
VICTIM
VICTIM
VICTIM
VICTIM
VICTIM
*
I have ideas to ....make....something !!!! But I need to know if my vic will like it first!*


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think we're going to have to wait a few more hours, darn it! But to make the time pass, I'm going to Salem today...bwahahahaha. Maybe my victim needs something from Salem.


*I know I would!*


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

So excited! This is ridiculous. Speaking of something from Salem...I saw some in the first reaper group included an item they obtained locally. I'm thinking of doing that this year too...


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

lisa48317 said:


> *I know I would!*


I will be doing that too, I already got it. Being from a slightly smaller place i decided that "Local" could be entire Denmark, as my contry is smaller than most places elsewhere lol, but I figured this fits the description.. so future vic look out for some... no I cant say yet..


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I think I really want my victim to focus on something else than waiting to be reaped. It will keep me busy in a different, good way. 

*Good morning Reapers.... The next few hours/days waiting will be worth it*.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Hollows Eva said:


> I will be doing that too, I already got it. Being from a slightly smaller place i decided that "Local" could be entire Denmark, as my contry is smaller than most places elsewhere lol, but I figured this fits the description.. so future vic look out for some... no I cant say yet..


Ooh that sounds awesome! Can't wait to see our pictures thread. Lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope I do better this year. Last year was my first, and I dont think the victim liked what they got. They wrote a short note about that some things broke and that they appriciated the effort, and no pics ( so im not sure what items broke).. not excatly the reaction I hoped for lmao.. So this year I will try to up my game! No breakables, and more stalking!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I just finished sorting victims and reapers and will start sending the names in about 15 min (If my phone ever stops ringing long enough for me to get some work done). You better be stalking your mailbox. LOL.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I just finished sorting victims and reapers and will start sending the names in about 15 min (If my phone ever stops ringing long enough for me to get some work done). You better be stalking your mailbox. LOL.


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I think most of us are stalking already 

Editing to point out POST 500!!! Yay!! Custom title thou art mine


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Is it just me, or does anybody else sort of enjoy stalking your victim? 

Thanks for doing this reaper exchange JW.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

The Red Hallows said:


> Is it just me, or does anybody else sort of enjoy stalking your victim?


I've been stalking everyone already. The stalking is the best part. So exciting. Plus, by stalking everyone your Vic doesn't know if you are their reaper by your name popping up on only their profile.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> I just finished sorting victims and reapers and will start sending the names in about 15 min (If my phone ever stops ringing long enough for me to get some work done). You better be stalking your mailbox. LOL.


Woo Hoooooo!!! I'll be refreshing my inbox every 2 minutes now


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I just finished sorting victims and reapers and will start sending the names in about 15 min (If my phone ever stops ringing long enough for me to get some work done). You better be stalking your mailbox. LOL.


JustWhisper did you get my PM??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet thank you for all your hard work on this


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

The Red Hallows said:


> Is it just me, or does anybody else sort of enjoy stalking your victim?


I'm going to stalk my victim real good-like.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I would love to have a local item so Salem would work for me. I like seeing what the rest of the country is like. LOL
Dear reaper,
Please have fun stalking me and remember no matter what you send me I will love it. Don't worry about that I will love it.
Your victim.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the hard work JW.. and enduring the threats, bribes, black mailing, picketing, ranting and raving, throwing of eggs at the front of your house and the flaming poo bag on your front porch  You're awesome!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Yay! I have something to look forward to for today! I've been really down this morning, so this is very much needed. DD didn't miss me at all overnight, but started crying for Grandma after a 5 minute separation(and she was still in the house!).  So, my dear Victim, once I have your name, you've got my undivided attention for the next couple of days. Prepare to be stalked! Okay, after my coffee.

Aww, *Eva*! I'm sorry you felt that way last year. I had the same feelings. It was my first year, also, and I feel like I dropped the ball on both of my victims. Their interests were pretty different than mine, and neither is on the forum much, so I didn't have a lot to go on. Plus, I just didn't know what I was doing. It's very intimidating, but man, I feel it is worth everything we go through.  Also, I never found out the identity of my first Reaper, and never got around to posting the pictures for my second(I did send a Thank You PM). Once I had a chance, I didn't want to drag the pictures thread from out of obscurity and annoy people. I'll have to double check my album, because I'm pretty sure I did at least post them there.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

This is my first time reaping, and I will say I am a bit worried my victim will like their goodies. I hope I get someone who wants homemade goods as well, because I am sitting on so many ideas and itching to get crafty. I am a huge crafter so I think I can make some good stuff, you know?


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Honestly Byondbzr I feel that people should be happy whatever they get, as its somehting their reaper picked out just for them, no matter what. I think I was just unlucky with my vic last year. Ophelia, at least u thanked your reapers, wich I think is most important -I cant keep up with the piccy thread anyway lol, -i did notice last year also there was a few peeps that coulndt send even tho they recieved, and kind people came to the reaping rescure lol. I havent seen signs of those this year so maybe people are more dedicated this year! All I can say is -if IM your reaper you wont get fabouless full figured handmade props -I am not able to. But you will get all my dedication and love from within my deep dark tormentet soul, especially for you


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I just finished sorting victims and reapers and will start sending the names in about 15 min (If my phone ever stops ringing long enough for me to get some work done). You better be stalking your mailbox. LOL.


Yay!! I can't wait! Thank you so much for doing this!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

*stares at empty mailbox.*.. Ill just start stalking ya all in stead..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I ended up not doing the second one..I had made myself a deal..if the first one was completed by the time the second one started for me, I would do it..because it was SO MUCH FUN! But I have not been reaped yet so I didn't join in on this one..have fun everyone!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG!!! I got one of my top three Vic picks!!! I am soooo stoked. This is gonna be the best! Shopping crafting shop shop craft craft. Time to visit multiple pages so she/he doesnt have a clue


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I have my victim.. Now they are gonna PAY. Bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I hear ya Hollows Eva. I do know I will like anything I get. I am pretty dang easy, lol!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I have Victim.. and I Luuuurve My little Vic already! I know just what to do muarharhar.... I am so happy! Oh and wait.. now Im also Impatiant because this means someone got MY name and is now planning for me......


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Halfway done.

Yes Estertota, I got your message and your victim should be in your box right now.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Sigh...Nothing yet for me. 

Don't make me take my pitiful coffee-in-front-of-an-empty-Notification picture!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> Halfway done.
> 
> Yes Estertota, I got your message and your victim should be in your box right now.


Thanks got it now it's time for shopping for victim
Can't wait for it
Love the secret reaper idea


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I am gonna go start something for my victim RIGHT NOW.. Hee hee heeeeeeeeee...


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

OMGI so love my victim!!!!!!!!!!! You are going to be so spoiled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Must... Get... Victim.... Name.... Can't.... Hold... Out... Much... Longer....


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

byondbzr said:


> I am gonna go start something for my victim RIGHT NOW.. Hee hee heeeeeeeeee...


Me too! Haha. This is way too fun! Knowing anybody could be your reaper and your poor little unsuspecting victim has no idea you are personalizing a gift for them. Right. Now. Fun fun fun.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

nhh said:


> Must... Get... Victim.... Name.... Can't.... Hold... Out... Much... Longer....


Maybe she's just not hearing us...

Checks batteries in megaphone. Yep, they're good.
*VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!*


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah! JW is sending victims out to reapers in alphabetical order! I suppose it's efficient and easier to do, but it means I still have to wait a few more minutes. I thought I was being patient but since i'm getting absolutely **nothing** done this morning....


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> Honestly Byondbzr I feel that people should be happy whatever they get, as its somehting their reaper picked out just for them, no matter what. I think I was just unlucky with my vic last year. Ophelia, at least u thanked your reapers, wich I think is most important -I cant keep up with the piccy thread anyway lol, -i did notice last year also there was a few peeps that coulndt send even tho they recieved, and kind people came to the reaping rescure lol. I havent seen signs of those this year so maybe people are more dedicated this year! All I can say is -if IM your reaper you wont get fabouless full figured handmade props -I am not able to. But you will get all my dedication and love from within my deep dark tormentet soul, especially for you


Bummer you were unlucky last year 'cause you were the bestest victim. And by the way, still the very best most awesome person!!! I must send you a note know. Seriously, you are so sweet!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

nhh said:


> Bummer you were unlucky last year 'cause you were the bestest victim. And by the way, still the very best most awesome person!!! I must send you a note know. Seriously, you are so sweet!!!


LOL well i was the victim who got the hugest box!!! I still smile when I think of that. I had such a crappy time last year on soo many levels, and then out of nowhere this stranger sends me this instant halloween party in a box!! People here, actually got tired of listening to me yak about that box in the end hahaha... So your the bestest most awesome person!!!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh ya, oh ya!!! I got my 2nd victim, baby!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Yes, I am in fact doing it alphabetically as that is how I have my list organized. And I am sorry to say I have to go out for about an hour so if you don't have your victim yet you may have to wait until this evening. I apologize and I will try to get them done as soon as possible. But I have a convention tomorrow for which I am suppose to have 30 shirts sewn and I am not done yet. That will have to come first. I still have about 15 people without victims (screen names starting with P and after). Please be patient. Thanks. You guys are awesome.*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just whisper no worries gives us something to look forward to this evening  
Thanks for your hard work you rock


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ive got to say, i didnt get the easiest of victims.... still, who doesnt love a good challenge?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I gotta say that I looooooooove my victim. This is gonna be a blast!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> ive got to say, i didnt get the easiest of victims.... still, who doesnt love a good challenge?


You'll do awesome Mariposa!.... I'm sure you'll be up for the challenge


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah! I have another excellent victime. I've got a ton of ideas and I haven't even stalked yet. 

Thank you!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Mariposa, I know you will rock it. A challenge can be great!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dearest of victims...

You don't know me, your little old reaper. At least not YET. But I can tell you, I have already made you something I find divine and I hope you will love it as well. Also, I checked some of my latest purchases and they fit your wish list. I will kindly give them to you instead of keeping them for mine own self.. Bwahahaha... Happy Haunting dear victim, happy haunting...


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ive got some ideas... im sure ill do fine, just sucks i cant do anything about it yet. i have to wait another week and a half to go shopping 

sad nessa


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

An innocent and unsuspecting victim senses the cold shadow of the approaching reaper. 

Thanks JW for organizing us [even if we had to wait]


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I must agree, JustWhisper is absolutely awesome! Thank you, thank you, thank you for all the hard work!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

byondbzr said:


> Dearest of victims...
> 
> You don't know me, your little old reaper. At least not YET. But I can tell you, I have already made you something I find divine and I hope you will love it as well. Also, I checked some of my latest purchases and they fit your wish list. I will kindly give them to you instead of keeping them for mine own self.. Bwahahaha... Happy Haunting dear victim, happy haunting...


What a lucky victim. Sounds like you'll be going all out. My goal is to be half as good as some of the pics from the first secret reaper group. There are such talented people on this forum.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm gonna reap my Brother. He will love it!!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay, the megaphone has been put away. Time to haul my rump out of this lounge chair, gather my things, and head back to Ohio so I can get cracking on my victim's gift!

Thanks for all of your work, *JW*! Good luck with that conference!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

just bought my victim and myself matching sets of something. now to wait for them to arrive.


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

*Quietly humming "Grim Grinning Ghosts" to myself I peruse the list presented to me* Oh yes, oh yeeees....I can work with this. *dances around the lab as lightning crashes and thunder rolls, Igor hiding in the corner* The poor fool... they have no idea what a reaping they will receive. It has beguuuuun.......


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm jealous of those of you who got your victim! I have to wait a few more hours.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I'm jealous of those of you who got your victim! I have to wait a few more hours.


Lol. Reverse alphabet next year. Start with Z?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol I am right there with you  on having to wait for victim


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

its now past midtnight here, and I really have to go to bed, because ive got things to do tomorrow.. But I'm so exited and ive already planned for lots of stuff, and where to go to get it etc, I dont think I'm gonna get any sleep lol.. I love this game so much, its silly!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

muhahaha,,, (rubbing hands together gleefully) I has a victim in my sights,,, what deviltry can I come up with???? hummmmmmm,,,,, scheming, scheming, I think I need to go stalking ~ 

a stalking I will go,
a stalking I will go,,
Hi-Ho the derry oh,,
a stalkin I will go,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Uh! I wanna go stalking! Victim please!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I had to have a name starting with W.... *thud*


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Got my trusty binoculars in one hand, a cold frosty brew in the other. 
I have my victim. let the stalking commence. 
Bethene has her flying monkeys, but I have my own minions..

Any one see minion Five and six tell them they are late!

muahahaha (cackles madly)


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Got my trusty binoculars in one hand, a cold frosty brew in the other.
> I have my victim. let the stalking commence.
> Bethene has her flying monkeys, but I have my own minions..
> 
> ...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

30 lashes with the licorice, just kidding they gets the salt water taffy for helping out other twisted souls


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes they did great. You trained them well. May I borrow them a little later this weekend?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

will need them back Monday. but remember don't expose them to sunlight. they will turn to dust


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I have my victiiiim, I have my victiiiim, nahnah nahnah nah.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Ahh, I've got my first fire of the season going in my fireplace. And I'm sitting here pondering my next steps in my Victim's reaping. I've done some stalking today, I'll be surfing the internet for ideas tonight...I think tomorrow will be for cruising the shops for ways to make those ideas happen. 
Happy Autumn!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my victim...check!
Stalking...check!
Stalking others for fun and confusion...check!
Surfing web for ideas...check!
Hmmm, what else can I get into!

Fun! Fun! Fun!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I tried waiting up to get my vicyim, but alas, I need to get some sleep. Hopefully I will wake up to a name in my inbox.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ophelia, a fire sounds nice, enjoy! It's a rainy night here. I love a rainy night, makes me feel all cozy-like. I want to sleep, but my head is thinking of just how I'm going to pull off tomorrow's project for my victim. I think I can... I think I can... I think I can....


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

i have my victim! this should be fun. they gave me some interesting themes to work with and i already have some plans.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

The fire was nice, thank you! Now I'm upstairs, with the windows cracked, listening to the rain. I made a quick list for my victim, so things are a bit less cluttered up there, and hopefully I can get to sleep without too much trouble.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Victim! Ermagerd! So excited! And now...the fun begins.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm off to edit my likes and dislikes. APPARENTLY my wife thinks I need to add all the items she has forbidden my to buy. <<sigh>> So much for that loop hole.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for being so late. It is now 1:30 in the morning and I just finished getting everything loaded into my truck for tomorrow. I never did finish all the shirts. Oh well. I have to get up at 6 so I will try to finish the names right now before I go to bed. I may not get back online before Sunday.

Okay it is all done. I believe the final count was 69 participants. I am really tired so I may have left your victim's screen name off a few of your PMs. Please, If there are any problems with your victims let me know. If you signed up and you have not received a victim let me know. Check the sign up list on page one, post nbr two to see if you are signed up. 

I have received a lot of PMs and also posts on here thanking me for doing this. I am sorry I have not had time to respond to all of you. This conference is kicking my ass. I appreciate all the kind words and thanks I have received. I didn't mind doing this at all. Thanks for the encouragement.

Okay I am off to bed. Happy reaping.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> I am so sorry for being so late. It is now 1:30 in the morning and I just finished getting everything loaded into my truck for tomorrow. I never did finish all the shirts. Oh well. I have to get up at 6 so I will try to finish the names right now before I go to bed. I may not get back online before Sunday.
> 
> Okay it is all done. I believe the final count was 69 participants. I am really tired so I may have left your victim's screen name off a few of your PMs. Please, If there are any problems with your victims let me know. If you signed up and you have not received a victim let me know. Check the sign up list on page one, post nbr two to see if you are signed up.
> 
> ...


thank you so much for all your hard work in organizing the SR II.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Happy Saturday to all!

To my victim: I did some shopping for the both of us this morning. I then rushed home with my spoils and made another handmade treat for you. As I look now at your giant pile of dreary-deliciousness, I am struck by the fact that I STILL have a bit in the budget to continue acquiring items for you.. My dearest, I do so hope you have ample space to display the haul you'll be receiving.. Take care my sweetest, as I must run and make you another "treat"....


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I am clearly having far too much fun with this!!


----------



## tellmeursecret (Sep 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> I am clearly having far too much fun with this!!


oh, how can one EVER have 'too much fun'? I think that's a true oxymoron!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Question: How many fake profiles do you stalk to cover your tracks? Also, every time you visit your victims profile, does your name get bumped back to the top on the last of last 10? I guess what I'm asking is, should I not keep returning day after day bc my name will keep remianing at the top of their list?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

they can only tell you've been to other profiles if they check the profiles of the people you've visited, so i dont see how visiting a bunch of decoy profiles will help at all.. and from what i can tell, the list of the last 10 visitors is in alphabetical order. my count has gone up 3 since yesterday and the names havent changed.... so unless my sr wants me to know who they are, they should get some of their buddies to visit my page otherwise it wont exactly be terribly hard to figure out. and what i've done to minimize going to my victims profile is save the links to important threads in a note on my desktop.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Or u can log out and stalk.


----------



## tellmeursecret (Sep 22, 2012)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Question: How many fake profiles do you stalk to cover your tracks? Also, every time you visit your victims profile, does your name get bumped back to the top on the last of last 10? I guess what I'm asking is, should I not keep returning day after day bc my name will keep remianing at the top of their list?


this is EXACTLY why i created this 'sleuthing' profile-tellmeursecret. There is a post that says 'secret reaper secrets' where tellmeursecret (profile password is reaper) can ask their victims questions or sleuth profiles without being tracked back to your real profile. I thought it might be sort of a public service.


----------



## tellmeursecret (Sep 22, 2012)

msgatorslayer said:


> Or u can log out and stalk.


i tried stalking...I couldn't find out what i wanted to know.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Stalking is GOOD.. hee.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

msgatorslayer.....that is genius! simple, easy, fast.....actually that sounds like my ex


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> they can only tell you've been to other profiles if they check the profiles of the people you've visited, so i dont see how visiting a bunch of decoy profiles will help at all...


This is true. Think of it more as you're doing others a favor when you hop profiles. Kind of like, "I'll scratch your back if you'll scratch mine."


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I just logged out to stalk my victim. And a huge Thank You to Just Whisper for being the master reaper.  You did good on picking my victim.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ophelia said:


> This is true. Think of it more as you're doing others a favor when you hop profiles. Kind of like, "I'll scratch your back if you'll scratch mine."


that i can understand to an extent. but it would still be a (almost) dead give away that its not my secret reaper since i just went to their profile before i see their name up on mine, ya know? its all sorts of complicated, and as it stands right now only 3 of the last 10 visitors to my profile are participating in SRII, so either my reaper is one of those 3 or they're stalking me offline or they havent stalked me at all yet. hmmmm wich could it be? lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

having lots of fun already stalked and am working on crafts as we type


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my monkey's did some stalking at my victims place for me,, so am planning my gifts via their info,, it in nice to have monkeys, or minions,,, , now the planning has begun,, so the smoke you smell is just the old brain cells being forced to work over time,,, maybe from all the Tricks wine I have been drinking,,,,,,,


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I haven't stalked my vic yet, as I had to attend boring things like work. But when i do I will prolly be logged out to. Or not  who knows.. Hee hee


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I was debating for weeks whether to get involved in my first reaping as I have a lot going on consuming my time and wanted to be a dedicated reaper. Decided to pull the trigger & go for it and saw I missed the deadline. Next year I shall reap the hell out of someone. Have fun all.


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

*I really stalked the crap outta my Vic about 30 seconds after I got him/her.  Then I emailed JW a million thanks! I've got a pretty good 'clue' and have been hard at work downloading and scheming using years of photography skills I forgot I had! My family thinks I'm insane ... um, can't disagree too much about it, really. I am a little koo-koo. It's funny, I don't realize how nuts I sound until I start talking out-loud about the Secret Reaper to those around me who have no idea. Especially at work. Some things are better left in my head, I suppose!

Oh dear Victim ... I CANNOT WAIT TO REAP YOU!!!*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you again to all of you for the generous thank yous I am receiving. I regrettably do not have time to thank each of you personally for the nice PMs I receive or the great postings you have submitted to me. My in box is crazy. Like me. One more day of the conference and then I can start stalking my victim. I personally do not think anyone is going to assume someone is their reaper simply because they went to your profile. I never even look at mine. 

I hope everyone has fun stalking their victims, and shopping and building and scheming and shipping.

Don't forget to send me a tracking nbr when you ship.
Estertota...the plan you sent me is fine. Whatever you need to do.

Thanks for being so patient yesterday everyone. You guys rock.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I have stalked and used minions, then I crafted and shopped today. My dear victim there is not a big enough box in my house to fit your stuff in. I promised my self that I would not ship til after October 1st. But I didn't tell my self not to tease. Muahahahahaha


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I picked up more today than I had planned on for my victim. I just kept thinking he/she would love that. Tomorrow, let the crafting begin. Hint little victimaper mâché will be involved. 

On a side note, anyone who wants things included for kids, fur kids, spouses, or special events remember to include some details. I forgot originally to include my kids ages and genders. Double check


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

to my victim;;;

I find it odd but someone must be watching out for you... as the CSI crew just left my home they took all that I was assembling for you, they took it's heart, lung and cranium too. didnt leave and arm leg organ I could use....

someone tipped them off to he parts I store and hold for a use like this,,, for unless I get creative halloween will be such a bore... never fear though MY SWEETEST VICTIM, I havve something in store for you....

it starts with a stick from a tree of ash, I will bind it wet bark of birch, add the bones of a hobbit, the rest I can't tell or you wont open the box. 

I can't wait to hear your screams and know the fright I have caused...... for it will be sent in a few more nights....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wheussmann said:


> to my victim;;;
> 
> I find it odd but someone must be watching out for you... as the CSI crew just left my home they took all that I was assembling for you, they took it's heart, lung and cranium too. didnt leave and arm leg organ I could use....
> 
> ...


Allright i love body parts  yay


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have several projects that are currently drying for my victim.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I wonder who is getting this?????


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

kloey74 said:


> I wonder who is getting this?????


Me me memememememe!!!!!!!!!??????????


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> I wonder who is getting this?????


Holy cow that thing is sweet.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Some lucky victim is getting that.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Me!!!!!! It looks so evil lok


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

^ that is COOL!!! it's gonna look sooo good on my porch!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> I wonder who is getting this?????


Whoa Kloey, that things is really creepy! First time in my life I WANTED to be a victim!!  Did you follow Punkinrot's tut or do you have your own method?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I googled it and found directions which were SUPER easy
1. Carve fake pumpkin
2. Cover in modge podge
3. Unwrap cotton balls and stick it to modge podge
4. Cover it in more modge podge (when it dries, the pumpkin feels squishy)
5. Spray paint black
6, Paint shades of orange


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> I googled it and found directions which were SUPER easy
> 1. Carve fake pumpkin
> 2. Cover in modge podge
> 3. Unwrap cotton balls and stick it to modge podge
> ...


Well that seems simple enough....great results too as seen above!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I used the same method when I covered the Dollar Store rats (another gift for my victim!)


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh my Kloey, I love the jack so much! Goodness there are so many talented folks here!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> they can only tell you've been to other profiles if they check the profiles of the people you've visited, so i dont see how visiting a bunch of decoy profiles will help at all.. and from what i can tell, the list of the last 10 visitors is in alphabetical order. my count has gone up 3 since yesterday and the names havent changed.... so unless my sr wants me to know who they are, they should get some of their buddies to visit my page otherwise it wont exactly be terribly hard to figure out. and what i've done to minimize going to my victims profile is save the links to important threads in a note on my desktop.


Decoy visits have a purpose. I visit the profiles of almost everybody signed up. Some I visit before victims are distributed, some I visit while logged out so I don't show up, some get visits from other people on my behalf, and some get stalked through their posts to other threads. Part of why visiting a number of fake profiles works is because as you stalk your victim you see who else has been to other profiles. If 10 of us have all visited the same profile that means at least 9 and maybe all 10 are just sightseeing. Besides, I get some cool ideas looking at work other people have done and it can thrown my victim off track if they get something that looks similar to a thing that So-and-so has in their albums.


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay, Mr. or Ms. Reaper, if you're reading I thought it might be helpful to post a little update on my likes/dislikes here. I recently ran across something that I think accurately describes my taste - "gothic glam". 

I am LOVING the handmade items people are making and receiving. I also love making my own stuff so if you're not into making things I would be just as happy with fun craft tools or supplies to add to my collection. Micheal's Craft Store seems to be my favorite place right now with all their fun Halloween stuff. 

I am also not opposed to things not on my list and I know I will be extremely happy with whatever you decide to send. =) Thank you so very much for being my Reaper. =)


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

JW- I wanted to send you a quick thank you for the my victim. Ever since I received them, I've been busy busy. 

To my Reaper... I added likes/dislikes to that official thread that I avoided the last time around. I picked a theme, so I thought I'd add that to the page just in case I was a difficult victim. 

Happy Reaping Everybody.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like I will be finished with my Victims goodies soon. but I'm going to make them wait.. I'm evil like that plus it gives me time to stalk properly.. good work minions you have served me well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

now to have a busy week of making lost of goodies for my Victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Whoa Kloey, that things is really creepy! First time in my life I WANTED to be a victim!!  Did you follow Punkinrot's tut or do you have your own method?


Killer pumpkin


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

should I ship early??? hmmmm


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

dons sunglasses, switching into my non bloody labcoat as I peruse the local shops and body farms, ignoring the pointed looks as I loudly and rather badly sing "I Put a Spell on You"* that fool Igor... this place is crawling with entrails and brains and assorted ooze. He gets lazier and lazier each day I tell you.... *picks up a severe head, eying it with a smile* "this is a good start.... my my my there is so much more to do, busy busy busy!! My poor poor victim.... I do hope they dont die of fright when they open their box. But if they do Im sure they will make a lovely addition to their haunt..... mwahahahahahaha"


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Got my reaper but they're a hard one to buy for...gonna make it interesting to pick the items! They live west of me....and in a state I've never been too! Can't wait!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going shopping today. Whoooo Hoooooo


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm off this morning to get some crafting supplies to begin work on my victim's gifts. wooohooo! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I did a little shopping last night and hope to get a little more done today!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> will need them back Monday. but remember don't expose them to sunlight. they will turn to dust


Thank you for the use of your minions. They have earned great respect from me for their professionalism. I sent them home last night so hopefully they made it ok. I may want to borrow them next year if possible. I am full of info for my victim and they are going to be so surprised with their package.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

just got something in the mail for my victim. muahahaha


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> just got something in the mail for my victim. muahahaha



I hope it wasn't a teaser, because you just told them who it was from. LOL.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

so i finally got some stalking done.

Dear Victim. Im looking foreward to harvesting your poor soul soon. You will recieve something you wished for -Always be carefull what you wish for, it may come true!! And you will also receive something, you didnt even know that you always wanted!! 
I was going to post pictures of it, but thought nah, you have to wait. Instead im posting this picture of a cow, for now reason...


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> I hope it wasn't a teaser, because you just told them who it was from. LOL.


no, i ordered it the other day off ebay and i just got it delivered to my house from the mailman lol. its going to be part of their package.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> no, i ordered it the other day off ebay and i just got it delivered to my house from the mailman lol. its going to be part of their package.


When you said you got something in the mail for your reaper I thought you meant you PUT something in the mail for your reaper. LOL. I never get anything right. hahaha.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hollows Eva...love the cow.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Hee hee, I picked up another little something for my victim today. It is cute and fuzzy and hopefully they like it!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> When you said you got something in the mail for your reaper I thought you meant you PUT something in the mail for your reaper. LOL. I never get anything right. hahaha.


i can see how it could be taken that way, so yea.. dont beat yourself up too much about it lol


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> so i finally got some stalking done.
> 
> Dear Victim. Im looking foreward to harvesting your poor soul soon. You will recieve something you wished for -Always be carefull what you wish for, it may come true!! And you will also receive something, you didnt even know that you always wanted!!
> I was going to post pictures of it, but thought nah, you have to wait. Instead im posting this picture of a cow, for now reason...
> ...


Eva--is it an evil cow? LOL


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I am making osmething really cool for my victim, in fact it's so cool I want to keep it for myself. Does that make a a worse person? [I'm already a bad person]


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Ugh. Need help with my gift! Perused the internet to no avail. Can't find the pics i need!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh the things Google earth images can tell you about someone and what they could possibly use for the outside decor.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ondeko said:


> Hollows Eva said:
> 
> 
> > so i finally got some stalking done.
> ...


Maybe it is.. Maybe its Not


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

vwgirl said:


> Oh the things Google earth images can tell you about someone and what they could possibly use for the outside decor.


*I wish I had your brain. GENIUS! *


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dear victim, whoever you may be,

I hope you like homemade, as that will be the key theme with my offerings. I want to share with you the blood, sweat, and tears that I'll shed as I make these items from the heart. Use them however you want: As part of your haunt, as part of your home's Halloween decorations, or simply as a fun knick-knack to have in your home/office year-round. No spoilers beyond that, but I'll throw in a couple of surprises as well to sweeten the deal.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

vwgirl said:


> Oh the things Google earth images can tell you about someone and what they could possibly use for the outside decor.


That is brilliant !!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

vwgirl said:


> Oh the things Google earth images can tell you about someone and what they could possibly use for the outside decor.


OMG... fabulous idea!!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

mrhamilton234 said:


> Dear victim, whoever you may be,
> 
> I hope you like homemade, as that will be the key theme with my offerings. I want to share with you the blood, sweat, and tears that I'll shed as I make these items from the heart. Use them however you want: As part of your haunt, as part of your home's Halloween decorations, or simply as a fun knick-knack to have in your home/office year-round. No spoilers beyond that, but I'll throw in a couple of surprises as well to sweeten the deal.


I love homemade. I will cherish everything you make for me.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

vwgirl said:


> Oh the things Google earth images can tell you about someone and what they could possibly use for the outside decor.


Quietly whistles and walks away acting like I've never done this before...


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

This is an awsome idea....sucks I didnt see it last year or until now...have fun everyone


----------



## tellmeursecret (Sep 22, 2012)

who said no clowns!!!!!


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

tellmeursecret said:


> who said no clowns!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 131114


*OMG! You just made me cover my eyes ... *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

google earth,, hummm a new way to stalk my victim!


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh my victim,,,,

Beware cause you time is short. what I have gathered and prepared for you,,, will be your undoing. I know I shall hear your screams and shouts.... no need to run and hide,,, as i am sending it by a magic owl.... so it will get to YOU... NO matter where you hide!!!!


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

just recieved something on my phone... a picture of a zevered finger..... creepy it says, I know what you did last night.. your gift is near.


from a number I dont know !!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wheussmann said:


> just recieved something on my phone... a picture of a zevered finger..... creepy it says, I know what you did last night.. your gift is near.
> 
> 
> from a number I dont know !!!!!!


haha that is a cool way to give notice lol


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am nearly finished with my victim's first gift. Just a simple gift, but hopefully useful. Now to decide what to make next. A stalking we will go, a stalking we will go, hi ho the scary-O, a stalking we will go.

Oh, and Google EArth and I have been on a first name basis for a LONG time. I probably know more about most of your neighborhoods than you do. Does that make me a scary person? Hmmmm, yeah probably a little creepy. But harmless. Mostly.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

nah you fit right in


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

my vic is easy ...too easy...i'm having a hard time holding back. I don't wanna haff to hire a whole UHaul to ship the stuff.

It just so happens that my vic's likes are the same as mine and I'm busy making things *I* myself would like to receive. Paint and glue and glitter everywhere...bwahahahaha.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh work is sucking up my time. I won't have time to make some of the items I'd like to. But, rest assured my victim. I have lots of stuff and wrapping up one item to make. Soon, reaper boxes will once again be in the air...


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm having fun finding things that I think my victim may find useful. I think I am actually going to ship early... again. Oh my.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't decide if I'm finished packing and making. I'm just about to reach a weight limit of the box, so if I go beyond that ill have to put more things in just to make the most of it ;-) 
Also I realised that even with my poor building skills there is something I CAN make with the skills I have. But it's still a secret what that is. 
Oh and I was gonna send some candy but I was in a faul mood yesterday and I stole it from the box and ate it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

For my reaper 
I like real skulls not into day of the dead skulls 
Love grim reapers , skull candle holders skulls pirate skulls , that sit alone preaty much any skull , ones I can add to my collection that will sit out all year long


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Victim, my victim.... I am racking my brain (or what is left of it) as to what is something unique I can send to you. I have several things but still haven't found the piece de resistance. As soon as I do fear not your package will be on it's way.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i am up to my elbows in glitter and glue and snippets of ...stuff...paints smears on my face. Oh, dear victim...the things i do for you.

Bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been working hard on a project for my victim. It's not on there want list, I hope they enjoy it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have a great reaper box full of goodies can not wait to find those few more items and make a few more to send to my victim


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello, My name is Hollows Eva and I'm a secret reaper Addict.

I cant STOP!!! I kee finding new ideas, and things and oh, I couldnt just do one of theese, and hey, this thing fits totally in the likes list.. ARHHHH.. someone please help me lol.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Hollows Eva said:


> Hello, My name is Hollows Eva and I'm a secret reaper Addict.
> 
> I cant STOP!!! I kee finding new ideas, and things and oh, I couldnt just do one of theese, and hey, this thing fits totally in the likes list.. ARHHHH.. someone please help me lol.


if i could stop ME, i might help you but....


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> Oh and I was gonna send some candy but I was in a faul mood yesterday and I stole it from the box and ate it


Been there. Several times I've had to go buy more.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ajbanz said:


> Been there. Several times I've had to go buy more.


yeah.. actually last year i had to by 4 identical packs of something because i kept eating it...


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

My dearest victim...I got a couple of things for you today. I have some ideas of what to make for you as well. You shall been reaped sooooonnnnnn.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

My dearest victim, I have been working on a project for you all day. I am finally finished with it. Here is a teaser photo  Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

This looks like a peep at a painting .... I'll absolutely love it .... thanks!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Mystikgarden said:


> My dearest victim, I have been working on a project for you all day. I am finally finished with it. Here is a teaser photo  Hope you enjoy!!
> 
> View attachment 131326


how did you know my house is one huge art gallery??? that is purrrrrfect.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,, I know I will just love my gift, mystikgarden! 

well, google helped a bit,,,,but still need to do some stalking,,, have gotten a few things,, and have broken in to some boxes of my own goodies ,,,,, but need to create too!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Dear victim, I don't know if you get on here very much, but just letting you know......I have gotten a few goodies together. It won't be long now! I have to finish making a couple more items.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

once the gifts start rolling in were do we post them?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got a couple things for my victim today, too. I sort of know in my mind what I want to do, I just need to figure out how to do it to make it look cool and not cheesy. 

Hint! There's 2.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Mystikgarden said:


> My dearest victim, I have been working on a project for you all day. I am finally finished with it. Here is a teaser photo  Hope you enjoy!!
> 
> View attachment 131326


Want!!! Wow if the rest of this is anything like the peek, it's freaking awesome!!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

vwgirl said:


> Oh the things Google earth images can tell you about someone and what they could possibly use for the outside decor.


Hey, that's a genius idea! I applaud your stalking level and resourcefulness!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> once the gifts start rolling in were do we post them?


Moonwitchkitty, since this group is small and the mods (and myself) prefer we not fill the forum with SR threads I would like to have you post your pics on this thread as well. There really is no reason not to keep it all on one thread. Then people don't have to keep hopping back and forth. So when you receive your box you have my permission to post pictures on this thread, as well as the name of your reaper, if you know it.

I have finished a second gift for my victim but now I don't know if I will send it or not. It turned out a bit larger than I anticipated. I don't think I have a box large enough.

Last night I dreamed I hand carved a HUGE frankenstein monster from wood for my victim. It was about 7 feet tall. After I was done I realized it was not only huge but weighed about 200 pounds. I had no idea how to ship it. I guess I ended up keeping it. It sure was beautiful. Then i made some other gift that was really lame but I thought it was awesome...until I woke up and started thinking about it. Then I laughed and decided I should never build SR gifts in my sleep.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> \I would like to have you post your pics on this thread as well. There really is no reason not to keep it all on one thread. [\COLOR]




I like that idea a lot.  I was hoping it wouldn't be in the other secret reaper pic thread because it gets confusing of what's from 1 and what's from 2.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh it's going to be so expensive for you to send that lovely painting all the way to Denmark! But I promise it's worth it, as I have a big empty wall by my desk where it will fit perfectly


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Gotten some work/shopping done for u my victim. I do think I'll make you wait a bit longer though. After all the fun for me is in the torture. Hehee

Glad we will be posting pics on this thread. That seems easiest to find.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, question: do we reveal ourselves to our victim with our gift or do we wait and all reveal at the same time or what? I thought I read that we don't reveal until we get the go ahead from JW but maybe I misread. I see a lot of cards with reaper names being included with gifts on the picture thread so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Great stuff + styrofoam + paper mâché + paint and random accessories =

Oh now let's not ruin the surprise my little victim. Suffice it to say, it's high on your list.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Last night I dreamed I hand carved a HUGE frankenstein monster from wood for my victim. It was about 7 feet tall. After I was done I realized it was not only huge but weighed about 200 pounds. I had no idea how to ship it. I guess I ended up keeping it. It sure was beautiful. Then i made some other gift that was really lame but I thought it was awesome...until I woke up and started thinking about it. Then I laughed and decided I should never build SR gifts in my sleep.


I thought I was the only one who dreamed about making halloween stuff in my sleep!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

To my victim - 

You are going to be surprised to find a few extra items in your box of goodies that others you know may enjoy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love the idea of keeping it all in this thread whoot will be exciting to see everyone's pics 

I just finished up another project for my victim and working on a few more


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Druidess said:


> Great stuff + styrofoam + paper mâché + paint and random accessories =
> 
> Oh now let's not ruin the surprise my little victim. Suffice it to say, it's high on your list.


Sounds fabulous!! Is it for me?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Dearest Victim,

I'm having so much fun searching for items just for you. I collected the rest of the materials I needed to make you something I hope you really enjoy. Every Halloween season my nieces and I get together for an evening of crafts and last year we made these. It took a while but, we had alot of fun and they turned out pretty cool. I really hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

boy i feel like a slacker. i meant to pick up some supplies yesterday for my victim but silly me didnt go with a list so i forgot everything... i havent even started anything. i do have a couple things i purchased but aside from that, i havent done squat... but i will, dear victim.. i will.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

gawd, im gonna have to ship soon. I am horrible at keeping secrets. I keep wanting to scream who my victim is and what they are getting lol. ARhhh!!!! Must finish things soon! Also i managed to eat the candy. Again.. this is not a good path for me lol.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

ALKONOST said:


> Sounds fabulous!! Is it for me?


Wouldn't you like to know? Muahahahaaaa


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Hollows Eva said:


> Also i managed to eat the candy. Again.. this is not a good path for me lol.


i am LMAO...i'm gonna haff to go replace the Cranberry Bog Frogs I WAS gonna send to my vic. 

well, SOMEBODY had to do quality control!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Moonwitchkitty, since this group is small and the mods (and myself) prefer we not fill the forum with SR threads I would like to have you post your pics on this thread as well. There really is no reason not to keep it all on one thread. Then people don't have to keep hopping back and forth. So when you receive your box you have my permission to post pictures on this thread, as well as the name of your reaper, if you know it.
> 
> I have finished a second gift for my victim but now I don't know if I will send it or not. It turned out a bit larger than I anticipated. I don't think I have a box large enough.
> 
> Last night I dreamed I hand carved a HUGE frankenstein monster from wood for my victim. It was about 7 feet tall. After I was done I realized it was not only huge but weighed about 200 pounds. I had no idea how to ship it. I guess I ended up keeping it. It sure was beautiful. Then i made some other gift that was really lame but I thought it was awesome...until I woke up and started thinking about it. Then I laughed and decided I should never build SR gifts in my sleep.


cool beans thank you for letting me know.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Witches Stew
by Gareth Lancaster

Bubble, blubber, squirm and gloop,
Boiling broth of bat's tail soup.
Wobble, slobber, liquid goo,
Add the sole of one old shoe.
Spooky shadows dance around,
Of frogs and rats and snarling hounds.
Steam swirls rising to the roof,
Add one small ear and one old tooth.
Gnarly, scratchy, tickle and itch,
Stir round and round to make it rich.
Mushy, sticky, sizzle and stew,
They're making mischief just for you

found it on

http://www.theholidayspot.com/halloween/poems.htm#z7oGeekGq4habFbS.99


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> OK, question: do we reveal ourselves to our victim with our gift or do we wait and all reveal at the same time or what? I thought I read that we don't reveal until we get the go ahead from JW but maybe I misread. I see a lot of cards with reaper names being included with gifts on the picture thread so I wasn't sure.


Mdm Leota, It is entirely up to you. Some people like to reveal who they are inside their package. Some people like to stay a secret for awhile and make their victim try to guess who they are. Either way is perfectly okay. Originally we did not reveal to the forum who our reaper was until all received their gifts. But we have sort of slacked up from that since so many people end up shipping late.

All I ask is that if your reaper is still a secret when you receive your package, do 2 things. Please post on here and to me that you received your package so your reaper knows. And when (if) you find out who your reaper is, please repost a pic of your reap with their name included so they get credit for the items. I love it when my reaper makes me figure out who they are.

Eva, you are cracking me up. We will have to wheel you around in a wheelbarrow if you don't ship that stuff soon. LOL.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Hint for my victim. I just bought paint!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, I am way ahead of schedule this year. I think I'm ready to pack everything for my victim into the box and seal it up. I've built something, I've bought some things, and I have modifed something I bought and it's still not even October. I think I'll pack the box and if it has room I'll add something else since I have the time to make stuff. I thought about shipping early but would rathership when a bunch of other people do so there is still some mystery about my identity.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

JustWhisper said:


> Mdm Leota, It is entirely up to you. Some people like to reveal who they are inside their package. Some people like to stay a secret for awhile and make their victim try to guess who they are. Either way is perfectly okay. Originally we did not reveal to the forum who our reaper was until all received their gifts. But we have sort of slacked up from that since so many people end up shipping late.
> 
> All I ask is that if your reaper is still a secret when you receive your package, do 2 things. Please post on here and to me that you received your package so your reaper knows. And when (if) you find out who your reaper is, please repost a pic of your reap with their name included so they get credit for the items. I love it when my reaper makes me figure out who they are.


Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> Hollows Eva said:
> 
> 
> > Also i managed to eat the candy. Again.. this is not a good path for me lol.
> ...


Well I do agree lol.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL, I thought I was pretty much done with my victim's gifts, but wouldn't you know, I found something just perfect for them! I am naughty naughty naughty...


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*I also found something else last night that I had to get for my victim. And since I got one, I need to go back and get the other. Luckily my daughter is bugging to get her costume, so we'll go Sunday and use the 30% coupon from Halloween City! 

Oh no - something else with ~ 2 ~ ....! Oh my!*


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Whats even more scary then monsters on Halloween? My shipping for my victim, I just can't stop getting more stuff, I think I have a problem.
(Stands Up)
"Hi, my name is Kim and I have a Secret Reaper problem". LOL


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

This weekend, I hope to finish up the couple projects that I am making with a goal to possible ship by next week.  

Hi my name is Kim and I too have a Secret Reaper problem.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

vwgirl said:


> Whats even more scary then monsters on Halloween? My shipping for my victim, I just can't stop getting more stuff, I think I have a problem.
> (Stands Up)
> "Hi, my name is Kim and I have a Secret Reaper problem". LOL


"Hi, Kim! Welcome. Now let's recite the 12 steps:
1-I am addicted to Secret reaping.
2-I am powerless over my addiction..."

i shudder to think what my box is gonna cost but, damn, i'm havin fun!!! Victim, I am pretty sure you're gonna feel like a very lucky ghoul!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ordered another something for my victim. hope he/she likes it! cant wait to get this package put together and sent out to him/her.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I have been digging thru my older stash for my vicitm,, plus bought a couple of things today,,, one thing to make something with,,, I have a fairly large thing I am considering sending,, most people put that thrift store and garage sale things are great.. me included,, but there are some things I do not use any more that will be right up the alley of what my victim likes!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*I have so enjoyed getting things together for my victim, hope they are enjoying the teasers. our tastes are so far apart but I am finding my self making double, one for them and one for my self. very happy with the haul, but at last dear sweet victim you have been marinating so long another week wont hurt even though i have been finished for the past week now, you will not receive said gift for a week or more.. 
teasing has brought out my inner most wickedness and i have enjoyed every minute of it...
hehehe*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My victim's gifts are pretty much done. Now to start the hard part...find a box that is the correct size and shape.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm having a bit of fun scrounging around for my victim. Like I said, homemade is the key, so it might take a tiny bit longer to get everything together, but I have a feeling it'll all be worth it, and I'll throw in a couple of spooky surprises as well.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Went to rite aid to pick up a few things for work and there Halloween stuff was 50% off!! So my victim just got some more stuff


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

will have to check that out! I am not sure what I am doing though for my victim,,, am going haunt camping Thursday and coming home Sunday,, and the leaving again the next Tuesday for more haunt camping, I am feeling guilty for not making much for them,, I made everything for my last victim,,, but am so so busy,, will not even have everything done for the hauntings... want to make at least one thing though~ am feeling like a bad reaper..... I think I said before, but I have alot of things that I know they will like, one is new and I have never used,, the box broke but it is still twisty tied to the cardboard... sigh... guilt is a terrible thing


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

don't feel guilty at all, bethene...i think most of us enjoy the giving as much as the getting and we ALL like new toys.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Bethene, I am sure your victim will love whatever you send. I would if I am your victim.


Dear victim,
Your box is packed to the gills and ready to ship. But I shall hold it a little longer. Muahahahaha


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Still working on my victim's gift. Waiting for the paint to dry to give it a second coat.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

picking up supplies tuesday to make a few things for my victim then ill be sending their gift out.. deadline is my birthday, gonna be a busy 2 weeks for me. but cant wait till he/she gets his/her package!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

bethene said:


> <<some stuff snipped>> I am feeling guilty for not making much for them,, I made everything for my last victim,,, but am so so busy,, will not even have everything done for the hauntings... want to make at least one thing though~ am feeling like a bad reaper..... I think I said before, but I have alot of things that I know they will like, one is new and I have never used,, the box broke but it is still twisty tied to the cardboard... sigh... guilt is a terrible thing


bethene--relax. It''ll be fine. You were my SR last year for SR2 2011 and I loved what you sent. SR2 is a little different than SR1 because we have a shorter time frame, but halloween stuff is finally on the shelves at a lot of places where SR1 has a ton of time but has to order online or have stuff from the post holiday sales the year before. I think we all worry a little too much about being 'good enough'  when we should just enjoy ourselves. So, think of your reaper gifts as more like a pay-it-forward box of stuff you know they'll like but didn't know to ask for and it'll all work out. And yes, I am well aware of the irony that this is the pot calling all you kettles black so do as I say and not as I do.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

lol!! thank you all,,, I know it in my heart that it is just for the fun of it,,, but I tend to me critical,, I believe my reaper will like the stuff, I just like to make things , and I just do not have the time,, don't have my own things made yet LOL!! but have the one thing started,, hope it goes together like I want~


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so far behind. Ideas are still swirling through my head and I'm still stalking. Hmmm I wonder if my victim can feel my icy cold reaper stare as I contemplate the prefect gift. 

I too love homemade and thrift store finds. I have items from both that are treasures in my eyes!

And I know it's just as much about giving as receiving! I love spoiling my victim!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im actually more excited to give than i am to receive my reaper package. ive got some pretty good ideas floating around in my head for my victim and i cant wait to build them and get them sent off. i keep forgetting that im someones victim actually lol, but i am still excited about receiving my reaper package.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> i keep forgetting that im someones victim actually lol, but i am still excited about receiving my reaper package.


That is exactly what I am doing! I completely forget that I'm going to be getting something as well. 

Btw... I just need to put the finishing touches on my last gift for my vic and then seal up your box of Halloween goodies. So probably one day next week I will be sending out someone's Reaper Gifts. I hope they like what I have chosen to send them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

bethene said:


> lol!! thank you all,,, I know it in my heart that it is just for the fun of it,,, but I tend to me critical,, I believe my reaper will like the stuff, I just like to make things , and I just do not have the time,, don't have my own things made yet LOL!! but have the one thing started,, hope it goes together like I want~


well, i think we all want our vics to be thrilled coz WE were thrilled when put the boxes in the mail. 

I am hard at work on my gifts but they will have to be held until I get back from vacation next week. Sorry, vic...but i promise YOU will have them in time to enjoy them before the big day.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I am sure what ever you give them they will love..  its the thought that counts. and if they don't like it they don't deserve it. pure and simple


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Has anyone shipped their SR II package yet? Mine is almost complete and ready to be shipped, but I know my victim just get their package from SR I. I am really pleased with the projects I have made for her, and I am eager to share them. Should I ship or wait? I know anticipation is half the fun, but the anticipation for me to give my package is killing me too!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Has anyone shipped their SR II package yet? Mine is almost complete and ready to be shipped, but I know my victim just get their package from SR I. I am really pleased with the projects I have made for her, and I am eager to share them. Should I ship or wait? I know anticipation is half the fun, but the anticipation for me to give my package is killing me too!


As I said on the other thread, I have only had two confirmed shippings so far. Of course with so few people ready to ship, if anyone is keeping their identity a secret from their victim for now, be sure not to mention if you have shipped. If you are the only one who has shipped then they will know it is from you. Just something to keep in mind.

I know what you mean about wanting to ship, Crazy. I can't wait to send mine out. But I am still looking for a box. Maybe since they just got their first package you should make them wait a little while to spread out the fun. But do what makes you feel best. Waiting is hard.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> As I said on the other thread, I have only had two confirmed shippings so far. Of course with so few people ready to ship, if anyone is keeping their identity a secret from their victim for now, be sure not to mention if you have shipped. If you are the only one who has shipped then they will know it is from you. Just something to keep in mind.
> 
> I know what you mean about wanting to ship, Crazy. I can't wait to send mine out. But I am still looking for a box. Maybe since they just got their first package you should make them wait a little while to spread out the fun. But do what makes you feel best. Waiting is hard.


Thanks Whisper, I just wanted to put some feelers out there to see what everyone else was doing.....I think I'll wait.....I liked your point about if everyone knows you shipped and no ones else has, its pretty easy to figure out it was you.....So sorry victim, you've just been put on HOLD!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Thanks Whisper, I just wanted to put some feelers out there to see what everyone else was doing.....I think I'll wait.....I liked your point about if everyone knows you shipped and no ones else has, its pretty easy to figure out it was you.....So sorry victim, you've just been put on HOLD!


My box is ready to ship. Now when should ship it only I and ups will know.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I am going to ship this week 7 days of suspense muahahahaha
had a blast puting everything together


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my box today will get my victims items all packed and will be shipping it in Friday


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh i feel so far behind all of a sudden. In last minute i decided to make something, and I'm not done with it yet because real life happened in the middle of my fun. How rude of it lol. I will ship in time for deadline, and maybe even but before, but ahh.. not yet..


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I to am 99% ready to ship.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a couple things that I need to "update" and ~thought~ I would be done.........then I was going thru my totes in the garage and saw a few things that I don't use so I'll add them to the stash! Props need love, too - and they weren't getting it from me!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Just bought a ton of stuff for my victim yesterday. I only have to find two more things and a box. Then I'm done! I'm trying my hand at a craft so here's hoping it'll turn out well for you, dearie.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmmmm......I can't wait to see who will be getting these boxes soon. I also can't wait to mail my package off to my victim. I just love love love giving people presents.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i finally get to go shopping for supplies for my vic tomorrow. super excited to get home with them and start building. hopefully all the stores have everything i need.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This is so much fun I hope my victim likes everything they were a bit hard but hopefully they enjoy all coming there way


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

box is all packed and will be going in the mail tomorrow whoot


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

The box is packed and taped up. Hoping to ship Wednesday.....up north! Hope they like it!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I am not up north, so it is not for me.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Just a quick note to my Reapee and Reaper (in case they are waiting to hear from me  ) I haven't forgotten anyone, just focused on our wedding that is Thursday and we are out of state for the wedding! BEAUTIFUL fall leaves here in Sundance Utah. I couldn't have asked for a better place to get in the Halloween Spirit! People here in Utah love Halloween, not so much the case for Arizona. So it is a great re-motivator for my reapee's gifts to come!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Brimstonewitch said:


> Just a quick note to my Reapee and Reaper (in case they are waiting to hear from me  ) I haven't forgotten anyone, just focused on our wedding that is Thursday and we are out of state for the wedding! BEAUTIFUL fall leaves here in Sundance Utah. I couldn't have asked for a better place to get in the Halloween Spirit! People here in Utah love Halloween, not so much the case for Arizona. So it is a great re-motivator for my reapee's gifts to come!!!


Congratulations! I hope everything is beautiful for you and your wedding. We will look forward to hearing more from you when you get back.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Brimstonewitch said:


> Just a quick note to my Reapee and Reaper (in case they are waiting to hear from me  ) I haven't forgotten anyone, just focused on our wedding that is Thursday and we are out of state for the wedding! BEAUTIFUL fall leaves here in Sundance Utah. I couldn't have asked for a better place to get in the Halloween Spirit! People here in Utah love Halloween, not so much the case for Arizona. So it is a great re-motivator for my reapee's gifts to come!!!


Congratulations.  I'm sure your reaper and reapee will understand


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Brimstonewitch said:


> Just a quick note to my Reapee and Reaper (in case they are waiting to hear from me  ) I haven't forgotten anyone, just focused on our wedding that is Thursday and we are out of state for the wedding! BEAUTIFUL fall leaves here in Sundance Utah. I couldn't have asked for a better place to get in the Halloween Spirit! People here in Utah love Halloween, not so much the case for Arizona. So it is a great re-motivator for my reapee's gifts to come!!!


Congrats! Hope you have a beautiful day!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a feeling... somebody is watccchhhinnnnng meeeee! I have no privacy!!!!


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

To my victim,

I am just now gathering supplies to make your gifts. Rest assured, I will have it shipped out before time is due, but it's like they say, good things are worth waiting for. That and personal things like school and church are eating into my time, so I hope you understand if I'm not the fastest reaper around.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to seeing peoples pics of all there great boxes


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Silver Lady, that is cool and sweet.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

finally got everything together to start building my victims package. now to decide wich to do first.. hmmmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

I have received teaser from my Reaper:







Can't wait to be reaped


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

estertota, that's cool! How exciting!!! 

I'm also going to add a little something in my victim's package that is somewhat unique to my area. I saw people doing that in SRI and thought it was fun. I have a meeting tonight, so I'm hoping to do a few tweaks & updates tomorrow , then get it in the mail!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

lisa48317 said:


> estertota, that's cool! How exciting!!!
> 
> I'm also going to add a little something in my victim's package that is somewhat unique to my area. I saw people doing that in SRI and thought it was fun. I have a meeting tonight, so I'm hoping to do a few tweaks & updates tomorrow , then get it in the mail!


i thought that was a nifty idea, too and have included a couple local things.  being from New England now, there is lotsa great local stuff.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Haha too cool. I love the teasers


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, my victim. Before you know it you will be receiving your surprise from me. As they say, "be careful what you wish for" ...


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Come on guys------bring on the pictures!
Someone has to have been reaped by now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I feel very soon there will be very excited victims


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

No one has received a package yet that I know of. Probably be a couple days. Maybe sooner. I agree, I also love those teasers. That is great, Estertota. How much fun to get that. It really builds your excitement.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

just completed 2 projects for my victims package. one more to go and i can pack it up and set it on the floor for a week or so before sending it. 

boy are my hands tired after a day of building and putting up my pallet fences, and now doing the gifts for my victim. probably gonna be feeling today for a couple days lol. but it is so worth it.


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Ohhhhh, Victim,

I really hope you enjoy your gifts as I sustained 2nd degree burns making them. 

And if you don't, lie.

Your blistered Reaper.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

DebBDeb said:


> Ohhhhh, Victim,
> 
> I really hope you enjoy your gifts as I sustained 2nd degree burns making them.
> 
> ...


Aww lol poor you. I will lie as good ad any academy winner who looses for the 4th year in a row to meryl Streep: oh it's participating that's all the fun!! 
No j/k I've seen pics of what u did for ure first vic and anyone should be honoured to be ure vic!! 

Unlike my poor victim who is going to get some very childlike attempts at crafts hehe.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Today I am wrapping up all of the treats for my victim. I have a box ready to go, but I am afraid after I wrap stuff up it may be a little bit too small. Uuughhhhhh. Crossing fingers it all works out!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> No one has received a package yet that I know of. Probably be a couple days. Maybe sooner. I agree, I also love those teasers. That is great, Estertota. How much fun to get that. It really builds your excitement.


I was hoping for teaser pics to hold us over til the packages arrived.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

DebBDeb said:


> Ohhhhh, Victim,
> 
> I really hope you enjoy your gifts as I sustained 2nd degree burns making them.
> 
> ...


Oooo, that sounds like hot glue? I know that hurts. I have a nice scar on the back of my hand from making stuff last fall. Hope it feels better soon!


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

lisa48317 said:


> Oooo, that sounds like hot glue? I know that hurts. I have a nice scar on the back of my hand from making stuff last fall. Hope it feels better soon!


Good Lord it was. Not just a regular mini glue gun, a damn HIGH TEMP ONE! THAT'S 680 DEGREES!!!!!!! And I did EXACTLY WHAT I WASN'T SUPPOSED TO DO afterwards ... put ice on it. Rocket Scientist I am not, clearly. 

Lol! It's WAY better this morning, tho.

With THAT said, I must forewarn my Vic; the burnt flesh is NOT part of the prop.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh Deb,, I can so relate to that! I don't think I can get a glue gun out with out burning myself some where! dang,, it HURTS!! I have several smallish scars from it,, and a high temp one is the only way to go,, lol!! 

still working on things,,, I think I found a box,, need to finish some stuff up,, then try to see if it does fit like I think it will!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Deb I thought that you were suppose to burn yourself everytime you used the hot glue gun. Ok maybe its only a rule in our house.
I now keep a bowl of water on the table when working with hot glue and keep my fingers wet that helps(Tip from Allen H).


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hmm ok I will post a picture of something that i was making with the intension of sending it across the world to my Victim. But since my skills with craft limits themselfs to the time I worked in a Kindergarden, it came out less cool, and a lot more kidlike than I thought lol.. So I think it may stay on the shelve as a reminder that I should stick to buying things
I call it My Little Zomby 
Dear Victim I have found you something a lot better in the SHOP that you will love lol..


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Hollows Eva said:


> hmm ok I will post a picture of something that i was making with the intension of sending it across the world to my Victim. But since my skills with craft limits themselfs to the time I worked in a Kindergarden, it came out less cool, and a lot more kidlike than I thought lol.. So I think it may stay on the shelve as a reminder that I should stick to buying things
> I call it My Little Zomby
> Dear Victim I have found you something a lot better in the SHOP that you will love lol..
> View attachment 133206


Um, am I your VIc? If not I'll PM you my address so you can ship that lil' sucker to me for safe keeping. 

Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much, Hallows Eva, for your kind words earlier. I truly appreciate it! And while we're on the subject, I'm going to tell you my daughter does NOT thank you for giving me the idea to steal her My Little Pony for my own evil selfishness. 

p.s. I really like your crafts a lot ... they show creative genius, if ya ask me. VERY CREEPY!!!


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> Deb I thought that you were suppose to burn yourself everytime you used the hot glue gun. Ok maybe its only a rule in our house.
> I now keep a bowl of water on the table when working with hot glue and keep my fingers wet that helps(Tip from Allen H).


As it turns out, that is starting to be the going rule in my on home now. Lady Sherry, you are quite the trendsetter! 

@Bethene ... ummmmmmmmmmmm, if you'd like, you can send me all your goodies for safe keeping, too!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> hmm ok I will post a picture of something that i was making with the intension of sending it across the world to my Victim. But since my skills with craft limits themselfs to the time I worked in a Kindergarden, it came out less cool, and a lot more kidlike than I thought lol.. So I think it may stay on the shelve as a reminder that I should stick to buying things
> I call it My Little Zomby
> Dear Victim I have found you something a lot better in the SHOP that you will love lol..
> View attachment 133206


That is just creepy in a good way. I love it. My Lil Zombie's now that is a toy line I could be behind. Better call Hasbro before they steal your idea.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol I can't take credit for the idea, I found it somewhere on google. But I liked it! My painting skills just aren't that erh evolved!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Your little zombie is always welcome in Texas. Can't have enough zombie'd stuff. So if I am your victim send it I will take care of the little guy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This was my first time doing this I can say I learned a lot and look forward to doing it again


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

REEEEEEEEEEEEAPED! =) Just thank you Reaper so much. I will post pics asap. The music box is so tight =)

Can I say who my Reaper is? I don't think I can yet but you know who you are.

To my Reapee.... Yours is going out soon. Really I think you may be my Halloween soulmate bwahahahahah


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll be shipping tomorrow! This has been a lot of fun; I'll definitely be signing up again next year!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Ooooh creepy u lucky victim!!! Cant wait for pics! 

Interesting respond to my lil zomby.. I wasn't actually fishing for compliments I really did take it out because I thought the idea was good but the execution not so much lol. Maybe I'll reconsider.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love the My Little Zombie. I wish i had a place for him in my haunt. I would love to have it. And don't feel bad because you think you have no skills yet. We all (mostly) started off as beginners and worked our way up to where each of us are now. The more you do it the more confidence you will have in your work.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder to everyone getting ready to ship. Please be sure to send me the tracking nbr.

When you receive your gift also let me know, and PLEASE be sure to contact your reaper or post on here so they know you received it. Thank you.

So far, so good.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I just got home and OMG! I've been SUPER REAPED!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! This is gonna be a big post, sorry!

First my box. 















Now for the goodies! Everything was packed in cute boxes and tied with swampy raffia. I wish I could've posted better pictures! Oh how wonderful!















Forgive my son in his boxers. He was so excited that when he heard me get home, he jumped out of bed to help me open everything.





















Snakes!













This is a very unique piece for my voodoo table! 















There was so much more. 3 packs of Spanish moss, lots of black creepy cloth, poison taffy, a skull garland, a very unique box of voodoo potpourri, snakes, shell wind chime and 3 awesome shrunken heads. I hope I'm not leaving anything out! 
I can't even express my gratitude. This was so awesome! Thanks again! I figured out my reaper by her code in the letter. Can I say who it is? The Red Hallows! That's who my reaper was!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Big weekend here. It's apple festival time and tomorrow is my son's birthday! 
I bought the materials I need to start crafting for my victim! I shall start Monday after all this excitement passes!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. I forgot to answer that question earlier about posting their name. 

YES! Please say who your reaper is in your photo post, if you know. If you did not post it yet, please go back to your original post and put their name on there so we know who reaped you. Thanks.

WOW Sublime Nightmare, what a great box of treasures. I really could use those snakes for my haunt. I love how she packaged and tied each gift. Very sweet.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

DebBDeb said:


> Good Lord it was. Not just a regular mini glue gun, a damn HIGH TEMP ONE! THAT'S 680 DEGREES!!!!!!! And I did EXACTLY WHAT I WASN'T SUPPOSED TO DO afterwards ... put ice on it. Rocket Scientist I am not, clearly.
> 
> Lol! It's WAY better this morning, tho.
> 
> With THAT said, I must forewarn my Vic; the burnt flesh is NOT part of the prop.


Ow. If you need tips on treating a burn, PM me. I'm a glass blower so I know a little about touching stuff that is too hot
I hope it heals fast.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Sublime Nightmare--nice haul! I'm really jealous of that shrunken head!

Red Hallows--where did you find that?


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

DebBDeb said:


> Good Lord it was. Not just a regular mini glue gun, a damn HIGH TEMP ONE! THAT'S 680 DEGREES!!!!!!! And I did EXACTLY WHAT I WASN'T SUPPOSED TO DO afterwards ... put ice on it. Rocket Scientist I am not, clearly.
> 
> Lol! It's WAY better this morning, tho.
> 
> With THAT said, I must forewarn my Vic; the burnt flesh is NOT part of the prop.



I have burned myself SOOOO many times I had to blog about it. 









LOL If you want the short version, I've come to the conclusion vinegar works wonders on glue gun burns. I put vinegar on the pad area of the band-aid and took the sting away immediately. I have since purchased a "hot glue gun helper" kit with silicone finger tips and other tools to help prevent the burns in the first place.

Luckily I didn't have any injuries with this round of SR but I got quit a few burns in the first round!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> I just love love love giving people presents.


ME TOO!!! That's why I love SR sooo much, it also gives me a good reason to try new ideas and techniques for projects. Plus, it can be a challenge (in a good way) when you have someone who likes different things than you do, I'm finding that I like more types of Halloween stuff than I once thought!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

wow sublime nightmare, i LOVE those shrunken heads, especially the second one. good job red hallows on the reaping! cant wait till i get reaped, but i'll be patient. 


ill be sending out my victims package either tomorrow or monday, once i find a box to put it all in that isnt a flat rate. i made 3 of the items in the package and for being a noob at it, i got to say im pretty impressed with how they came out. i almost want to keep em for myself but they were so easy to make ill just get the stuff and make my self some another time. lol


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesome gifts from Red Hallows you got there Sublime Nightmare.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow the shrunken heads are terrifying and great!!!! Another lucky vic!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sublime Nightmare - you got some great stuff, but WOW, that shell windchime is awesome! Great job, Hallows!

I have to find a bigger box than I expected, so sooooooooon!


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, Sublime Nightmare, AWESOME SCORE! And Red Hallows, you totally outdid yourself!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

DebBDeb said:


> Oh, Sublime Nightmare, AWESOME SCORE! And Red Hallows, you totally outdid yourself!!!


I had a lot of fun with Sublime. Her theme was something I've never done so I got to try my hand at new props. I always enjoy that. I would say she was my easiest victim because I've never sent out so early before. If I kept her box any longer, it would have been filled with shrunken heads.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Those heads are great, Red. You really did a ghoulish job on them.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

ondeko said:


> Sublime Nightmare--nice haul! I'm really jealous of that shrunken head!
> 
> Red Hallows--where did you find that?


The first and the second heads I made, and the third was a broken mess at a thrift store that I resurrected.

Thanks JW. My husband wanted some heads after I sent off Sublime's package, so our dinning room is starting to look a tad creepy, and I haven't even started to decorate, yet.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Sublime: GREAT STUFF!!! I'm so excited to start seeing pictures!  

To my victim....Your box is being shipped today with an expected delivery on the 10th. I hope you like your stuff!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh how exciting! The reaping has begun. I have been pacing myself in order to make my victim wait a bit. I just know as soon as I'm done I won't be able to contain the anxiety and will ship right away so I'm pacing on the construction and purchases. Of course, life does its own share of pacing me lately. 

After seeing the awesome handmade items already posted I'm feeling weary about my skills but after all, how pretty do u want a _____ _____ to be anyway? Lol. Be patient dear victim. I enjoy watching you squirm


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I to also know of a certain someone that will be reaped soon!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright!!!! PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So it has begun. WOOOHOOOO!!!!!
I am now going to stalk my porch looking for that special package. 
Dear Reaper.... bring it on I am so ready. I need and want everything you have put in my box, so bring it on. (jumping and wringing hands in anticipation)


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Ooh this is so exiting!! I'm even considering getting up at a decent hour now just to make sure I'm awake when the mail or delivery is here!! Thank gawd I'm going to be working from home on the project I just exepted hehe.


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

*I really wish HF had a LIKE button ... seriously.

I WOULD ABUSE THE $HIT OUTTA IT!!! *


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

DebBDeb said:


> *I really wish HF had a LIKE button ... seriously.
> 
> I WOULD ABUSE THE $HIT OUTTA IT!!! *


Haha. I phantom "like" comments on here a lot. Like yours...just now. Haha


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Druidess said:


> Haha. I phantom "like" comments on here a lot. Like yours...just now. Haha


I would have totally LIKED that comment.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hahaaaa me too, i was thinking the same thing yesterday, and actually caught my self looking for it


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

*OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD GOBLIN!

My wonderful son just called me to say I have a package awaiting my arrival!!!
While I'm ridiculously excited, I'm equally PISSED OFF that I'm not home yet! 

Can someone come pull the fire alarm for me, please?!?!?! 

*


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

DebBDeb said:


> *OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD GOBLIN!
> 
> My wonderful son just called me to say I have a package awaiting my arrival!!!
> While I'm ridiculously excited, I'm equally PISSED OFF that I'm not home yet!
> ...


I tried to pull the latch but its stuck sorry. I will see if I can come up with something else to get you out of work early.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Shipped today oh you lucky lucky victim. just hope you are back home when it arrives


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My husband came home and found 2 boxes on our porch that I was totally unaware of. Ignorance is NOT bliss. Being reaped is bliss. One was something I ordered from online. The other was..yep...MY SECRET REAPER GIFT!!! As if you couldn't guess.

Okay, so it must have sounded like a southern baptist revival in here for about 20 minutes. From the minute I opened this box until I had taken out every single item, all my husband could hear in the next room was "Oh my gawd, (squealing of delight), Oh my GAWD!!!, I can't believe this, Oh my gawd, oh my gawd, oh my gawd, she didn't really make this, oh my gawd, there can't be more, OH MY GAWD! Look at this, Oh Jesus I am so excited, Oh gawd, there's more, oh my gawd".
*
My reaper was LMZ319*. She used the list I gave her as a guideline and came up with the most perfect assortment of gifts for my haunt. Most of which she crafted herself which made them even more impressive. I was impressed with how much detail she incorporated in to many of her crafted items, and was really touched that she tried so hard (and succeeded) to present items which were needed to help complete my haunt this year. Every item will play a major roll in my display.

I was trying to unpack and take pictures and my silly old cat did what every cat on this forum does. He decided everything in that box was for him and lay down right in the middle of it all. But here are the pictures of what has to be without a doubt one of my greatest secret reaper scores of all time. Oh, just a side note here. I got so excited over my SR gift, that 4 hours later, the other package is still lying in the other room totally unopened. I hope it isn't important. LOL

Be prepared to be amazed. This will be long.

This was the box, and as I opened it...















An awesome face candle with color changing lights. And amazing specimen jars with assorted ghoulish surprises inside. The handmade labels are great.























to be continued...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

More cool stuff for my mad scientist lab. A stethoscope, a green jar that is so neat, a name tag that says Dr E Ville (if you look at the specimen labels the name on them is Dr Edwin Ville), an hour glass, some sampling tubes, aquarium bulbs for a lab project I am working on, charts of body diagrams, and arsenic poison labels. All mostly hand made. So cool.
















A small treasure box holding various little treasures for my pirates.And my dang cat is sleeping on my most amazing pirate flag she MADE me. Last but not least, under it all you will find a set of red sheets which will be used for draping throughout my haunt. 














Oh, here is the pirate flag without the cat










Thank you so much for all my amazing gifts. I am touched and so happy. Big hugs.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

AHHHH.... I love seeing pictures. It gets me so excited like a kid hearing the ice cream truck. 

Fabulous JW. Just fabulous!

On a side note, I'm not happy that I have like five different packages being delivered to me in the next few weeks from different things my family ordered. The darn delivery trucks are going to be big teases.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice haul whisper! I really like the specimen jar and that candle! Is the candle made from PVC? Very curious as to how they got the face design incorporated into it.....Getting really excited for my reaper package now!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

excuse me JW have you abused your posision as reaper-leader to have MY pack delivered to your own house?? Those mad lab items was obviously ment for ME!!!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> My husband came home and found 2 boxes on our porch that I was totally unaware of. Ignorance is NOT bliss. Being reaped is bliss. One was something I ordered from online. The other was..yep...MY SECRET REAPER GIFT!!! As if you couldn't guess.
> 
> Okay, so it must have sounded like a southern baptist revival in here for about 20 minutes. From the minute I opened this box until I had taken out every single item, all my husband could hear in the next room was "Oh my gawd, (squealing of delight), Oh my GAWD!!!, I can't believe this, Oh my gawd, oh my gawd, oh my gawd, she didn't really make this, oh my gawd, there can't be more, OH MY GAWD! Look at this, Oh Jesus I am so excited, Oh gawd, there's more, oh my gawd".
> *
> ...


Awesome score, i actually have the same images in my mad lab setup.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i love those face candles, only wish i knew how to make some myself. 

wich reminds me.. i dont think im quite finished with my victims package after all.... oh dear. sorry victim, you're going to have to wait a tiny bit longer to receive your goodies but it will all be worth it in the end, trust me. 

and a little side note for my reaper, my birthday is the 15th... just thought i'd throw that out there..


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got a letter from my secret reaper! On the same page is a game (one out of four) that will eventually lead to my reapers' name. Now I'm getting super excited! I am also finishing up my victim's package and will hopefully have it shipped soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow everyone is getting great stuff love seeing the pics


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh JW,, I can see why you were yelling " oh my gawd! " love the jars,, and that candle! dang,,, your reaper reaped the heck outta ya!!


did some work on my reapers gifts today,,, modified a existing item to look, in my opinion, better,,, and now need to finish the other thing I am making then on to packing it all up... oh man I so love this!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yay!!! So glad you liked your gifts JW, I sure enjoyed making them!!

I am planning on doing a tutorial on the candle...I made it from a cardboard tube and paper mâché, not PVC. I have a laser cutter and used that to cut the face but it could be done with an x-acto knife maybe. Will let you know when the tutorial is available!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great,, would love a tutorial, lmz319!! the candle is fantastic!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ooh goodie, cant wait for the tutorial. i have plenty of spare tp rolls laying around. using most for spooky eyes in the bushes but pretty sure i can spare some for a couple of face candles


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

My Reaper got me good today! I'm totally blown away! Posting pictures in the morning. I honestly am on cloud nine!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Loving the pictures! Everyone here are so talented in so many bad ways!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> excuse me JW have you abused your posision as reaper-leader to have MY pack delivered to your own house?? Those mad lab items was obviously ment for ME!!!


Why, yes. Eva. I did in fact use my position as leader to divert that package to MY house. And I snuck another package in it's place which you should receive soon. Muahahahaha!!!!!!!! 

It is interesting and fun doing the secret reaper. Think about how many of the people participating in SR you never heard of, or have not seen any posts from before now. After chatting on here about our gifts you feel like you know them a little bit. And I must admit when I drew lmz's name as my reaper I had no idea who she was (you are a she, correct?). Well, to my surprise, I have learned what a great artist she is, and what a generous person she is. So, SR has helped us make more friends, once again.



greaseballs80 said:


> Awesome score, i actually have the same images in my mad lab setup.


I must say that lmz319 shares the same taste in anatomical diagrams as myself. I actually downloaded those exact same images to make posters for my mad lab. But I have not had time to make them. So I was super excited that she made them for me, and actually did a better job than I would have.

I wish you guys could see that candle in person. The photo really does not do it justice. It is about 12-15 inches tall and about 4-5 inches in diameter. Really big. And the detail on it is superb. I can't wait to display it. I may leave it out all year as a nightlight. And a centerpiece.

Deb, can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

lmz319 said:


> Yay!!! So glad you liked your gifts JW, I sure enjoyed making them!!
> 
> I am planning on doing a tutorial on the candle...I made it from a cardboard tube and paper mâché, not PVC. I have a laser cutter and used that to cut the face but it could be done with an x-acto knife maybe. Will let you know when the tutorial is available!


OH YEA! Cannot wait for that tut!!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

DebBDeb said:


> *I really wish HF had a LIKE button ... seriously.
> 
> I WOULD ABUSE THE $HIT OUTTA IT!!! *



ROFLMAO - I completely agree though. I would be liking all kinds of stuff. As it is I've pinned several things from the forum.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I LOVE all the pictures. So many awesome, creative, and [insert your adjective here] people are sending out some great reaper gifts. Man! I love HF.


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Why, yes. Eva. I did in fact use my position as leader to divert that package to MY house. And I snuck another package in it's place which you should receive soon. Muahahahaha!!!!!!!!
> 
> It is interesting and fun doing the secret reaper. Think about how many of the people participating in SR you never heard of, or have not seen any posts from before now. After chatting on here about our gifts you feel like you know them a little bit. And I must admit when I drew lmz's name as my reaper I had no idea who she was (you are a she, correct?). Well, to my surprise, I have learned what a great artist she is, and what a generous person she is. So, SR has helped us make more friends, once again.
> 
> ...




Awww, thank you for the nice compliments!!! And yes, I am a she. =)

I am so excited so many like the candle...it was my very first one I made. I did a couple similar but different ones for SR I and was thinking about keeping the original one for myself. But, then came SRII and I thought JW might like it. By giving it away it gives me an excuse to make more. ;-) 

I LOVE making and giving gifts so SR is the PERFECT thing for me! It's so much fun to be paired up with people who have different haunts and tastes than I have. It's a fun challenge to make them the perfect items. And, I'm learning that I like different kinds of things than I would expect! I totally wanted to keep the pirate flag for myself. LOL I just saw my neighbors put one out the other day and now I'm thinking I need to make one to keep. =)


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

BTW...I had a little fun with the scary candle before I packed it up.









Not so scary now, is it?!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh deary me I'm gonna receive pink fluffy kittens an snowflakes on mittens. Darn you JW hehe


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Dear victim, your package was delayed, but will be sent out Wednesday. Sorry for the wait!!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Package for my victim is on way


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha ha ha Eva, but they are evil pink fluffy kittens and the mittens have centipedes and spiders inside, just waiting for some unsuspecting soul to put them on.

LMZ...hahahaha, love the screwy eyeballs. too funny.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ha ha!! i'm off to a VERY special place to search out trinkets for my victim...things you can only get in about 5 places around the world.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that they look differently at things during reaper games? I've been to many different kinds f giftsshops charityshops Ect and I'm starting to look at everyday items or 'normal' items as creepy and Halloween-Ish. Like today I was in an oriental giftshop. Some of the toys where just TO pink and perky and they actually looked very creepy because of it. Also at the fleamarked I saw some dolls that where mega creepy just by being there and being used and dirty looking. Seems like Halloween is creeping near hehe.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Picked up a few last things for my victim today. One of them is staying in the trunk of the car because I am NOT having that thing in my house!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Windborn said:


> Picked up a few last things for my victim today. One of them is staying in the trunk of the car because I am NOT having that thing in my house!


Wow, sounds like my kind of present.

Eva, I know exactly what you mean. I saw a beautiful christmas doll in an antique store (junk shop) that was really creepy and animated. And very expensive. I wanted it so badly but wouldn't give in on the price and they wouldn't come down.


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

Holy crap! I am SO mad I missed this. ): Everyone's stuff looks amazing!


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Hollows Eva said:


> Has anyone else noticed that they look differently at things during reaper games? I've been to many different kinds f giftsshops charityshops Ect and I'm starting to look at everyday items or 'normal' items as creepy and Halloween-Ish. Like today I was in an oriental giftshop. Some of the toys where just TO pink and perky and they actually looked very creepy because of it. Also at the fleamarked I saw some dolls that where mega creepy just by being there and being used and dirty looking. Seems like Halloween is creeping near hehe.


Yes. I agree. 2 funny stories here ... was at the Home Depot and this guy was leaving with foam board and some PVC piping and um like, "oh, he must be making a headstone with candles". Then i was at Toys R Us and this woman was leaving with a doll and I'm thinking, "dead baby"! So i fully agree! Haaahaha!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

DebBDeb said:


> Yes. I agree. 2 funny stories here ... was at the Home Depot and this guy was leaving with foam board and some PVC piping and um like, "oh, he must be making a headstone with candles". Then i was at Toys R Us and this woman was leaving with a doll and I'm thinking, "dead baby"! So i fully agree! Haaahaha!


i do the same thing my honey just looks at me like I've grown 2 heads, apparently i talk to my self


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Hee hee... Dear victim, I have your package all ready to go, AND I will post teaser pics here in a few. I'm mean like that, lol.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

After toiling away in my lair for weeks, I finally have my victim's giftie all packed up and ready to go. I had a blast doing this! Our household is down to one car after one tanked and we had to junk it this morning. Boooo. So, I will be without a car during the day until Wednesday. I'll hit the post office then dear victim! (Unless I can get a ride before then..)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, got every thing finished and packed up,, just need to a make a note for it,, the decorate the box a bit,, then I hope to get hubby to ship it soon, while I am working, we leave for my halloween camping haunt Tuesday,, so will be out of touch for a bit , so it it does not get out tomorrow,, it will have to wait a week til we get back,, I am a last minute kinda gal as usual!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> After toiling away in my lair for weeks, I finally have my victim's giftie all packed up and ready to go. I had a blast doing this! Our household is down to one car after one tanked and we had to junk it this morning. Boooo. So, I will be without a car during the day until Wednesday. I'll hit the post office then dear victim! (Unless I can get a ride before then..)
> 
> View attachment 133999
> 
> View attachment 134000


am i your victim! huh huh huh?


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I shall never say...HAHA!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, I just had one this to wrap up and i was done. I've been MIA with work all week. Working 13 to 15 hours a day. But, since I am later than I wanted to be, and I was out at a "sale" yesterdat, dear victim I was able to squeeze a couple more items into the box.  I still have that one thing to wrap up tonight and your package will be on it's way.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Nhh; IS IT A CLOWN hehe.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> After toiling away in my lair for weeks, I finally have my victim's giftie all packed up and ready to go. I had a blast doing this! Our household is down to one car after one tanked and we had to junk it this morning. Boooo. So, I will be without a car during the day until Wednesday. I'll hit the post office then dear victim! (Unless I can get a ride before then..)
> 
> View attachment 133999
> 
> View attachment 134000


hhumm north or south heading? or be it east or west bound ?


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Dearest Victim, As soon as mother nature decides to make the rain go away, I will be able to finish spray painting your gift and send it on it's way.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

My victim is going to be happy to know that their package will be going out this week! 

I have included Harold. I hope he has a long happy life in his new home


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Forcing myself to stop adding things to the box!!!! 
Just have to pick up some tissue paper and maybe decorate the box a little! Shipping in the next few days.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> hhumm north or south heading? or be it east or west bound ?


It is taking a trip to the west..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the teaser pic


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Nervous. I sent 2 teasers to my victim and don't know if they got them since nothing has been mentioned on thread. I am wondering if it is ok to send their box.
hmmmmmmm.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> Nervous. I sent 2 teasers to my victim and don't know if they got them since nothing has been mentioned on thread. I am wondering if it is ok to send their box.
> hmmmmmmm.


 of course, it's ok, i'll PM my address to you.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> of course, it's ok, i'll PM my address to you.


 funny. sorry but you are not my victim this go around.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So i am pretty new to the site i was wondering do you do the reaper a few times a year or just close to Halloween?
LOL can you tell i am all ready for another victim this was so much fun . I have so many more ideas for the next victim.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> So i am pretty new to the site i was wondering do you do the reaper a few times a year or just close to Halloween?
> LOL can you tell i am all ready for another victim this was so much fun . I have so many more ideas for the next victim.


There is SR1 and SR2 close to Halloween. But there was talk about a speedy reaper in May. Speedy reaper is $5 limit and ship in 72 hours but the details are still in the works. There is always the pay it forward thread.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been keeping my eye on the speedy reaper talks. I think I will stock up after Halloween on some cool stuff so that I can take part. I will also slip a handmade in mine if they decide to do it. I believe May was mentioned for it, to help keep that "Spooky Halloween Feeling" year-round! lolzzz...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think Im just about done getting all my stuff together for my victim. I should be mailing out tomorrow or wednesday. 
Hope my victim likes it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> funny. sorry but you are not my victim this go around.


hey, just tryin to step in and help out.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to finish up my vic's gift, but that is my goal for tonight - I have everything together, just a few tweaks & then it'll be ready to go within the next couple days!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> hey, just tryin to step in and help out.


I really appreciate that. We all know that I do need help. Oh wait are you offering mental help. LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

mine will be going north west and according to usps should arrive on the 13th a little hint my victim has 2 I and 2 T in the screen name


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Mine is now ready to go. I've decided to include the My Lil Zomby so if you my victim hate it, you can pass it on to deb lol. 

I've got a major workload tomorrow but I'm planning on popping down to the post office some time during the day. I cant wait! Working from home can be good!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hum... how about a Nightmare Before Xmas Secret Reaper (as in Dec??). Just a thought.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

AsH-1031 said:


> Hum... how about a Nightmare Before Xmas Secret Reaper (as in Dec??). Just a thought.


OMG i would be all over this that is the theme i do for Christmas


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

I shipped mine today! Woohoo!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

AsH-1031 said:


> Hum... how about a Nightmare Before Xmas Secret Reaper (as in Dec??). Just a thought.




Sounds great.

I literally spent all day trying to fit my gifts in a box. I went through 3 boxes and finally found something that would work. But I had to repack it three times to get it right. In the end I still had to leave out a small gift (it was small as in importance, not size). I was disappointed though because I really wanted them to have it. I hope to be mailing Thursday.

*Just a reminder*...next Monday is the shipping deadline. If you are still working on making gifts please be considerate of your victim and try to be diligent about getting them done BEFORE the weekend so there are no last minute disasters or emergencies.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Shipped mine today! Watch out victim! Coming your way!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

mine is in hubbies car, he was going to mail it yesterday for me but forgot it was a holiday,, hope he does it today! other wise I will be a last minute reaper due to going camping til Sunday,,


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I WAS REAPED!!!!!!!! Ohhhh! 
I just got my parcel -no thanx to the lazy postman who apparently thought it was to much work for him to ring my doorbell and ask me to come down to floors to get it.. I bet he didnt even bring it, and just brought the slip for me! 

So i walk out in the pissing rain ( In Denmark we have to seasons rain and not rain, now is rain season.) to get it, and send one of two boxes for my own victim while I was there ( i havent finished decorating the second one  )

My reaper was the lovely young estertota and she reaped me good! I love all of the things you send me, but I especially love the Cd's with spooky sounds!!! Ive been looking for some like that, and they where nowhere to be found, and I have a very special place for them at my party, so im very happy! I also got local sweets from Poland, skeletons, a creepy hologram picture, and a little souvenir eagle ( err. is it an eagle lol) from the town Estertota lives in  AND i got candy lol.. Ive already tucked into it, I had to check the quality didnt I hehe.. 

Heres all the things:








Here are the CD's -they are going to be played in the bathroom, to make it extra creepy inthere muarharhar!! Im listening to one of them right now, to make sure they arent TOO disturbing, in case Im stuck in there with it meself haha,,









the creepy picture!!! Its really eerie. I think im gonna put it in a firmer frame, and then its definatly going up at my party. ( im not having it in my room lmao, im gonna scare meself!)









Thank you so much estertota!!!!!!!


----------



## Leon55ia (Oct 9, 2012)

I am totally stoked. Time to send a PM and go list likes and dislikes.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

As soon as I get home tonight, I will be packing up / decorating the box and going to the post office!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

Soon my Victim... Soon...


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Got mine boxed up -including the Thing That Scared the Cat! I knew I should have left it in the cr trunk!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

My wife just text me a pic of a reaper teaser envelope that came to the house today! Frickin' SWEET! Can't wait to get home!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

My package has gone out! Standing in line, at a very busy time of day at the post office, I certainly got some weird looks. But the lady behind the counter loved it and said it was cool, lol. Their days must be boring looking at plain cardboard boxes, hee hee. I hope my victim likes it!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Agreed....I had all the employees coming out to look at my box and talking about it...it was kind of cool...a definite conversation starter!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> My package has gone out! Standing in line, at a very busy time of day at the post office, I certainly got some weird looks. But the lady behind the counter loved it and said it was cool, lol. Their days must be boring looking at plain cardboard boxes, hee hee. I hope my victim likes it!


Do I need to sign for it?


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Very soon, my victim, very soon my cold and menacing presence will be known to you. But then it will be too late.....

I'm shipping a package right now.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm so excited! I just got notification from UPS that the package has been left on the porch....Oh victim, I sure do hope that you like your things.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

kab said:


> I'm so excited! I just got notification from UPS that the package has been left on the porch....Oh victim, I sure do hope that you like your things.


Lol... I'm wondering how many people just got up to go check they're porch.... aside from me that is


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

ALKONOST said:


> Lol... I'm wondering how many people just got up to go check they're porch.... aside from me that is


LOL! That's funny. To give a hint....someone west of me...


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am so excited to see more pictures of what everyone got! Some very cool stuff already.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Lol... I'm wondering how many people just got up to go check they're porch.... aside from me that is


If i was home i would have LOL


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

kab said:


> LOL! That's funny. To give a hint....someone west of me...


LOL! That doesn't leave much of the U.S left then  I'm north anyhow and nooooo box... yet


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

dear victim, get ready.. its on its way to you now. will post a teaser photo in a little bit.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Still some finishing touches to do, some wrapping and packing...I am really enjoying reading everyone's posts on this thread. The anticipation is insane! Both to send and receive. I think I'd go crazy if you weren't all here feeling the same way. ...

And yes...I did check my porch when I read that. Lol


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm totally swamped with work right now so I haven't even gotten to go through everything in the box yet. Thank you to my reaper. Hopefully somewhere inside the box it says your name. You nailed the stuff I was looking for. Love the bug-infested popcorn containers. I probably won't get around to unwrapping everything until after NYCC this weekend.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Someone will be getting reaped on Friday!! At least that's what the USPS says 

I hope they post pics, since I forgot to take some before I packed it all up - DOH!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Hopefully getting this to the post office tomorrow!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> Someone will be getting reaped on Friday!! At least that's what the USPS says
> 
> I hope they post pics, since I forgot to take some before I packed it all up - DOH!


I did the same thing and got scolded later by one of my friends because they wanted to see what I had packed into the box. Maybe my vic will post some pix when they can.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i received a teaser TXT from my reaper today, it had a scary eye photo and a message that says to be on the look out, you're being reaped very very soon!
I'm so excited I cant wait


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> Someone will be getting reaped on Friday!! At least that's what the USPS says
> 
> I hope they post pics, since I forgot to take some before I packed it all up - DOH!



ya i forgot to take pics too my victim i hope post pics up she all ready got it


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

My reaper is messing with me.....and it's AWESOME!! Thanks for the teaser letter "The Reaper" (very original)
Just in case you can't read it, it says:

One two something's coming for you,
Three four it's coming to your door,
Five six I could've sent pics,
Seven eight but you'll have to wait,
Nine ten let the game begin!

So so excited now....


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got the tools out today and worked on one of my reaper gifts! Oh my!

Waiting for something else I ordered to get here then I can creep over to the post office and send it on its way!

I will end your misery soon dear victim!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

AsH-1031 said:


> I did the same thing and got scolded later by one of my friends because they wanted to see what I had packed into the box. Maybe my vic will post some pix when they can.


Me, too. I always mean to take pics before I pack and I always forget until I'm on my way to ship when it's too late.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

We had about six or more packages go out today. It will be a busy weekd on the thread. Of course next week will probably be even more crazy as all the last minute shippers packages arrive. That will probably be me. LOL.

Thanks to everyone who has sent me their shipping information. I appreciate the updates.

Estertota, you did a good job of reaping Eva. I love those cute little skeletons.

I can't wait to see everyone's pictures. 

Did I mention I got reaped really good and I love everything I got? Oh, I did? Okay, just making sure everyone knows how much I loved my gift.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Victim.. it's getting closer to your reaping!! I finished the project today and will be sending the box soon once it gets decorated. I've got butterflies even! I can't wait for it to be on it's way and the gifts find their place in your home. HHHMM... I wonder who it is?


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> Nhh; IS IT A CLOWN hehe.


Hahaha... I still image that thing playing while your mailman held the box, then peed himself. It would have been hilarious!

OK my sweet little victim... I finished what I needed to. Box is sealed tight with reaper love.  Tomorrow morning, it will be heading on its way. Yay. And, since I finished it all up, I didn't feel bad opening what I got today.  But, I did wait till I was done and ready with my victims.

Now... I WAS REAPED! And I love everything! Thank you so much Haunted mom. I took pictures, it all arrived safe. But, I need to upload and will do so tomorrow. It's late and i need to get up for work in just a couple of hours.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I still keep that thing wrapped up in layers of tape at all times!!! 
Last year nhh was my reaper and was supposed to be done but saw this clown in a box and couldn't help getting it. It's freaked me out good so many times since and totally made my party. But I'm not having it roam free , I will die if it somehow starts as its so so creepy haha.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Windborn, I'm going to enjoy that very much! Thanks! LOL!

Add-dad, that's awesome! Your reaper is really creative - can't wait to see the actual gift!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Dearest victim, I have finally finished your items. Will be boxing up tonight and sending it on its way.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

your black cat, looks like NOWHINING's black cat Twilight, he too likes to lay on everything, telling her NO.



JustWhisper said:


> More cool stuff for my mad scientist lab. A stethoscope, a green jar that is so neat, a name tag that says Dr E Ville (if you look at the specimen labels the name on them is Dr Edwin Ville), an hour glass, some sampling tubes, aquarium bulbs for a lab project I am working on, charts of body diagrams, and arsenic poison labels. All mostly hand made. So cool.
> 
> View attachment 133535
> View attachment 133536
> ...


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

Aw I know my daughters (NOWHINING and Spookyone) would like that. Thats good....



lmz319 said:


> BTW...I had a little fun with the scary candle before I packed it up.
> 
> View attachment 133634
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I was reaped yesterday!!! It was funny, My daughter, NOWHINING just finally gotten her packaged in the mail Monday and then I gotten my Tuesday.... My Reaper name says Kim.... I do not have the screen name. Just to let you know. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my gift!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/silver-lady-albums-halloween-2012-picture134767-100-0601.jpg



























as you can see, Tinkerbell matches our Wall. LOL.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooooh, fabulous gifts Silver Lady, you got reaped real good!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Wonderful! Loving the pictures.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

My dearest victim,
Your gift will going to the UPS office today so it can make its way to you. Patience my dear, Patience.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I look so forward to looking thru this thread to see what people got makes my day


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

OOOHHH Victim!! My box is packed, labeled and will be shipped to you tomorrow. When you see the box, you'll know exactly what it's about . I can hardly wait for you to get it.... I soooo hope you enjoy the gifts.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

That Which Scared the Cat is on its way south and west!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> I look so forward to looking thru this thread to see what people got makes my day


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Someone will be getting reaped on Monday so be watching for the brown truck.
Hint: There is an E in their forum name.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

you're your own reaper! 

not mine, unfortunately. my birthday is monday, it would be awesome to be reaped on my birthday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> you're your own reaper!
> 
> not mine, unfortunately. my birthday is monday, it would be awesome to be reaped on my birthday.


Well happy early b day


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Rats, i just saw this. Can't wait to see what everyone receives. I'm in for next yr!!
What a clever idea.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Well happy early b day


aw thaaaaaaaaaanks. 

next year is the big 3-0.. i need to relish this last year of my 20's.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> Saki.Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Well happy early b day
> ...


Lol my b day is next Wednesday I am in the 40's now lol


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Anybody reaped today? Any more teasers? I feel picture withdrawal for some reason...maybe because your box is almost done dear victim.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I mailed out my package today..........to a state west of me & one I've never been too!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> you're your own reaper!
> 
> not mine, unfortunately. my birthday is monday, it would be awesome to be reaped on my birthday.



I've been reaped on my birthday. My first reaper exchange was a "post halloween" exchange.

It's nice to be reaped on your birthday.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

I mailed my package out today as well. Hope she likes everything I put in there.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

CornStalkers said:


> I mailed out my package today..........to a state west of me & one I've never been too!


Well Corn Stalker that eliminates New Jersey


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Well Corn Stalker that eliminates New Jersey


LoL....exactly!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*i got reaped!!! 




















*


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Lol my b day is next Wednesday I am in the 40's now lol


happy early birthday to you too then.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

*raises hand* Oooooo Ooooooo I know who did that!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I Love these so awesome














My reaper did the home work, just blew my mind away when we opened the package
so happy. more than i expected. reveal you self sweet reaper so that i may thank you !!  everything is so awesome i can not pick a favorite.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow that looks awesome! Awesome reaping!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 134896
> 
> View attachment 134897
> View attachment 134898
> ...


Ummmmm, it appears that your rum may have gone bad in transit and you should request a few replacements


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

its got a squidy in it so awesome. and the painting is too cool goes with my screen name


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> its got a squidy in it so awesome. and the painting is too cool goes with my screen name


Your reaper has some serious painting talent....so excited about my package now......please oh please oh please come soon! but not too soon, I'm out of town this weekend until Monday.....oh crap, I'll have to tell my neighbor to keep an eye out for it while I'm away.....she's a nosy old lady and probably sees everything anyway!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> *raises hand* Oooooo Ooooooo I know who did that!


OH me too!! From one little clue


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Mystikgarden thank you so much I love my package  and the boys say thank you too for the goodie bags


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great one  great job reaper


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

and here's a teaser photo


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

well USPS says they have delivered my victims package hope she got it


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Mystikgarden thank you so much I love my package  and the boys say thank you too for the goodie bags


Heehee, I was wondering how long it would take to figure it out. I was so worried something was going to leak or bust. 

Ok, so obviously the Blue Moons are for you and they hubby (if he drinks, if not all for you  ) Then you have Harold. Harold became quite a family favorite. He went to the movies with us and hung from the rear view for awhile. He will be missed, but I know he'll have a good home  The painting I did with your screen name as inspiration. Then I thought I would go with your zombie/pirate costume for the Kracken. You can break the seal on those if you want to change the colors. 

My daughter (8) picked all of the stuff out for the boys and decorated the box. She had so much fun.

I hope you all enjoy! Happy Haunting!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Mystikgarden said:


> Heehee, I was wondering how long it would take to figure it out. I was so worried something was going to leak or bust.
> 
> Ok, so obviously the Blue Moons are for you and they hubby (if he drinks, if not all for you  ) Then you have Harold. Harold became quite a family favorite. He went to the movies with us and hung from the rear view for awhile. He will be missed, but I know he'll have a good home  The painting I did with your screen name as inspiration. Then I thought I would go with your zombie/pirate costume for the Kracken. You can break the seal on those if you want to change the colors.
> 
> ...


we all really enjoy the gifts, and honey will get a beer if he is good  (Aka) takes me out 
Harold will be accompanying me tomorrow to work. and the painting has my favorite colors. orange and black thank you again you out did your self


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

ALKONOST said:


> and here's a teaser photo


that looks like a lantern, I hope it's heading my way!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

heres the teaser photo i promised yesterday.








we had to cover some writing on the box from when we moved, so we got artistic with the duct tape. lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Mystikgarden said:


> that looks like a lantern, I hope it's heading my way!!


HHMM.... Maybe..... Maybe not


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Moonwitchkitty, what a great box of treats. 

Here is a quick update and I need everyone's help to make sure this is correct. This is a list of everyone I know of that has received their package(s) so far. If you have received your package and your name is not on the list please let me know.

Brimstonewitch...have you gotten yours? It is designated as delivered. Please let us know.
moonwitchkitty


EDIT...this is currently being updated and corrected from the previous list. A new list will be found farther down. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I haven't gotten my package yet  maybe soon?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Creepy spiders has recived hers also


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll be sending one within the next couple of days. It's been busy here.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> and here's a teaser photo
> View attachment 134907


Me likey a whole lot!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Moonwitchkitty doesn't have to worry about being thirsty any time soon! 

That painting is really cool - love the witch/tree!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay,please ignore that first list, which I deleted. I will go back when I am NOT sick and redo it. Sorry for the confusion.


Later...Here is the new list that is hopefully correct. I was pretty sick when I made the first one, and I have no idea where I got those names. LOL.

I need everyone's help to make sure this is correct. This is a list of everyone I know of that I think has received their package(s) so far. If you have received your package and your name is not on the list please let me know. If your name is on the list and you have not received a package please let me know. Thanks.

JustWhisper
CreepySpiders
Hollows Eva
moonwitchkitty
nhh
SilverLady
Sublime Nightmare


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am loving all the pictures! I get so many ideas from everyone's awesome reaps!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

awesome reap, MWK. Looks like i'm gonna haff to step up my game. My box should be on the truck in the morning.

My victim lives in the state where I used to live for many years. One thing about it, he/she doesn't EVER have to worry about snow ruining THEIR halloween like it did here last year. Bwahahaha....


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

According to UPS, my package was delivered on Tuesday...I hope my victim found his/her gift on their porch...


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

kab said:


> According to UPS, my package was delivered on Tuesday...I hope my victim found his/her gift on their porch...


I checked my porch twice, no package there so I am not your victim. dang it (walking away with head hung low).


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been reaped!!!! I will post photos tonight and reveal by reaper. One, I need a camera, and two, I have promised myself that I will not unwrap my goodies until my victims box is packed and ready!!!!


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

nevermind


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

How exciting...we currently have 20 packages in transit. And many many more going out over the next couple days. Including mine. 


If you have shipped and have not let me know yet, now would be a good time. Thanks.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Me likey a whole lot!


Aww... thanks! Maybe it's on it's way to you.... but, there's a possibility it isn't as well  Heeheehee


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

kab said:


> According to UPS, my package was delivered on Tuesday...I hope my victim found his/her gift on their porch...


Whew! Just heard from my victim and he received his package. YAY!!!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok quick question....sent my package and it says that it attempted to deliver today but on one was home and will try again tomorrow....but what if that person is at work again tomorrow? When will it get delivered? Don't everyone take off work tomorrow to wait for a package


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

looks like my vics package will be getting delivered today or tomorrow.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Ok quick question....sent my package and it says that it attempted to deliver today but on one was home and will try again tomorrow....but what if that person is at work again tomorrow? When will it get delivered? Don't everyone take off work tomorrow to wait for a package


 Well shoot, next time they should knock louder. The pugs didn't even bark!


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

YAY I been reaped!!! Go mine on Tuesday just been a bit busy with work so finally posting pics up, I saw that box and knew just what it was, wouldnt you?





























After a fight with the tape I got my Secret Reaper note followed by some awesome items, awesome spider egg's to go with my large spider prop, a cool strobe light lamp, my favorite movie, 2 candle holders, some great skull lemax figures for my village,and a package of 4 tombstones thanks so much to my Secret Reaper KAB you did and awesome job!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Midnightterror: LOL- I did go a little crazy with the tape.  I'm glad you like your gifts.  YAY!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

kab said:


> Midnightterror: LOL- I did go a little crazy with the tape.  I'm glad you like your gifts.  YAY!!!!


Great job Kab!! I love the black pumpkin lantern especially


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im so anxious for my victim to get off work and get their package. its makin me crazy! fingers crossed that they post pics up, because i worked (not) hard on those handmade goodies for him/her.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great gift these photos really make my day


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i am covered in glitter and gold paint and glue and cotton fuzz. Soooo close to being done.....


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i am covered in glitter and gold paint and glue and cotton fuzz. Soooo close to being done.....


 This sounds awesome! Is it being sent northwest by chance?


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

midnightterror I Love your gift!!!!! Great job KAB!!!!


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

This is killing me! I want to know if I've been reaped, I don't get home until 6  then I have to work until 8 tomorrow eve. The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ALKONOST said:


> This sounds awesome! Is it being sent northwest by chance?


alas, dear fiend, it is going to the warm southwest. you can bet there's no chocolate in it...lol.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> alas, dear fiend, it is going to the warm southwest. you can bet there's no chocolate in it...lol.


Oooooooooo that could be me. Is it me ? Huh huh?


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

My dear sweet victim, you have been so patient. Here is a peek at the contents of your box. It ships out tomorrow.....


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

MissKiki said:


> My dear sweet victim, you have been so patient. Here is a peek at the contents of your box. It ships out tomorrow.....
> View attachment 135084


Holy crap MissKiki, how did you know EXACTLY what to send me?!?!? That is pretty freakin' sweet though....Lucky victim....


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

MissKiki said:


> My dear sweet victim, you have been so patient. Here is a peek at the contents of your box. It ships out tomorrow.....
> View attachment 135084


 Super cool!! I love the shadow it casts. I hope it's comin' my way!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MissKiki said:


> My dear sweet victim, you have been so patient. Here is a peek at the contents of your box. It ships out tomorrow.....
> View attachment 135084


OMG those are amazing !!!!! 
Hope I am your victim


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone - my husband keeps asking if it has to go in the box. I think he liked it too. This box is headed due SOUTH via Bat Express.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

MissKiki said:


> My dear sweet victim, you have been so patient. Here is a peek at the contents of your box. It ships out tomorrow.....
> View attachment 135084


um...WOW!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> Oooooooooo that could be me. Is it me ? Huh huh?


WELLLLLL....it IS going to Texas.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> WELLLLLL....it IS going to Texas.


and THAT is why I'm no good at buying xmas presents early....i can't keep a secret!!! Bwhahahahahahaha!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

MissKiki said:


> Thanks everyone - my husband keeps asking if it has to go in the box. I think he liked it too. This box is headed due SOUTH via Bat Express.


Well dang it....south excludes Pennsylvania....lucky southern Reb


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Phooey! Nashvillle isn't due south of you! 
That is awesome stuff!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

**SIGH** I'm starting to wish I still had my victim's box here! I was so excited to get it sent off that I wasn't concentrating on receiving one. Now it's just me with no box at all and waiting to hear my doorbell ring. I don't know how many times I've gone and looked anyway regardless of not hearing a doorbell  The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I had a fedex notice on the door when I got home. I've been doing some early Christmas shopping so I don't if I've been reaped or not :/ I guess I'll find out tomorrow...


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Mystikgarden said:


> I had a fedex notice on the door when I got home. I've been doing some early Christmas shopping so I don't if I've been reaped or not :/ I guess I'll find out tomorrow...


Oh no!!! Are they closed already there?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm developing a twitch in my right eye


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

They are closed. Leaving the note on the door tomorrow saying to leave the package. My hubby is going to check on his lunch to see if it arrived ok. I sure hope it's a reaper box!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Kab, what a great job of reaping. And Midnight...you got so many cool gifts. 

Kiki, I am not sure what those are but I just LOVE them.

I went to ship a package to someone for a special occasion today. I won't say who, or what the occasion was but the package had "holiday" pictures ALL over it. I did not go to my usual shipping facility as it was closed already, so I visited a different one. As soon as I walked in the door and looked at the clerk I knew my package would not be appreciated (reading people is my gift). Sure enough, as I handed her my box she made a face like I had just handed her a plate of turnips covered in fried lizards. I laughed and just let it slide. I guess not everyone appreciates our talents. LOL.

Well, I discovered something funny today (to me). while drawing names for the secret reaper I tried really hard to make sure no two people had each others names. For example: susie Q reaps Stickybottom and Stickybottom also reaps Susie Q. Alas, I discovered today that apparently I missed and did allow such a mismatch to occur. I don't guess it really matters in the grand scheme of things. In fact, it is kind of funny. So we will see who they are soon enough.


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

should be sending my package out tomorrow... would have sent it sooner but the wife had an argument with a horse that has left her pretty black and blue so Ive had to play nurse (which for the record is in no way as cool as playing mad scientist)


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Now that my gift is winging its way toward my poor, unfortunate, victim, let me give a slight teaser of what lies in store. Whahahah......









Happy Haunting


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Now that my gift is winging its way toward my poor, unfortunate, victim, let me give a slight teaser of what lies in store. Whahahah......
> 
> View attachment 135119
> 
> ...


Very cool love it


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmmmm......I just need to figure out a way to intercept that package....since i DO know who it is suppose to be going to. And they will never know it is missing. I will confiscate the original package and replace it with a box of fuzzy pink kittens and smurfs. Muahahahaha.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Well, I discovered something funny today (to me). while drawing names for the secret reaper I tried really hard to make sure no two people had each others names. For example: susie Q reaps Stickybottom and Stickybottom also reaps Susie Q. Alas, I discovered today that apparently I missed and did allow such a mismatch to occur. I don't guess it really matters in the grand scheme of things. In fact, it is kind of funny. So we will see who they are soon enough.


I think it will awesome! lol.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> Hmmmm......I just need to figure out a way to intercept that package....since i DO know who it is suppose to be going to. And they will never know it is missing. I will confiscate the original package and replace it with a box of fuzzy pink kittens and smurfs. Muahahahaha.


That may be the most frightening gift of all!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Hmmmm......I just need to figure out a way to intercept that package....since i DO know who it is suppose to be going to. And they will never know it is missing. I will confiscate the original package and replace it with a box of fuzzy pink kittens and smurfs. Muahahahaha.


i WILL know it's missing and i have already cleared a space on my dining room table for it. Mitts off, sistah.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Hmmmm......I just need to figure out a way to intercept that package....since i DO know who it is suppose to be going to. And they will never know it is missing. I will confiscate the original package and replace it with a box of fuzzy pink kittens and smurfs. Muahahahaha.


JW if that package is for me you better stay away from it. It's mine all mine. Muhahahahaha
Btw I have my quota on pink kittens and smurfs.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

No smurfs here, please!

And here's a tease - I know for a fact that someone who has posted on the last 5 pages should get their package tomorrow!
(and that means That Which Scared the Cat will have a new home!)


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been awesomely reaped by bkszabo!!!!!!

The box has I opened it!!!









Even the packaging was a gift. This was fantastic as all my friends call me the bag lady. I love little bags to carry things in!!









These was a beautiful fall arrangment that's now hanging on my front door, PVC candles that I love, a wonderful tree witch that she included for my campground haunt but it's going to work with me to hang on my door. I got an witch hat ice cube tray, kitchen towels, an oven mitt, treat bags, flowers for the cemetary, an awesome beer mug sign that has been transformed into witchy brew and a wonderful lighted cauldron full of green froth.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Here are closeups of the mug and cauldron. THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Ooooohhhhhh that is sooo cool. I love the way the cauldron lights up. Those are some great gifts.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Some more awesome gifts fellow reapers! Love coming home to see all the pictures.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I shipped on the 9th. My victim's box left the shipping hub in Des Moines, Iowa today. From there is could go anywhere. It should arrive on Monday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see what victim gets goodies today


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

ajbanz said:


> Here are closeups of the mug and cauldron. THANK YOU!!!!!!


You're very welcome! I'm glad you liked everything, I like everyone else was worried about that. I tried to reply to your pm but my phone is being retarded.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Great gifts!!! I love seeing all the pictures!!!

To my Reaper- I will be gone on vacation all next week, so if I don't post anything right away, you now know why. No worries though, I have a neighbor who will be on the look out for your box.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear victim your package just arrived in your city, but will not be delivered til Monday.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

According to the FedEx site my victim should get theirs today! Watch out fols who are west and south of me


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been home all week... sick and in bed. I wouldn't mind a package in the mail....  I'm bored out of my mind! AND, I'm west.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Amazing reaps all. Really great job. Now I'm really anxious that my Vic won't like their gift. Such talent you all have. 

All of you shipping west...that's the long way to my house silly reaper. It would be much faster to send it directly here than to circle the globe.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I swear the UPS guy knows I am anticipating a package and is just #$%^ing with me. I live on a street with a cul de sac on either end [sort of a dog bone] and can see the entrance to the neighborhood from workstation. He knows I can hear his truck because I often meet him at the door or on the porch when I'm getting a delivery. He has been on the street everyday this week and has stopped at my neighbors' houses next door on both sides, across the street, a few doors down and once he drove down to the end of the street, turned around, and left without stopping at any house. I hate him right now. Aaaaaaaand there's his truck again.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

my vics package is out for delivery!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady already send you PM about getting her gift. Did you get the PM?



JustWhisper said:


> Moonwitchkitty, what a great box of treats.
> 
> Here is a quick update and I need everyone's help to make sure this is correct. This is a list of everyone I know of that has received their package(s) so far. If you have received your package and your name is not on the list please let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I check for Silver Lady, Her victim shhhhooould be getting its gift on Monday.. We cant wait!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I was REAPED!!! The box was full of wonderful gifts!... My reaper knew what she was doin'  Here's a pic of all of the contents






Here's one with Inspectoress Boo-Nan






An awesome book about haunted stories and a Yankee candle in Witch's Brew scent (my absolute favorite Halloween scent)






Starbuck's Pumpkin Pie Spice mix and very cute cups!






A vintage tin Halloween sign. I instantly fell in love with it... it's so perfect!






and a very festive notepad... love it!






Thank you sooo much to my Secret Reaper! I don't know who you are yet... but, I hope to soon  Sorry everyone for the quality of pics... they're from my cell phone and it's not exactly a Nikon.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

HHMM... the placement of the descriptions for each picture came out a little odd... hope you all can understand it.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Excellent reap!

I can't wait to get home to see if my package came and if its a reaper gift!'


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I wonder if my reaper is Lady Sherry... my package does say from Texas


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

ALKONOST said:


> I wonder if my reaper is Lady Sherry... my package does say from Texas


Sorry it is not from me. Promise.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> HHMM... the placement of the descriptions for each picture came out a little odd... hope you all can understand it.


Great goodies you got there


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Sorry it is not from me. Promise.


Ok.. the search continues....


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

So, I sat on the porch til the UPS truck drove by...twice, and the mailman came. He handed me a letter from my mom and drove away. No reaping for me today... the kids asked to go to the park across the street so we went for a while. I came home and dun dun dunnnnnnn 

I WAS REAPED!!!!

I guess the mailman missed the package and brought it back. I just got done opening everything and taking pictures. I will do my best to upload them quickly. I have to say, my mind. Is blown. Totally blown! 

AMYML thank you so very much. You really and truly pegged me with every item (and there were SO many) the kids are extatic that they were included and can't wait to break into the candy and crafts. I can't stress enough what a wonderful job you did on everything. I will babble on more about each item and how perfect they are as soon as I post up the pictures. 

And the ravensblight card was wonderful. I have seen the site but it looks like they have new things since my last visit. Thank you for reminding me it was there.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

my vics package has been delivered... now i wait.... and wait and wait. *sigh*

hurry up victim and post the photos!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> my vics package has been delivered... now i wait.... and wait and wait. *sigh*
> 
> hurry up victim and post the photos!


I am in the same spot as you! The waiting is the hard part!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

my victim rarely posts and they were online since the delivery stamp at 10:37am...... but ill give it a couple days and if nothing is posted... well... ill just give it time.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Wait for it.............. I have been reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jumping up and down and giggling all the way thru the box. I can not post pics til Monday when I get back to work but man this is a great start to the weekend........ Windborn you rock and have made my weekend. Can't wait to start putting up in my house. Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!! Got to go back to the box hubby is eyeing the goodies.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Yay!! I wasn't sure if that was stuff you could use or not. That Which Scared the Cat was the fun part - my cats was terrified of that thing


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been reaped!! 

My hubby texted me earlier and I've been with clients. I can't wait to see my beloved package. I won't leave here until 8 :/


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i feel so bad because i feel so BAD today and couldn't get my box mailed off. I promise it will be worth the wait, dear victim....I will see if i can put it on a truck tomorrow but monday morningfor sure. (no reason to get in a hurry, huh? sheesh...)


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

My sweet, your package was shipped today and FedEx tracking says it will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Love the goodies you got ALKONOST!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

my victim hasn't posted that she received her gift it was delivered the 9th


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

wasnt me, as soon as im reaped ill be on here sharing with everyone. i think its rude to participate only until you get something and not even bother thanking or posting photos. am i alone in this sentiment?

i understand people get busy with life and everything but it takes 2 seconds to jump on and say "yea i was reaped today by so and so, i love my items, will post photos when i get a chance" or something along those lines.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh my ghoul!!

I have been majorly reaped! 

Thank you so much. I never would have expected such great gifts. Reaper you are the best ever!! I even left work early to get my package sshhhh.

I was so excited, I really tried my best at taking pictures so anyways here's what we received...

So when I got home the box was sitting straight up and had awesome drawings all over.









As soon as I opened the box there was a scroll waiting for us on top, of course my daughter grabbed it and starting reading.









The letter was very well written and very thoughtful! 

Well from there we both got so excited and started tearing into each individually wrapped gift. We forgot to take pictures 

















I hope I don't forget anything but here's what I got, a potion bottle of spider sacs, a black metal jol candle holder, ( which I have some of these and have been wanting more ) a pumpkin scented candle, a very large jol picture frame, a halloween reusable bag, a bat,a potion bottle of jellyfish tentacles, a super awesome laser etching with a skeleton foot base, and last but definitely not least a pvc pipe candle trio which I love love love!! I love all of my gifts!

























My daughter also received a nice package it contained all of her favorite things! A stuffed scarecrow that she has loving named (and has not let go of) Max! She also got a coloring book, some Halloween ornaments you can color, a hair tie, some Halloween socks, and stickers!!









Our fuzzy buddy Smokie also received some treats and a super cute bandanna. He could not wait long enough to hand over the jerky!









Thank you so much reaper! I am truly a happy victim!
You put so much time, effort, and thoughtfulness for each and every gift I can't express how grateful we all are 









Also I think my reaper is CrazyADD-DAD. Thank you so so so much!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

looks like a good haul Mystikgarden, your minion looks happy


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

It sure was a good haul, aren't those pics the best. She was so happy to be included. The ones of your boys made it all worth it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Those are great


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Yep it was me....I'm glad you guys enjoyed opening your package! Tell you future haunter to take care of Max and have him keep and eye on Cutie and her friend! Happy Halloween!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mystikgarden said:


> It sure was a good haul.


Love those candles and it's always good to see the kids (and furry kids too) included. I know I stalked around and found out my vic had pets and children so I had to include some things for them in my their package too. As I said I love seeing all the neat stuff people are gifting. Can't wait to see even more!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Mystikgarden said:


> Oh my ghoul!!
> 
> I have been majorly reaped!
> 
> ...


Wow! Awesome haul!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Love the goodies you got ALKONOST!


I know... they're so cool!!! I just haven't figured out my Secret Reaper yet. I would so love to know so I can thank her.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

so many great reaps!! I cant keep up with the boxes, but i love looking at all the pictures!  Im hoping my Vic gets theirs soon as well!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I saw that my vic's package was delivered yesterday! It went to someone I don't see on here often, so hopefully they got it and have swooned with enjoyment!?!?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

uh oh, just got wind my victim didnt get their package.... just effing great. it was delivered yesterday. i put a lot of effort into putting that package together and now one of her neighbors has apparently made off with it and i get to fight the freakin postal insurance. wooooooooooooonderful.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh, those are some amazing reapings.

Thanks to all of you who have sent me tracking numbers or let me know you have gotten reaped. I did not get time to answer each of you, but i truly appreciate the updates. We still have about 35 unmailed packages which I assume will go out Monday. Don't forget Monday is the deadline for shipping.

Mariposa, I am so sorry your packaged got nicked. Did it go to the wrong house or did their neighbor just take it off their porch? I hope the shipping company gets this sorted out. Keep me posted on how it is going and if we need to we will make sure they get a package.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Oh my gosh, those are some amazing reapings.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have sent me tracking numbers or let me know you have gotten reaped. I did not get time to answer each of you, but i truly appreciate the updates. We still have about 35 unmailed packages which I assume will go out Monday. Don't forget Monday is the deadline for shipping.


mine is going out monday...whether i am alive or not.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

JW i just pm'd you, did it go through?

edit: why yes, yes it did. lol


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Mariposa, I am so sorry your packaged got nicked. Did it go to the wrong house or did their neighbor just take it off their porch? I hope the shipping company gets this sorted out. Keep me posted on how it is going and if we need to we will make sure they get a package.


no idea but when you hear back from her let me know, i know she only comes online a couple times a day at most and isnt online for very long when she does log on. im going out of town monday so if need be i can get some of the stuff i need to redo the package how it was. hopefully we know something solid by then.... this blows though.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

turns out i cant even file a missing package claim till after 21 days..... ill go to my post office monday morning before i head out and see what they can do. uuugh.


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

Mystikgarden said:


> My victim is going to be happy to know that their package will be going out this week!
> 
> I have included Harold. I hope he has a long happy life in his new home
> 
> View attachment 134210


Harold looks pretty sweet, that is one lucky victim!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> turns out i cant even file a missing package claim till after 21 days..... ill go to my post office monday morning before i head out and see what they can do. uuugh.


Sorry Mariposa that the package has gone missing. I am glad mine made it to my victim. I was debating on making mine a "signiture required" but was worried that would be a big pain in the butt to deal with for them. I hope everything works out.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I got pictures up of the wonderful gifts ms amyml has bestowed upon me. I'm still giggling morbidly with excitement. I can not thank you enough for the time and effort you put into my gifts amyml. Thank you thank you thank you. You are truly a thoughtful and very talented reaper. I can't believe you have never made miniatures before. You did a wonderful job with everything. 

I can not figure out how to post pictures to this thread from my album but I did manage to get them there. Please everyone take time to stop by my page and see them. The wonderful work she did should not go ungawked at and fawned over just because I am technologically challenged.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Druidess--nice stuff! amyml did a super good job with the miniatures. What was the fragile thing in the coffin box?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

AsH-1031 said:


> Sorry Mariposa that the package has gone missing. I am glad mine made it to my victim. I was debating on making mine a "signiture required" but was worried that would be a big pain in the butt to deal with for them. I hope everything works out.


she got her package, a neighbor was holding on to it, she got it almost right after she posted she hasnt received it yet... i was freaking out last night lol


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> she got her package, a neighbor was holding on to it, she got it almost right after she posted she hasnt received it yet... i was freaking out last night lol


I'm glad it didn't get stolen and really glad that you know she got it.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Yay! That's wonderful news, Mariposa!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yea, i am definitely relieved to find out it wasnt stolen. now i just have to wait patiently for pictures. hope she posts some because i didnt take any before i packed it all up and the stuff i made turned out pretty darn nice, considering im a noob at crafting.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Druidess said:


> I got pictures up of the wonderful gifts ms amyml has bestowed upon me.


Nice haul Druidess! 

Did you make the card amyml? Either way, that's stinkin' neat. 









and... too cute!


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

So my reaper has sent me four letters with a puzzle game in each one that will eventually lead me to their name. Well so far, I only have one completed! They are harder than I thought they were going to be. Even after googling some of the "hints" I still can't get it. This may take a while...


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

That little house card is cute.

I shipped my package yesterday. My victim should find a sinister surprise around Wednesday.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my package was shipped last Tuesday, so it should be there early in the week!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Druidess, I'm so glad you liked everything! Making miniatures is new for me. We usually tend to build things supersized, haha!

Ondeko, the coffin is where all the clay miniatures were packed. I was so afraid that something would break! I just wanted to make sure someone didin't pick the coffin up and shake it (a la Christmas present).

Red Hallows, the card came from http://ravensblight.com/papertoys.html. Awesome website with a lot of fun Halloween crafts and resources.


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

After a WEEK HIATUS because my computer crapped out and my phone doesn't upload pics, HERE'S MY REAPER GIFT!

This is the box I came home to!








A BRAND NEW USED MR. COFFEE!!! 







(My Keurig was a bit jealous)

Opening the box, this is what greeted me!








So I did as instructed ...








WOWZERS! What an absolute WONDERFUL SURPRISE!!!








All for my 1930s Halloween Party!!! An awesome monocle, magnifying glasses - one of which was confiscated seconds after opening, I'm sure there is a poor ant out there wishing I didn't partake in SRII lol!), a cigarette holder, face cigarettes, pipe, a spider in a web, just everything I could imagine!

Except for this Detective Bood my Reaper, AsH-1031 made ENTIRELY ON HER OWN! I was completely blown away by this. It is going to be AWESOME on my clue table!!!














My RIDICULOUSLY AWESOME REAPER also included gift baggies for my 2 kiddies filled with finger puppets, glow sticks, spider rings and temporary tattos and my furry kiddies, too. I'm not kidding when I tell you how very touched I was.

Here is the doggie bag;








And here is what's left of the kitty bag AFTER Jigsaw got a hold of it;















Note to self; NEVER leave catnip on the counter over night. Ever. 

Thank you so very much AsH-1031!!! You totally made my day AND my party!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

DebBDeb said:


> After a WEEK HIATUS because my computer crapped out and my phone doesn't upload pics, HERE'S MY REAPER GIFT!
> 
> This is the box I came home to!
> View attachment 135812
> ...


Excellent score! She was very thoughtful in how she put your box together. A 30's themed halloween party sounds so fun... And yes... NEVER, EVER, EVER leave catnip out over night unless you enjoy having to redecorate your house first thing in the morning


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

my cat doesnt even like catnip. he sucks.


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> my cat doesnt even like catnip. he sucks.


Lol! My one cat, Jigsaw, is like a crazed lunatic crack-head with it! Her eyes turn red and glow and she just bolts over, under, around EVERYTHING including people!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ive tried getting my poody to go spastic from catnip but he just isnt interested. he doesnt like laser pointers either. come to think of it, he doesnt like much aside from a comfy bed and a full belly, and occasionally a warm spot in front of a window


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

deb, coool stuff...i really like the book. it's easy to just buy stuff...putting in your time and soul is very dear.


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been really busy so haven't been on here much lately but I had to make a point to get on here tonight and scroll through to see all the goodies!! I've said it before and I'll say it again, we have some REALLY talented and generous people on here, I love it!!! I am already looking forward to participating next year! =)


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

wish my victim would post pictures, im dying to know if she liked the stuff i sent. while i had fun stalking and creating a SR package for someone who doesnt post much, i hope next years SR i get a regular so i dont have to wait as long.. im the worlds most impatient person.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

*tosses her name into the hat for the butterfly's victim list* 'Do me!! Do ME!!' (which oddly enough is my last name...pronounced 'doo mee' ...bwahahahaha).


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

amyml said:


> Red Hallows, the card came from http://ravensblight.com/papertoys.html. Awesome website with a lot of fun Halloween crafts and resources.


That is the coolest web site.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm finally going to ship my stuff to my victim today. It didn't have as much stuff as I wanted to do, but I hope you like the stuff I did throw in, whoever you are. JustWhisper, I'll PM you the tracking # once I get it from the post. 

I'm sorry I came down to the wire here, other priorities kind of got in the way.


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

My victim's package was delivered on Saturday Morning, left at the front door. I haven't heard if they found the package or not. I hope they use the front door.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

The last bit of duct tape has been placed. Your package is ready to go out today, dear victim. I have to confess I am terribly disappointed in myself as the paper mâché project I was working on for you was a bust...actually it was a bust bust (a head) but it kind of fell through last minute due to my lack of experience. Luckily I had a backup plan already and your box is full and packed up with goodies I hope you will enjoy. I truly would have loved to have given you a home made gift, but I hope the thought and effort put into choosing each item in your box will bring you the same intended joy. 

Rambling over. Thank you for listening.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

what is REALLY cool is that this is giving lots of us incentive to try new things...crafting things we never have before. THAT is a bonus.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> what is REALLY cool is that this is giving lots of us incentive to try new things...crafting things we never have before. THAT is a bonus.


I agree. While my paper mâché craft didn't turn out, with some time it will be salvageable and I learned so much and had a great time with it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to seeing pics this week of peoples packages, 
Hopeing i get one and you so know i will post pics right away


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> wish my victim would post pictures, im dying to know if she liked the stuff i sent. while i had fun stalking and creating a SR package for someone who doesnt post much, i hope next years SR i get a regular so i dont have to wait as long.. im the worlds most impatient person.


I know what your saying my victum never posted pics to share with everyone  i forgot to take pics


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Someone is getting reaped today. Dear victim your package is out of delivery.. Be watching for the Big Brown Truck.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My victim has indeed been reaped, but apparently my enclosed note revealing my identity was not as blatantly obvious as I thought it was. Hopefully, he/she will read it again and figure it out.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

And another victim should be watching for Brown today....


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Shipped mine off today. Victim, whoever you are, be looking for a package in a few days. 

As for me, I can't wait to see who's my reaper. This is so exciting, my first time!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

My victims package has been sent out today.

So has my Brother's. I've had to so much fun doing this that I'm gonna start a tradition with him. He loves Halloween too and I know he's gonna love the idea and follow suit. 

Halloween gifts are so much easier than Christmas, lol.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

My apologies for the posting delay =) 
picture this...I was having a bad day at work. I was tired & irritated 
when what to my wondering eyes should appear? 
But a Grim covered box
filled with potions, goodies & fear.

Saki.Girl made this spooky potions cabinet out of music box. This is so something I will treasure and use all year round. As if that wasn't enough, the box was FILLED with goodies... A hand painted mini coffin and voodoo dolls,
Spiders (Creepy, for me!), tombstone candies, silhouettes. I took so many pictures and my phone dumped them I don't even KNOW where. 





























Saki.Girl~ You went waaaaay beyond. Thank you for your thoughtfulness and spooky creativity. <3~Creepy


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> My victim has indeed been reaped, but apparently my enclosed note revealing my identity was not as blatantly obvious as I thought it was. Hopefully, he/she will read it again and figure it out.


Is it me who can't figure it out?? My reaper is from Texas but, I still can't figure out who it is. There wasn't a not but, a card that I've read a million times to try and find a clue. ... I'll go read it again


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

ALKONOST said:


> Is it me who can't figure it out?? My reaper is from Texas but, I still can't figure out who it is. There wasn't a not but, a card that I've read a million times to try and find a clue. ... I'll go read it again


LOL, no, sorry! I'm guessing though, that my victim is not familiar with my alter ego and her connection with the spirit world. Or her final resting place.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

This box is being sent out today!! Im keeping the cat (he just had to check and make sure everything was in there)
Hope my victim likes it


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> LOL, no, sorry! I'm guessing though, that my victim is not familiar with my alter ego and her connection with the spirit world. Or her final resting place.


DANGIT! I was embarrassed but, excited to finally find out who my reaper is. I guess the search continues


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I have pictures. Hauntedmom was very generous. I posted I received it but haven't had a chance to post the pictures.
It's a huge haul, a timer, a flag, a doormat, stickers, bandaids, lots of stuff for my little one, lace doily, towel, coffee, and... and... 









Lots of stuff!!
























And this...








With this inside. I love these haunted mansion ghosts!!








Then 2 days later, this little fella arrived!  Love him!








Thank you again for everything!!! Love it all!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

oh, all you teasers!! 

nice reapings.

my vic's box went out today on the white and green/purple truck...should be in Texas by Thursday. hope it's not late...the 'gifts' only have enough food for 3 days.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

dear victim...let's see if you can figure out who you are before you get your package. .here is your first clue.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nhh great box of goodies you got i love the nightmear before christmas tin


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> My apologies for the posting delay =)
> picture this...I was having a bad day at work. I was tired & irritated
> when what to my wondering eyes should appear?
> But a Grim covered box
> ...


yaaa i am so glad you posted pics  funny i was trining to remmber all i got and hope it was enough  
the fact that you loved the music box made it all worth wild i am glad it is something you will use all year long


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!!!!! I have been reaped!!! I am late for work because I stayed to open the box. But it is sooo worth it. 
I know your real name but I didnt see your screen name on anything. I will look harder when I get home. and post pics. I got stuff, my husbang got stuff. even my son and dogs got stuff!! You went way beyond what I thought I might get. THANK YOU!!!! I will post pics when i get home from work. just had to jump on and say thank you


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

All these pics are getting me excited! I hope my victim likes his/her haul. I wanted to make it better than it is, but things popped up, but I tried to throw in a little of everything.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

My Victim should be getting theirs tomorrow....hint: chef's hat

I also hope my victim likes everything, still haven't gotten reaped yet but I'm patient!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I got reaped! I ran an errand right after lunch and when I came home I saw a box on the porch. At first I wasn't sure if it was something my wife ordered or not because the box wasn't decorated, but i knew immediately once i saw the address label with my screen name. I need to find the camera before i open it so i can get photos to post.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

My victim's package is out for delivery TODAY!!!! Watch your doorsteps people! Lolzzzz... Now I'm nervous, hope it's good enough!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

they are ALL good enough...just the sending a package and the suspense on both ends is enough. Isn't it fun???


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I haven't figured out who my Secret reaper is yet, but whoever you are Thank you!! I got some very cool stuff. What is even more amazing is that I didn't have any of this stuff --with so much here you'd think that I might already have one thing, but I didn't. I'm already thinking of ways to use everything. OK, here are the first 5 photos:
The box







the card














passing customs inspection







the haul


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow!! So many cool packages!! I love them all but, especially those that receive presents for their children and pets. Very heart warming


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ondeko said:


> I haven't figured out who my Secret reaper is yet, but whoever you are Thank you!! I got some very cool stuff. What is even more amazing is that I didn't have any of this stuff --with so much here you'd think that I might already have one thing, but I didn't. I'm already thinking of ways to use everything. OK, here are the first 5 photos:
> The box
> View attachment 136035
> 
> ...


HHMM.... which one in the magnet?


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey, Secret Reaper! You are completely a.w.e.s.o.m.e.
thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou
I got a giant vampire skull, a skull, 2 small skeletons, 2 crows, 2 little voodoo doll guys, 2 tombstones, a small carvable pumpkin, Pumpkin Masters LED lights, a strobe for a JoL, a hand, a foot, a withc parking sign, a little cauldron, a string of orange LEDs, a bag of GitD rats, "dead end" caution tape, 2 bags of moss, a door knocker [the only one from dollar store that I didn't have], a spider [which has to be put away before the wife comes home], and a Pennsylvania souvenir magnet as a hint to my SR's identity. THANK YOU! OK, now it's time for some close ups and then I'm going to start trying to figure out who sent this to me.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

And creepy cloth! I forgot to list the creepy cloth.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great stuff there ondeko that skull with fangs is wicked


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Victim... you're package is sloooowly making it's way east. Clearly it's in no hurry


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

ondeko said:


> And creepy cloth! I forgot to list the creepy cloth.


Pretty sweet stuff there ondeko!!! Love the kitty checking out the stuff!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

ALKONOST said:


> HHMM.... which one in the magnet?


The magnet is the little package at the toe of the severed foot. It's a Pennsylvania magnet.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> great stuff there ondeko that skull with fangs is wicked


I know, right? I'm trying to get the cat to do a circus trick and stick his head in the skull's mouth, but he isn't going for it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been REAPED !!!!!!
Thank you so very very very much Byondbzr, 
You did a Kick *** great job I love it all 
Time to share 

look what arrives 









love how you did the box 









then i open 









the card was so cool 


















Now the amazing goodies she sent 









then we have a wreath skulls and these super cool bottles 
one says dead mans ashes
the other says graveyard dirt these are so cool what a cute idea for the bottles and will be sitting on my pirate shelf all year long 









then there was tumb stones, skull ice tray and skull straws sweet


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

skulls and candles 
















some skull gnarled and withes hat gnarled 









and here it is all together 









thank you again for everything I love it all 
You Rock !!!!!

Most all will be out with my collection all year long


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!! OH REAPER YOU ARE AMAZING . The details they put in my package wow wow wow. First thing my oldest said was... How do they know I dont like Halloween? And pouted and walked away because it wasnt for her. LOL (teenagers). My youngest has carried her little coffin with her wherever she goes. The little jewelry box actually goes great in my bedroom, my bedroom is oranges and golds and red. I know it might be meant for something else but Ihave to have it in there year round love it. The pumpkin faces LOL. My little girl got such a kick out of them. Then the book oh wow creepy.,. The bowls are kitchenware are awesome.. I have so much to talk about and take pics. SECRET REAPER I ♥ u


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Those are all such great packages. I love the special touches the reapers have added. What a great bunch of people on this thread.

I hate to be a downer....but I am seeing lots of people saying they have been reaped and I was never told their reaper had shipped. Please keep me in the loop because I have no way of knowing if someone is missing a package if I don't know it was or was not shipped. If you have not sent me a tracking number or a notice that you will be late shipping I will assume you forgot to ship. And then I will send Bethene's flying monkeys after you with a truck load of glitter and have it dumped on your front lawn. Also, please let me know by PM when you receive your gift. I try to go through all the messages on the thread but sometimes I miss one. Again...if you don't tell me you got a package I will assume you were missed. 

PLEASE also post online when you get reaped so your reaper will know their package arrived safely. Even if you can't post pics yet...at least say you got it. Thanks.

I appreciate all the PMs I got today with updates.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

So, my search for the identity of my reaper has eliminated just about all but about 9 possible candidates [do you know how many posts/profiles i have looked at this afternoon? good thing I'm selfemployed]. Only 4 are known to live in PA--the other 5 don't list a location --and I'm pretty sure that one of the 4 PA people [DebBDeb] isn't my reaper since there is not evidence of a hot glue injury in the box. Thinking about it, the hint wouldn't be useful if it came from somebody with no location listed so I think it's down to one of the following 3 people:
13Ghosts
Cornstalkers
Darkpumpkin
I'm going to go ponder some more while I try to get the cat to stick his head in the giant vampire skull's mouth.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

WOOOHOOOO Sakigirl, so glad you like it all! And that nothing broke on the way, lol!! I had so much fun reaping you!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

packing a glitter bomb as we speak everything with in a 1 mile radius will be covered in slime green glitter.. muahahahahaaaaa


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well my victims package was to be delivered on Thursday, however just checked and looks like it was delivered today. I sure hope they received there package because i am worried. The address she provided was not a home address but rather a College address.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Whoa Saki!! Looks like you got a serious haul!! Nice packages everyone!! There are some serious awesomely talented people on here! 

Update: received another teaser card from my reaper today telling me to be patient....but.....but....but....I want my package now *stomps feet*


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I shipped today. Soon victim, ye shall be put out of your misery!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Again, I thank everyone for the updates I have received today. This is a lot to keep up with and I want to make sure each of you gets a package. So I appreciate your support. You have all been great. And this has been fun. I have gotten so many PMs thanking me, and I don't want anyone to think it goes unnoticed. I have so many PMs to manage though I don't get to answer every one of them. But do know I appreciate them.

I also want to thank each of you, again, for the adorable gifts you have bestowed upon me. You know who you are, and i don't want to name anyone. What a generous group of people on here.

Another reminder...I am available if anyone needs to send an anonymous message to their victim, or reaper, for any reason. There are still quite a few people who have not received their gift, or have no idea who their reaper was. So just let me know if you need anything. Like a hint. LOL. Of course you will only get the hint from your reaper through me. I would never reveal without their permission. Muahahaha


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see what my victim thinks of their gift! Delivery is scheduled for tomorrow!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> WOOOHOOOO Sakigirl, so glad you like it all! And that nothing broke on the way, lol!! I had so much fun reaping you!


Awesome job Byondbzr! I have to know... did you make those little frames with the eyeballs? Those were so cute!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

13ghosts said:


> Can't wait to see what my victim thinks of their gift! Delivery is scheduled for tomorrow!!!


OK, I guess 13ghosts isn't my reaper. LOL


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I know what your saying my victum never posted pics to share with everyone  i forgot to take pics


its really a bummer, kind of makes me bitter about the whole thing, after having put so much thought and effort into stalking and creating a reaper package and then gathering the supplies to make the stuff, there is literally NO WHERE near me that is handy to get crafting stuff or anything halloween. i had to drive 2 freakin hours to buy any of it or order it online and to not even get a thank you back... i dunno, just irks me.... its not as easy as jumping in the car, driving 5 minutes and having it all ready to go out the next day. made extra special trips just to get all the stuff i needed so i could have it done in time.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Still waiting for my box.  I feel like a kid that has to sit and wait infront of the xmas tree while mom and dad get their coffee ready. All of these gifts have been amazing.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> its really a bummer, kind of makes me bitter about the whole thing, after having put so much thought and effort into stalking and creating a reaper package and then gathering the supplies to make the stuff, there is literally NO WHERE near me that is handy to get crafting stuff or anything halloween. i had to drive 2 freakin hours to buy any of it or order it online and to not even get a thank you back... i dunno, just irks me.... its not as easy as jumping in the car, driving 5 minutes and having it all ready to go out the next day. made extra special trips just to get all the stuff i needed so i could have it done in time.


mari, maybe this person has something huge going on and we just don't know it. within the space of less than a week last week, i found out my uncle had had cancer and chemo and was in the hospital for pneumonia and on a ventilator and not expected to live and he passed away on Saturday. Six days. There are so many things.

I am sure your victim appreciates your hard work. Maybe their computer crashed...EGADS!! I am sure they will be back as soon as they can to thank you. Meantime, i think WE appreciate your work and generosity.


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't normally have my front door open, but I don't want to miss my delivery. This is worse than waiting for Sandy Clause!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

MissKiki said:


> I don't normally have my front door open, but I don't want to miss my delivery. This is worse than waiting for Sandy Clause!


i must admit i sit with one ear on the road these days...lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i must admit i sit with one ear on the road these days...lol


ok, that's a visual, huh?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I still haven't seen anything from my victim, and USPS said it was delivered last Friday! I did some stalking & she hasn't been on the boards since Labor Day! Hope she's OK!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

vwgirl said:


> Still waiting for my box.  I feel like a kid that has to sit and wait infront of the xmas tree while mom and dad get their coffee ready. All of these gifts have been amazing.



LOL, that's exactly how I feel...I'm just glad my victim like their stuff and got it a day earlier than expected.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't gotten a tracking number myself yet, so I'm not sure if my reaper simply forgot to send it in or if he/she wants it to be more of a surprise, IDK.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have five confirmed reapers who will be shipping anywhere from one day to 2 weeks late. So please be patient. Most of them had a really good reason for being late. And I appreciate that they let me know. If your package will be more than a week out I probably already notified you.

I have 11 reapers I have not heard from at all. Not to worry yet. I have had PMs coming in all morning from people who shipped yesterday but hadn't notified me yet. My biggest concern is that seven of them have not been on here since sign up. I have sent reminders to all, and will keep victims notified if there is a problem.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Well if it comes down to it I will gladly save the day and Reap another victim. I have had to much fun the first time around.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> I have five confirmed reapers who will be shipping anywhere from one day to 2 weeks late. So please be patient. Most of them had a really good reason for being late. And I appreciate that they let me know. If your package will be more than a week out I probably already notified you.
> 
> I have 11 reapers I have not heard from at all. Not to worry yet. I have had PMs coming in all morning from people who shipped yesterday but hadn't notified me yet. My biggest concern is that seven of them have not been on here since sign up. I have sent reminders to all, and will keep victims notified if there is a problem.


Alright then, thanks for clearing the air. I was getting a little worried.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

mrhamilton234 said:


> I haven't gotten a tracking number myself yet, so I'm not sure if my reaper simply forgot to send it in or if he/she wants it to be more of a surprise, IDK.


You will not receive a tracking number from your reaper. I will get that in case of shipping problems. I have not heard from your reaper yet, but I do know they made you a gift. So you are not forgotten. Fear not.

A couple of you that are waiting I know for sure your pkg is on it's way. A couple others I have not heard. I know the waiting is hard. But keep in mind the deadline was only yesterday. LOL.

For those of you that have heard nothing from your victim, please remember that not everyone gets the opportunity to come on here everyday like most of us addicts.  And, as mentioned, sometimes life can take a bad turn in a heartbeat. Also, not everyone has a camera. So just be a little patient and don't assume they did not appreciate your gift (I learned this lesson a couple weeks ago on another thread). If your gift was confirmed by the shipping facility as delivered and you have not gotten any confirmation from your victim after a couple days do let me know so I can work on finding out where it is. It is probably not really lost. Don't panic yet. 

Thank you VWgirl for the offer. I hope we don't need it.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, okay, thanks again for clearing things up even further. I really appreciate it.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I think JW deserves sainthood for all her work, I can't even imagine pulling this off...witches hat off to you, sweet lady!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

CornStalkers said:


> I think JW deserves sainthood for all her work, I can't even imagine pulling this off...witches hat off to you, sweet lady!


I second that!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Good news...My victims box has made it to Texas. Bad News........ My victim doesn't live in Texas. Be patient my victim. It is slowly making its way towards you.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I work in a shipping/recieving facility and see the crazyness some packages take to get just one state over. It is frustrating when something gets mis sorted or sent to the wrong hub. It happens all the time and then FedEx (in my case) covers up the mistake on there tracking website, I always screen shot the mistake and make sure we get a discount or refunded rate.


ajbanz said:


> Good news...My victims box has made it to Texas. Bad News........ My victim doesn't live in Texas. Be patient my victim. It is slowly making its way towards you.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am exhausted. Pacing between the PC stalking my pkg. and keeping an eye on my own front door is work. I'm going to go lay down before I have a breakdown!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> mari, maybe this person has something huge going on and we just don't know it. within the space of less than a week last week, i found out my uncle had had cancer and chemo and was in the hospital for pneumonia and on a ventilator and not expected to live and he passed away on Saturday. Six days. There are so many things.
> 
> I am sure your victim appreciates your hard work. Maybe their computer crashed...EGADS!! I am sure they will be back as soon as they can to thank you. Meantime, i think WE appreciate your work and generosity.


all stuff ive considered but when i see her log on every day, even for just a few minutes, as i said in a previous post a few pages back that it takes 2 minutes to come on, say you got the package, thank your reaper and then log back out..  

im still holding out hope she'll come on and thank me eventually. she doesnt really post very often so i was expecting a bit of a wait.. but im seriously a very impatient person and im very very much about manners. i get pisssed when i hold the door open for someone and they dont say thanks or when i say thanks to someone for holding a door for me and they dont acknowledge it. lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> all stuff ive considered but when i see her log on every day, even for just a few minutes, as i said in a previous post a few pages back that it takes 2 minutes to come on, say you got the package, thank your reaper and then log back out..
> 
> im still holding out hope she'll come on and thank me eventually. she doesnt really post very often so i was expecting a bit of a wait.. but im seriously a very impatient person and im very very much about manners. i get pisssed when i hold the door open for someone and they dont say thanks or when i say thanks to someone for holding a door for me and they dont acknowledge it. lol


oh...in that case, i think i would PM and ask if there was a problem. Yes, I agree about manners....i'm a stickler, in fact...there is no excuse for poor etiquette. Social graces are FREE and widely available for the taking.

yep, i'd PM.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

vwgirl said:


> Well if it comes down to it I will gladly save the day and Reap another victim. I have had to much fun the first time around.


I too will take another victim if you need


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i thought about that but wasnt sure if it was within the rules of the reaper program. ill give it another day and if i dont see anything ill probably shoot her one. *sigh*

i hate sounding like a whiner, but its irksome to not know if she liked it.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> i thought about that but wasnt sure if it was within the rules of the reaper program. ill give it another day and if i dont see anything ill probably shoot her one. *sigh*
> 
> i hate sounding like a whiner, but its irksome to not know if she liked it.


I hope it's not me, cuz I haven't gotten anything yet!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Awesome job Byondbzr! I have to know... did you make those little frames with the eyeballs? Those were so cute!!


Aww thanks! Yes I made them. Michaels had the ornate frames in the dollar bin. I already had several packs of googly eyes on hand, lol, so I just went with it! Thought they would accompany the witch frames well. (Also inexpensive frames that I stained red and added printed pics of witches to. )


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

CornStalkers said:


> I hope it's not me, cuz I haven't gotten anything yet!


no, wasnt you. my victim is someone who rarely posts so no one thats been posting in this thread really has to worry if its them lol.

birthday came and went and im still waiting to be reaped... *sigh* 

was so hoping to come home to a reaper box last night, but it can just be a late birthday present. lol


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I guessed my Reaper and the winner is...........Cornstalkers!! Thank you so much for all the cool things.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you for all the offers for rescue reaping. AJ, I got your message but your mailbox is full so I could not reply, but thank you.

Thank you guys for the pat on the back. The one I really respect and am in awe of is Bethene. She did the original secret reaper and had almost 200. I only had about 70.

Mariposa, there was a last minute change in the line up (literally) and your package may be a day or 2 late. I will explain after you get your package but at least you are getting reaped now. Sorry to make you wait, but it should still get to you very soon. I will PM your victim right now.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Just Whisper, I know what you mean about being in awe of Bethene. In doing SR11 the past two years, she has earned by utmost respect. As have you, for taking on the task in 2012. I've cleaned out my mailbox so it is no longer full. Didn't realize I had so many old messages.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got reaped by a "repeat offender" who also lives fairly close to me, hmmm !!! LOL!! I'll be back in a bit to post pictures from the amazing bottomless box o' goodies.


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

I missed out on the fun. Bummer. Til next year


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Thank you for all the offers for rescue reaping. AJ, I got your message but your mailbox is full so I could not reply, but thank you.
> 
> Thank you guys for the pat on the back. The one I really respect and am in awe of is Bethene. She did the original secret reaper and had almost 200. I only had about 70.
> 
> Mariposa, there was a last minute change in the line up (literally) and your package may be a day or 2 late. I will explain after you get your package but at least you are getting reaped now. Sorry to make you wait, but it should still get to you very soon. I will PM your victim right now.


im a rescue eh? aw man, but at least its sorted out now. thanks for taking care of all of the problems. you're a saint.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Alrighty, I'm back! 

I'm taking a wild guess as to just WHO my reaper was - but judging by the "repeat offender" comment and the card signed by my "Sidister Reaper" - it has to be SIDNAMI !!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!

First was this awesome postcard from Greenfield Village...








This guy is already in his new home!








I am sure I have a string of lights that all of these will go on nicely! And the spider is WOW!








More goodies...








This skeleton is great - he's doing jazz hands!!!








A skull garland, moss that will be perfect in a jar or two in my witches kitchen and perfect little stones for my kitchen graveyard!








A trick or treat stone that is already on my porch and I adore these ghost marker lights! 








And here is my dog checking out the box - he was amazed that all the above came out of it, too!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I like that postcard lisa.

It looks like my victim's package should arrive by the end of tomorrow. Its in their state and very near to their city.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Sad face. wondering if my victim has or likes what i sent


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Sad face. wondering if my victim has or likes what i sent


Am I your victim? I've posted various times about wondering who my reaper was... and I've asked a few people so, if I've already asked you.. I'm sorry  I just don't want my reaper to go unappreciated because I loved everything she gave me! I do know that my reaper is a she and that she lives in Texas. But, I don't have any other clues to go off of. The search still continues


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Am I your victim? I've posted various times about wondering who my reaper was... and I've asked a few people so, if I've already asked you.. I'm sorry  I just don't want my reaper to go unappreciated because I loved everything she gave me! I do know that my reaper is a she and that she lives in Texas. But, I don't have any other clues to go off of. The search still continues


nope sorry.. my victim hasn't been on since the first of the month and the package was delivered at the first of the month. patients isn't one of my virtues


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Aww thanks! Yes I made them. Michaels had the ornate frames in the dollar bin. I already had several packs of googly eyes on hand, lol, so I just went with it! Thought they would accompany the witch frames well. (Also inexpensive frames that I stained red and added printed pics of witches to. )


Cool! Thanks for letting me know  I'm hoping to pick some of those materials up this weekend when I go to Michaels to get some funkins. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

so sad I missed this this year!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My package went out yesterday. I didn't have a chance to mail it Saturday because my house was full of screeching little girls for my daughter's 8th birthday party. Waaaaaaay scarier than a haunted house!!!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Came home from a loooong day at work to an AWESOME box on the front porch!














I opened it with the assistance of my kitties (who loved the purple tissue paper lol). Inside was:







Baking goodies! I was actually going to go buy a cupcake holder tonight - now I don't have to! 








An amazing book full of ideas (spouse has already told me no more changes to our party menu... we'll see about that!)
A spooky cup - I was told by the spouse I had enough Halloween cups and couldn't buy any more when I saw these. Yay for getting me one 'cause they are awesome! 








And a plant with EYES!! (kitty not included!)

You did an amazing job! Thank you soooo much.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> im a rescue eh? aw man, but at least its sorted out now. thanks for taking care of all of the problems. you're a saint.


No Mariposa, you are not a rescue. We just had someone who had to drop out and I had to switch around some names.

Windborn, that box is awesome, as are the gifts. Do you know who your reaper is?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Windborn... Your reaper did an awesome job! So many cool things coming from a very cool box!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh ok. thats reassuring lol


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

That is a fab box. I would keep it and use it for a display.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes - it is 13Ghosts. Forgot to mention that in my post. I was so excited to share!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

ondeko said:


> I guessed my Reaper and the winner is...........Cornstalkers!! Thank you so much for all the cool things.


You're very welcome & I'm so happy you liked your stuff....very good skills!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Windborn said:


> Came home from a loooong day at work to an AWESOME box on the front porch!
> View attachment 136375
> View attachment 136376
> 
> ...


You're very welcome! I'm so happy to see that you love everything! 
I know you said you set up a cemetery, so I was thinking the creepy flowers might fit in somewhere. I was so worried the planter wouldn't survive shipping! It's awesome that you already wanted the cup and a cupcake stand too, I guessed right! 
The little skellie is like one of those dancing flowers that moves in the sunlight, I had to get two of those so that one actually made it into the box!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

kloey74 said:


> That is a fab box. I would keep it and use it for a display.


I did use fluorescent paint on it, it should look pretty good under a black light


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

DebBDeb said:


> Thank you so very much AsH-1031!!! You totally made my day AND my party!


Sorry I haven't responded sooner. Been crazy busy and just got a chance to check the forum. You're very welcome DebBDeb. Glad you and your family like the gifts I sent.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh my, looking at all of these awesome hauls, I'm starting to doubt whether or not I did a good job with mine or not, as I blew most of my budget on a big thing and only got a few smaller ones to accompany it (Along with a letter I hand-aged). Oh well, it's the thought that counts, right?

Also, Victim, if you;re reading this, I have checked USPS and the expected delivery is sometime early next week, but it might come the end of this week if they step up their game. Bee on the lookout is all I can say.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> mari, maybe this person has something huge going on and we just don't know it. within the space of less than a week last week, i found out my uncle had had cancer and chemo and was in the hospital for pneumonia and on a ventilator and not expected to live and he passed away on Saturday. Six days. There are so many things.
> 
> I am sure your victim appreciates your hard work. Maybe their computer crashed...EGADS!! I am sure they will be back as soon as they can to thank you. Meantime, i think WE appreciate your work and generosity.



Wicked - I am sorry to hear about your uncle and I would like to echo your sentiments in that I think we all do appreciate the hard work, time, and money it has taken all of our reapers to make this a great exchange.... And I think we all have an even bigger appreciation for our JustWhisper for heading up this second reapering. I can't imagine how much work this was/ is still.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

AsH-1031 said:


> Wicked - I am sorry to hear about your uncle and I would like to echo your sentiments in that I think we all do appreciate the hard work, time, and money it has taken all of our reapers to make this a great exchange.... And I think we all have an even bigger appreciation for our JustWhisper for heading up this second reapering. I can't imagine how much work this was/ is still.


WickedWW, I too am so sorry to hear about your uncle. My condolences to your family.

AsH...thank you so much. What a really sweet thing to say.

MrHamilton, I am sure whatever you did for your victim will be great, and greatly appreciated. 

The real trick to this is to buy stuff second hand (we all love second hand stuff) at thrift stores or yard sales, and then either make it into something else or add to it, decorate it, give it some halloween pizzazz, customize it to fit your victim's tastes. Or just make something from scratch, like a wreath, or a prop, or something from papier mache. A lot of people on here didn't know if they were any good at something until they tried it. Some said it turns out they aren't, LOL. But others discovered they really enjoyed crafting. Also, if you think you will join SR again next year go to the after-halloween sales this year and pick up a few things you think most people would use. That is how most of us manage to cram so many items into a small budget.

I have gotten notice of a few more people who had shipped Monday but just hadn't had time to tell me yet. So the list of no shows is getting shorter.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

mrhamilton234 said:


> Oh my, looking at all of these awesome hauls, I'm starting to doubt whether or not I did a good job with mine or not, as I blew most of my budget on a big thing and only got a few smaller ones to accompany it (Along with a letter I hand-aged).


Relax. whatever you chose to do is fine. If you put in any kind of effort, it shows. My victim is getting one big-gish thing that I made, something I bought that I modified, and a few little things to round it out, but it's was very different from what Cornstalkers sent me. Not better, not worse, just different. Of course i hope they'll like it, but all I can do is put in my best effort and hope that i correctly figured out the kind of things they would like. Every reaping is unique and I'm sure your victim will recognize that you tried to the do best job you could--which is what really counts.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> The real trick to this is to buy stuff second hand (we all love second hand stuff) at thrift stores or yard sales, and then either make it into something else or add to it, decorate it, give it some halloween pizzazz, customize it to fit your victim's tastes. Or just make something from scratch, like a wreath, or a prop, or something from papier mache. That is how most of us manage to cram so many items into a small budget.


Two of my gifts that I sent were from last year's after Halloween sales. The journal I made from a few items I had on hand and then it just took some time and creativity. I wasn't sure my vic would like it but she said she loved it. It was the first time I ever tried making anything like that so I was a bit nervous. Then the rest of my items were just relatively inexpensive smaller things I picked up to go with the theme of their Halloween party. (I may have cheated ever so slightly on the $20 but only because I included the treat bags for their kiddos -human and furry). : )


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, so I finally got some pictures of my WONDERFUL gifts from nhh!!!! Thank you soooo much! Everything is awesome.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

And here are my dogs sporting there beautiful bandanas! You thought of everything. Thank you again. Oh and there was some candy in there for my son, couldnt get a picture of it he devoured it to quickly!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ever get the impression that you weren't meant to participate in this? 

I hardly ever get sick, yet I come down with pneumonia before the end of the first Secret Reaper. Then I get this pinched nerve in my back that has really slowed me down. And don't let me forget the food poisoning last week at a fast-food place.

I still managed to get my package ready to mail on Monday, then I discovered my keys were no where to be found. Ugh! So I was really hoping that I would walk to my car and it would be unlocked and the keys would be there. Well, I found my keys, but the car was locked. I knew the mailman had already come and gone, there was no way my husband could leave work early and everybody that I could ask for a ride was either at work or gone. So I messaged JustWhisper and told her what happened and that I would get package mailed yesterday. 

So Monday night I looked at my victim's dislike list and thought that maybe I should replace one of the items in the package before I mailed it. So yesterday morning, I opened the package and replaced the item and decided to repack everything as there's some breakables in there. Somehow I managed to lose one of the items I made. We're talking about my kitchen counter which other that a few projects I'm working on, isn't really cluttered. So I spent a half-hour looking at everyplace I might have been and decided that I could make another and still get to town on time. So, a new one is in the package, it's resealed and ready to go. Off to the PO and the package should arrive tomorrow (10/18). 

So, I picked up a few supplies and returned home to discover the item I'd lost was lying on top of my newspaper strip container and blended in nicely with the lid.  Went to send tracking # to JustWhisper and discovered that the internet was out once again. Called phone company and complained again (internet is off more than on lately) and was told that it wasn't working in my area (duh!) and they had no idea when service would be back on.  So I woke up and checked and it's back on! So I sent my tracking information and I'm headed to the coffee pot for a few moments of relaxation before the day begins. 

Actually I hope to be better prepared next year and to have my package ready to mail a few days before the deadline 

Lizzy


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> No Mariposa, you are not a rescue. We just had someone who had to drop out and I had to switch around some names.


I hope I'm not the dropout!  Internet was out and just did get tracking info to you.

Lizzy


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

thank you, Ash and JW for your kind words. It's scary how few of my aunts and uncles are left at this point.

JW, i cannot thank you enough for running this exchange. Personally, i wouldn't have gotten past the intial name pulling and assigning.

I have to say, I had so much fun putting my vic's box together that I really haven't even stopped to consider that *I* will be getting a box, too...til now. Bwaahahaha!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My package is out for delivery! A day early! Awesome!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I have to say, I had so much fun putting my vic's box together that I really haven't even stopped to consider that *I* will be getting a box, too...til now. Bwaahahaha!


I did the same thing - it was fun putting the package together. But as soon as it was put in the mail, I was like....HEY! Now I get one!!! Woohoo!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

vwgirl said:


> I work in a shipping/recieving facility and see the crazyness some packages take to get just one state over. It is frustrating when something gets mis sorted or sent to the wrong hub. It happens all the time and then FedEx (in my case) covers up the mistake on there tracking website, I always screen shot the mistake and make sure we get a discount or refunded rate.


I'm telling you. I bought something last week on Wednesday, it was expected to be delivered today, but the package has sat in, wait for it, Texas for four days. Now, it won't be here until next Monday. I truly dislike Fedex.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

another clue to my victim's identity:


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Even though I just shipped today after catastrophic prop failure on Monday, my victim will be receiving a bloody package on Friday.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

trentsketch said:


> Even though I just shipped today after catastrophic prop failure on Monday, my victim will be receiving a bloody package on Friday.


Me?!!?!??!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

wouldn't it be awesome if it was ME again????


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have been reaped! Pics will come soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya more pics so much fun seeing what everyone got


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

dee14399 said:


> And here are my dogs sporting there beautiful bandanas! You thought of everything. Thank you again. Oh and there was some candy in there for my son, couldnt get a picture of it he devoured it to quickly!!!
> View attachment 136474
> 
> View attachment 136475


I am so glad you and the family liked it all. Thank you for the pooch pics.  Adorbale dogs and glad the bandanas worked out.


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

I was reaped!! A huge thank you to my reaper! I loved all of it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

nicnacnikki said:


> I was reaped!! A huge thank you to my reaper! I loved all of it.


cool stuff.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks again nhh! You really did do a great job!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

nicnacnikki said:


> I was reaped!! A huge thank you to my reaper! I loved all of it.


awesome, glad you liked it. i was starting to worry after not hearing anything for so long lol. 

ive been trying to find another grapevine wreath so i could make another of those wreaths i sent you for myself... no luck so far.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the spider web wreath~ great haul!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG I was reaped!! A huge thank you to my reaper! I love it. I received an AWESOME CREEPY SCARY CLOWN, I AM IN LOVE. She did an amazing job. This will be displayed in my Zombie Baby Day Care and will be used next year as well for my Carnevil theme. I can't express how happy i am. Wished i new who you are. Any one from EL PASO, TX want to come forward. His already in display at the daycare!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> I hope I'm not the dropout!  Internet was out and just did get tracking info to you.
> 
> Lizzy


No, you are not. No one needs to worry. This was someone who signed up and then was unable to participate. So we had to switch reaper names around. No problem,it's all good. 

I still have five reapers I have not heard from. What is annoying is that four of them were on here Oct 15th and one was on here today. They could at least let me know they will be late.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Holy crap that is a creepy clown!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Who ever did that did an amazing job, super creepy. Looks right at home in the Day Care!!!


greaseballs80 said:


> OMG I was reaped!! A huge thank you to my reaper! I love it. I received an AWESOME CREEPY SCARY CLOWN, I AM IN LOVE. She did an amazing job. This will be displayed in my Zombie Baby Day Care and will be used next year as well for my Carnevil theme. I can't express how happy i am. Wished i new who you are. Any one from EL PASO, TX want to come forward. His already in display at the daycare!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

bethene said:


> love the spider web wreath~ great haul!


its a mummy wreath lol. found it online somewhere.. thought it was cute, but can totally understand how it could be seen as a spiderweb wreath, what with all the spiders and whiteness of it lol. 

i think it turned out great.. i want to make myself one.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*I got Reaped!*

I got Reaped[SUP]2[/SUP] and it was great!

I was having a bad time trying to install liftgate supports on my car that were the wrong ones  and didn't fit when the UPS man rolled up and showed me what brown can do for me! 

Made my day!  I got all kinds of good stuff. A really realistic looking LED wax candle, a really nice blowmold skull--one I have never seen before, which is a rarity, Billy Corgan's favorite--a rat in a cage , a hematite skull on a wine stopper, and a really cool (handmade?) shadowbox with an actual mummy hand in it! I mean, where do you get a mummy's hand? (I hope they don't call your neighbor, "Lefty" now.  ) Very cool gifts all around!

Thank You Secret Reaper!

I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

JW, thanks for the tip! I was going to make a huge run around Walmart and the like after Halloween to pick up some stuff half off (Especially candy and some of the things I had my eye on) so I'll pick up some misc. stuff for next time. 

All the same, I still hope my victim likes what I sent, when it comes. (Expect it sometime next week via USPS). Remember, this is my first time participating, so any and all feedback is welcome, nay, encouraged.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Victim... your package is now in your state and will be creeping up behind you tomorrow at anytime. It's an ankle grabber so watch out!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

my vic's package is deep in the heart of the Lone Star state and should be delivered today. 

Clue #3 to my victim's identity:

She lost her head a long time ago but she still sees all.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ALKONOST said:


> Victim... your package is now in your state and will be creeping up behind you tomorrow at anytime. It's an ankle grabber so watch out!


al, i'd be ok with it as long as it wasn't an 'ankle-biter'....lol. (Do y'all call kids that where you come from???)


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was somehow lucky enough to have the honor to be reaped by Bethene yesterday! It was just perfect how it worked out! I had just finished up mowing the yard as the monsters came in from school. As we finished up the dreaded torture they call homework, I had given up on being reaped yesterday! But left the door open so we could look out the screen door.

Then the 6 yr old says "Mommy! Why did that man just leave a box on our porch!" I knew exactly why because I had been reaped! I giddily flew to the door and admired the box. Then I opened it and saw this 









Since it was all so carefully wrapped in individual little gifts I let the monsters tear into all that paper! It was better than Christmas morning cause all of the gifts were as surprise to me as we'll as them!

Here's one of them opening gifts:









To be continued


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I Got 3 tombstones, a grave sticking out of ground guy, a flood light, blue bulb for floodlight, purple and orange string lights, three big spiders, a spider egg sack, spider webs, white ghost, Frankie serving plate, cookie cutters, door cover,vampire cutout, and Halloween socks!
Here's a picture of all my ghoulish goodies from Bethene!
















And








It was so much fun!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My oldest daughter made off with one of the orange and black spiders and the box!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Here's the boss checking out everything!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you so much Bethene! Everything was so perfect that I spent the rest of the evening putting it all up and admiring it!








And
















Porch with all my sr1 & sr2 gifts from Hilda and Bethene!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Very cool, beautifulnightmare ! I like the skelly/ghost & groundbreaker guy is neat! 

Great choices, bethene!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Lisa. I love it. I need to take pics in dark. 

I am hoping my victim got her gift ok! And if she liked it! USPS says it was delivered yesterday. Yikes


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Dearest victim, your gift left Maryland, Went to Texas, and as of this morning is in Michigan. Unfortunately, you do not live in any of those states. It's slowly making its way to you!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ajbanz said:


> Dearest victim, your gift left Maryland, Went to Texas, and as of this morning is in Michigan. Unfortunately, you do not live in any of those states. It's slowly making its way to you!!!!!


banz, LMAO (and shaking my head in disbelief).


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

NICEEEEE! This is pretty neat stuff Sissy!



beautifulnightmare said:


> Thank you so much Bethene! Everything was so perfect that I spent the rest of the evening putting it all up and admiring it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

My Mother (Silver Lady) is hoping her Victim gotten her gift already. She's already nervous about it. Boy dont we all know that feeling?


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> another clue to my victim's identity:


Hmm, another interesting clue, and given your first picture, I would say that your package hits somewhere close to home (FL).


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

wooohoooo! package is out for delivery today!! yeah!!!


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

Well USPS says the package is at your post office my dear sweet victim....soon enough you will relish the terror of the latest torments created here in the lab. I think Im as excited as the one time Igor found that part I needed to finish the Creature from the Ebey Slough. Ah good time...good times.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> al, i'd be ok with it as long as it wasn't an 'ankle-biter'....lol. (Do y'all call kids that where you come from???)


LOL... kids, small dogs and boxes left on porches


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Another package out for delivery! On the count of 3.. everyone check their porch And-a 1.................. and-a 2............................ and a- GO!!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Hmm, another interesting clue, and given your first picture, I would say that your package hits somewhere close to home (FL).


nope, here's another clue...surely, they will recognize themselves now.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

OH, OH, OH!!!! Can I guess?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ALKONOST said:


> OH, OH, OH!!!! Can I guess?


if you can guess, you prolly know...lol.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been reaped! 

Silver Lady, everything is AMAZING! I could not think of anything more perfect! You hit everyone one of my likes right on the money (Disney, spiders, bits of fabric and other Halloween goodies). I will have photos soon. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> if you can guess, you prolly know...lol.


Yeah.. I probably should leave it for those who haven't gotten their package yet...lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm waaaaaaay=ting....i know mail is slow but dang....


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Here are some pics of the amazing gifts that Silver Lady created for me:

First, a collage of the opening:








And some detail shots:







All of my amazing gifts (including the spiderweb fabric) on display








The Evil Queen's poison apple!








A jar with a happy little reaper sculpted on it! 








And a special message! 

I have more photos in a album if you want to see some of the awesome detail Silver Lady put into the apple, the book, or the reaper jar. 
Everything is just perfect! Thank you again!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

awesome reap, amy.


everyone is getting such great goodies.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Amyml- Really cool stuff.. your reaper did a great job!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone know how late UPS delivers 'til?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Anyone know how late UPS delivers 'til?


 Just looked it up... it's until 7pm and sometimes later (in case anyone else was wondering too..lol). I've been updating the status on my package all day long... I'm about to run out of patience!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone know who my reaper is? I received their package but it had no name. 
ALSO SHIPPED MY PACKAGE TODAY Will arrive tomorrow. I made up for it being so late. It is the Motherload of reaper packages!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Does anyone know who my reaper is? I received their package but it had no name.
> ALSO SHIPPED MY PACKAGE TODAY Will arrive tomorrow. I made up for it being so late. It is the Motherload of reaper packages!!!


My reaper hasn't come forward either. I've tried a couple different ways to find out with no luck.. and I've posted a few inquiries on here as well. I figured sooner or later my reaper will come forward...


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

And I had posted on here the day I received it how much I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe it. THANK you reaper whoever you are p lease pm me or Tell me who you are. This is my second reaper and both of them never told me their names .


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Wow! I just got home and there was a package on my step - a nice heavy one too! I opened it up and was FLOORED!!! Seriously, it was just way above and beyond what I ever expected but I am not complaining at all! Here's some pictures:







Honestly, my SR had me right there. The rest of the box could have been empty. ( Sure glad it wasn't though! )







A Haunted Mansion shadow box! This just keeps getting better!
I keep digging and unwrapping and I'm thinking this must be a magic box because the stuff just keeps on coming!
Here's a shot of everything:







An unbelievable assortment of goodies pertaining to my most favorite things; Disney, Halloween, and witches! Too good to be true! Here are a few close ups so you can see just how awesome my Secret Reaper, *WickedWillingWench* really is. Try not to be jealous! 








































What can I say, other than THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! I love it all!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

awesome reapings! cant wait till i get reaped. im trying to be patient.... its hard lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

awwwww, crap....they just don't make glue like they used to. 

the bell should be glued to the left side of the plate--sorta where the lil glue dot is still on there. and it looks like a couple things 'shifted' on the shadow box, too...so sorry. please feel free to 'rebuild' your gifts...oy. Hey...that's it....it's a do=it=yerself kit...yeah...that's it...that's the ticket.

i really had a hard time stopping...lol...it was so much. Hope you enjoy my meager talents (well...SHOPPING is my major talent...ask dh...lol).

Happy Haunts!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

humph sad face still no word


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

omg! That is Truly an Amazing Samhain Parcel, wow!


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

I got reaped today as well-pictures soon! I haven't opened it yet as I'm trying to wait for my husband to get off-work. Lol there I fixed it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

bkszabo said:


> I got reaped today as well-pictures soon! I haven't opened it yet as I'm trying to wait for my husband to get off...


ummmm....bks....that's a lil TMI, darlin....sheesh.


----------



## hauntedmom (Sep 21, 2012)

Yay! I'm so excited. I just got reaped a few minutes ago. The box was so cool, I couldn't wait to open it, and once I did, it was a treasure trove of goodness. My reaper is still unknown to me, but they left clues and a puzzle to figure it out. Thank you, Reaper, whoever you are. I couldn't believe all the great things inside. Hopefully I will figure out who you are soon based on your clues, so I can thank you in person. Until then, know that I love everything about my gift. 


























































Oh, and PS, Jasmine (the cat)- loved the gifts too








I have more pics of my goodies. I'll put them in the album on my profile if anybody wants to see more. Can't wait to put these out around the house. Thanks so much.


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> My apologies for the posting delay =)
> picture this...I was having a bad day at work. I was tired & irritated
> when what to my wondering eyes should appear?
> But a Grim covered box
> ...


I love the modified jewelry box, rather genius I think! The little voodoo dolls are so cute too. Everyone is doing such a great job and so generous- makes me feel warm and fuzzy


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> That is a fab box. I would keep it and use it for a display.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

*holy wow batman...I got reaped*

Sorry I didn't post sooner, I've been pretty sick. But that's small news. I got reaped. Miss Kiki got me some of the most awesome stuff. I got the coolest card. I got a carved jack o lantern. She gave me glow sticks, banners, and wall stickys for our party. I got amazing skeleton mugs, but my fav was the three witch Edgar Allen Poe cauldron. Thank you so much Miss Kiki. You freaking rock.  Still getting used to the app, so not sure how to post them here. If you want to see some awesome stuff, the pictures are loaded on my page. Epically Über Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> Oh Wow! I just got home and there was a package on my step - a nice heavy one too! I opened it up and was FLOORED!!! Seriously, it was just way above and beyond what I ever expected but I am not complaining at all! Here's some pictures:
> View attachment 136778
> 
> Honestly, my SR had me right there. The rest of the box could have been empty. ( Sure glad it wasn't though! )
> ...


Holy Heck!!! Your reaper did very well!! There are so many really cool reapings on here. I don't think the next one will come soon enough


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

amyml said:


> Here are some pics of the amazing gifts that Silver Lady created for me:
> 
> First, a collage of the opening:
> View attachment 136726
> ...


I love that jar and I so want one! Man everyone is soooo skilled on here!


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Anyone know how late UPS delivers 'til?


Lol, I was just wondering that last night-and today I was reaped! I am getting very impatient looking at everyone's wonderful reapings while waiting for my husband, basically I'm torturing myself wondering what's in that huge box!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

We were reaped yesterday....it's funny, my bf gets home before me and tues on the way home I called him and after we had finished with the usual hello's I asked, 'Did we get reaped?' His response no....so yesterday on the way home he called me, we're chatting away and after about 10 minutes, I said, 'I guess we didn't get reaped huh?', he replies, 'yes we did.'

I screamed (nicely, lol) why didn't you say anything, and then quickly added...you didn't open it did you? LoL I raced home where my youngest son was waiting with the scissors in hand.

Thank you BeautifulNightmare!!!! I got two big bags of webs, 6 homemade lanterns w/ tea lights, orange nailpolish, pumpkinspice mix, a big crow, a creepy skeleton/bat that is currently hanging from my chandilier! I love it all! I'll post pics soon when I get my camera out.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

looks awesome  very lucky Victim


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my...I can't believe all the totally awesome gifts that you guys have received. It is so much fun to see everyone's pictures. I can't wait to also see pics from those of You who just got reaped and haven't posted yet. 

To answer Everyones question...Yep, I know who your reaper is. In fact, I know who everyone's reaper is. Hahahaha. And I won't say a thing. I would hope that eventually your reaper will reveal themself.

I am a little relieved. We are down from 7 to 3 reapers who have not been in touch with me. Of course, i am still disappointed that we have ANY reapers who have not contacted me. Everyone should have been in touch with me by the 15th to let me know they shipped or would be late. I know it is not fair for their victims to have to wait longer than everyone else. If I have not heard from them by sometime early next week, then I will see about sending out the rescue reapers. Which, by the way, I now have plenty of. Thank you everyone for volunteering. Again, I apologize so sincerely to the victims who will have to wait a bit longer. I will let you know who you are by Monday. I know it is not my fault but I still feel a bit responsible.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

CornStalkers said:


> We were reaped yesterday....it's funny, my bf gets home before me and tues on the way home I called him and after we had finished with the usual hello's I asked, 'Did we get reaped?' His response no....so yesterday on the way home he called me, we're chatting away and after about 10 minutes, I said, 'I guess we didn't get reaped huh?', he replies, 'yes we did.'
> 
> I screamed (nicely, lol) why didn't you say anything, and then quickly added...you didn't open it did you? LoL I raced home where my youngest son was waiting with the scissors in hand.
> 
> ...


You are so very welcome! I have never done a haunted cornfield so I was so nervous! I am glad you liked it!


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh! A very special thanks goes out to my reaper-none other than JustWhisper!! She did an amazing job on everything, including tricking me all the way! I had no idea it was her! Okay without further ado, here goes:
First, the box













What I found upon first opening







A very awesome modified jol, with a skull inside













I think my favorite thing-super awesome candle holders







A whole bunch of goodies 







a cd 







I love love love this ground breaker!







and last but not least, a box of goodies for my stepdaughter too







oh and i guess the jack lit up


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

bkszabo- Looks like the wait was well worth it, don't you???!!!!!  Very awesome reaping.. .and I love when the boxes are decorated too!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow! Everybody got such nice stuff. 

Madam Leota--did I see one of the 1970's booklets that came with the Haunted Mansion record album? I had that as a kid and they are really cool.

Still no word from my victim and they should have gotten the package by now.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Still patiently waiting for my package to arrive.....ok not so patiently as I can home every lunchtime to ask my wife if it came with the snail mail and race home everyday as UPS and FedEx deliver to my house only a few minutes after my work shift ends! Is that considered patiently waiting?  I'm a wreck on Christmas eve too if ya can't figure it out  I'm a bit of a big kid


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

ondeko said:


> Wow! Everybody got such nice stuff.
> 
> Madam Leota--did I see one of the 1970's booklets that came with the Haunted Mansion record album? I had that as a kid and they are really cool.


Nope, even better - it's a CD of the original album!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> Nope, even better - it's a CD of the original album!


OK, I'm jealous. I got that album for my 6th birthday and I can still quote a lot of it 30+ years later. And the voice of Paul Frees: "Have you ever been to a haunted house? You know the kind I mean...."


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

*I was reaped today!*
When I got to work today I had a box waiting for me, which confused me for a minute until I remembered I gave my work address for the SR so that my package didn't go missing from my porch while I was gone all day.  Which means I got to show off my gifts to some of my coworkers - most of whom get the whole Halloween deal ;-) 
Well without further ado .... 

Pictures of the wonderful gifts my secret reaper sent me!!!









I had one of our clinic cats who decided he was going to be helping me open all the gifts.









An awesome yellow bottle! I didn't have one like that and it's already displayed with some of my other bottles.









What a great abnormal brain specimen. I definitely have a spot in mind for that for my party next weekend. 









Awe, what a cute little haunted house.









This is super cool! My reaper did a fantastic job on making this day of the dead skull for me. Everyone loved it by the way. 









I think this was the best Halloween gift ever! You did such a great job making this special lantern for me. I can't tell you how great this is and how good this is going to look hanging near my front porch steps greeting the Trick-or-Treaters. My coworker, and friend, who is also a big Halloween enthusiast was jealous. I think this may be just the reason she needs to get her to join the forum. 


I also got a little jar full of cockroaches and some creepy cloth; you can never have too much of that stuff right? 
Thank you SO much secret reaper. You did such a wonderful job. I really appreciate all the time you took to find and to make me my gifts. 
Here is a picture of everything all spread it out when I got it home tonight.









Again thank you for everything my reaper - *eeyore laments*


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I hope my victim's package reached them safely... And unbroken. I haven't heard from them yet, but hopefully soon.  

Now to sit back and wait to be reaped... Yippee!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

So many awsome packs!!! I'm still waiting none-patiently for my vic to respond so I know if they liked their pony lol. It should have been there by now so I'm not worried yet just slightly .. Umm impatient lol. 

Also.. Although I was already reaped I got a second reaping!!! Well sort of hehe. My awesome reaper Nhh from last year send me a Halloween care package with CANDY CORN and zombie things . I dunno if I'm allowed to post pics inhere, but how cool is that. A double reaping! Hehe.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

So my victim's package should arrive today, tomorrow, or Monday if USPS is to be believed. Brace yourself!

Now to kick back, watch some horror films, and wait to be reaped myself. To those still waiting like myself, it's part of the fun! Well, to me anyway.


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

This is exhausting - waiting for the packages to arrive. Everyone is getting such great items from their Reapers. 

Dismanteled - hope you're feeling better. I had fun putting that together for you and my husband wants the cauldren back! 
Leota - nice haul!
Ash - that lantern is awesome!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well my victim's package didn't make it yesterday but is in the city she lives in, so hopefully today is the day!

Lizzy


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

I was REAPED! Dear SR whoever you are. I still haven't figured it out unless I overlooked it in my package. It has been a really bad couple of weeks. Someone cleaned out our bank account, my car decided it would have issues, my aunt (who I am very close to) is in ICU, and my cousin was in a bad motorcyle accident so I have been between the two hospitals and haven't really been home. WOW! I came home to a great big box on my doorstep with the most coolest design. You have know idea how this box of all kinds of goodies has made my really bad couple of weeks look up. My son dropped my camera and broke it and I just got a new phone and haven't been able to get it set up yet. I will post picture this weekend since things have settled down but wanted you to know that I got the great big box with all kinds of goodies that I love. Totally love it all. I got a really cool light up skull head wreath that the eyes light up, several cool halloween t-shirts, a really cool halloween basket and some many other cool things will post pictures this weekend for everyone to see. THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! from the bottom of my heart you have brought my spirit back!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Still patiently waiting for my package to arrive.....ok not so patiently as I can home every lunchtime to ask my wife if it came with the snail mail and race home everyday as UPS and FedEx deliver to my house only a few minutes after my work shift ends! Is that considered patiently waiting?  I'm a wreck on Christmas eve too if ya can't figure it out  I'm a bit of a big kid


It is on its way.



madame_mcspanky said:


> I hope my victim's package reached them safely... And unbroken. I haven't heard from them yet, but hopefully soon.
> 
> Now to sit back and wait to be reaped... Yippee!


I have not heard from them either. So I am no help.



Hollows Eva said:


> So many awsome packs!!! I'm still waiting none-patiently for my vic to respond so I know if they liked their pony lol. It should have been there by now so I'm not worried yet just slightly .. Umm impatient lol.
> 
> Also.. Although I was already reaped I got a second reaping!!! Well sort of hehe. My awesome reaper Nhh from last year send me a Halloween care package with CANDY CORN and zombie things . I dunno if I'm allowed to post pics inhere, but how cool is that. A double reaping! Hehe.


I don't think anyone would mind if you put pics on here of your gifts from NHH. I hope your victim lets us know soon if they got your gift.



nmcnary17 said:


> I was REAPED! Dear SR whoever you are. I still haven't figured it out unless I overlooked it in my package. It has been a really bad couple of weeks. Someone cleaned out our bank account, my car decided it would have issues, my aunt (who I am very close to) is in ICU, and my cousin was in a bad motorcyle accident so I have been between the two hospitals and haven't really been home. WOW! I came home to a great big box on my doorstep with the most coolest design. You have know idea how this box of all kinds of goodies has made my really bad couple of weeks look up. My son dropped my camera and broke it and I just got a new phone and haven't been able to get it set up yet. I will post picture this weekend since things have settled down but wanted you to know that I got the great big box with all kinds of goodies that I love. Totally love it all. I got a really cool light up skull head wreath that the eyes light up, several cool halloween t-shirts, a really cool halloween basket and some many other cool things will post pictures this weekend for everyone to see. THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! from the bottom of my heart you have brought my spirit back!


I am so sorry about what happened to your finances. I know it caused a lot of problems in your life and I can't imagine going through that. I hope your finances recover quickly. I really hope and pray that your aunt and your cousin will both recover and be home soon. Your car too. What a terrible month. I hope it all goes better for you.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Dearest victim, FINALLY, the package that has gone from Maryland to Texas to Michigan is finally in your state AND as of 8:39 this morning is in the post office of your town. It should be finding its way to your house today or tomorrow. A few items were fragile so if they have not made it safely due to all the traveling, I will make new ones. HAPPY REAPINGS!!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

> I don't think anyone would mind if you put pics on here of your gifts from NHH. I hope your victim lets us know soon if they got your gift.


soo.. Already having been reaped and seeing the postman carrying this had me puzzled! 









An behold.. It was The Second Reaping lol
Note the zombie crossing tape! Someone was given this from their reaper in SR! and I was so overly jealoux about it, and now I have some!!








AND THERE WAS CANDY CORN!!!!!! My friends wants to taste this year so i cant eat them for a week.. sulk. ( erm..i TASTED some of them..personally i think they are made from equal parts amphetamin, raw sugar, and food-dye " Sunset Yellow" i LOOOVE THEM.)









And the most precious thing of them all, Nhh made me this necklace to wear at my party.. Its so cool. And im thinking of wearing it to my mums 70s b-day wich is 29th lol just to stir things up a bit  









Nhh you are a crazy woman!!!!!! But THANK YOU so much from the bottom of my little black and rotten heart! <3


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I do not know who is more excited me or the kids as we are awaiting our fate. My daughter freaks everytime a delivery truck goes by.


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

AsH-1031 said:


> *I was reaped today!*
> When I got to work today I had a box waiting for me, which confused me for a minute until I remembered I gave my work address for the SR so that my package didn't go missing from my porch while I was gone all day.  Which means I got to show off my gifts to some of my coworkers - most of whom get the whole Halloween deal ;-)
> Well without further ado ....
> 
> ...



yay Im glad everything got to you in one piece... (I had nightmares of that brain jar exploding and destroying everything else) Im so happy you enjoyed everything and can put it to good use. Happy Halloween!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I have revealed myself to my victim via private message.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Dear victim...It's Coming


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Hollows Eva said:


> soo.. Already having been reaped and seeing the postman carrying this had me puzzled!
> 
> View attachment 136954
> 
> ...


I love, love the necklace. I've seen a different cameo on etsy, and didn't buy it but now I'm rethinking because this is super cool and completely different. I like different. Great reapings everybody!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ohhh,,, LOVE the necklace~ so awesome,, and so so sweet of nhh to send you a box of goodies,,,,


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love that necklace also. It is sooo cool. NHH, you are so sweet to send your prior victim a nice box like that. And what a great box of goodies it is.

Thanks Lady Sherry. I know they will appreciate that. You guys can be "secret" for as long as you want. I just suggested that eventually you reveal your identity as we really like to be able to personally thank you each for your great gifts.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been reaped! While I'm actually home. And painting the bathroom, lol.

OMG, it is so totally freaky cool. It's a shadow box with a rat who's guts are on display. 

I'll post pics later. Gotta get back to painting.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

My wife just text me....package on our porch!! WOHOOO!! Come on 3:30!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh my, I LOVE that cameo necklace, need something like that!! Annnd I am still waiting to be reaped. Maybe today will be the day!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

> ohhh,,, LOVE the necklace~ so awesome,, and so so sweet of nhh to send you a box of goodies,,,,


She really is a peach!!! ( i just realized.. in my contry we say " a prune" how the heck can that be a compliment.. ) I must have been especially bad this year lol.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

So, the shadowbox made it in one piece, msgatorslayer? The last shadow box I shipped out was shattered by the USPS; it was going to the creator of Regretsy. I've been working on a replacement concept for months since she decided to keep that one as is after a custom framer told her my use of electronics prevented them from putting new glass in.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

still no reaping for me 

reaper oh reaper, where aaaaaaaaaaaaaaare you? 

signed, 
your impatient victim


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

I think I'm wearing a new path to my front door - every time I hear a car I get up to see if it's a delivery. Oh the anticipation!


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

Im camped out by the front door with my laptop, a pillow, a good book and Im not moving until it comes. This is also good practice for getting concert tickets and other assorted stuff.


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

eeyore_laments said:


> Im camped out by the front door with my laptop, a pillow, a good book and Im not moving until it comes. This is also good practice for getting concert tickets and other assorted stuff.


_Oh that brings back memories . . . _


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been reaped by the AWESOME ajbanz. I would have picked out everything she sent!!

I was home today on Fall break working on a pumpkin when I heard the porch door open and close. I ran and screamed when I saw my box. 









I promise that I did follow the directions and opened it last. The box was full of bubble wrapped goodies tat I had so much fun opening one by one

Inside the envelope was this note:









Here are all my fabulous gifts









I still can't believe how perfect everything is. The candlesticks are going to stay up all year. My daughter was just begging for the ghost in a bottle. Ajbanz got one for each of my kids. My students are going to love the book and will plead to use my cool broom pen.

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

a ghost in a bottle?!??? I am madly in love with the white pumpkins. Ive decided to go all "nightmare" on x-mas this year and sprous up my room with halloween-ish kinda x-mas decorations, I need to have white pumpkins! I need to know how they where made. NOW actually lol.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, I'm in both waiting camps still.

Waiting to be reaped. I'm only home on weekends, but a little birdie told me that nothing has arrived as of yesterday. Maybe this weekend. That would be nice. We'll see... 

I'm also in the waiting to hear from my victim who should have received the package that was delivered to a doorstep by UPS a few days ago... I hope it didn't disappear!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I love the ghosts in the bottle. Which ghosts did you get? Love the stash!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Still loving all the pictures guys! Another thank you to JW and to all of you. This gift exchange has really made the season for us this year. Is it bad I'm already amped up to do it again next year? Haha


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

First let me say to my dear little victim your package is coming and was sent by the deadline! I had computer issues and wasn't able to get back on and confirm, but it's in your state and shows a delivery date of the 22nd.  sorry that's still a couple days away and that I couldn't get on here to tell you that before.

Second, to all those I was exchanging cards with, those were sent too  hope you enjoy.

And last but not least, to my sweet dear Reaper.....

YOU FREAKIN ROCK! 

My stuff was awesome and you totally spoiled me! I love everything and so did all of my family. I cannot wait until I get to put everything out this year! I hope I'm not wrong, but I think my reaper was Moonwitchkitty, but everything was just signed MWK so I hope I'm not wrong 

Here's some pictures to share:


























She got/made me things that will go with my whole Icescream pallor we will be putting together  Can't wait to use the rats with the glowing eyes and even gave me ideas for some other things hubby will be putting some glow too as well 

Seriously thank you sooo much, each and every item was PERFECT! *HAPPY DANCE W/HUGS*


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been Reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and am humbled as a victim,,,, I have to get a video of my great dane and the love she has for one of the Gifts you sent!!!!! it is actually funny and very scooby doo in action.. right down to the RO NO a Rhost!!!!!

I shall post pictures Of the reaping,,,,, soon.... (oh and thanks for the spider heart attack!!!!) my kids opened it to be safe non had crawled in!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

lmao this dane got confused there for a minut.. cant wait to see the DOG


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I was not Reaped today, I was Zombied, and I freaking love it. After a lovely ordeal with UPS my favorite driver that knows us by name purposly played with me after seeing the box, he must have caught on to the game. He left a notice of delivery to freak me out and then came back as his last stop, its always a good thing to get in good with your delivery drivers.  My Reaper was ELH (Erin Loves Halloween) I can not say thank you enough for all the great stuff. The zombie soaps are amazing.  The zombie rider will go good with my zombie family people.
I have not seen the zombie door cover either. Oh did I mention I freaking love everything.
So he comes the pics.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Brimstonewitch said:


> First let me say to my dear little victim your package is coming and was sent by the deadline! I had computer issues and wasn't able to get back on and confirm, but it's in your state and shows a delivery date of the 22nd.  sorry that's still a couple days away and that I couldn't get on here to tell you that before.
> 
> Second, to all those I was exchanging cards with, those were sent too  hope you enjoy.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you like everything, have been stressing on whether or not you got it. Most of your goodies are hand made and I had a blast putting them together.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes! My victim's package was delivered today!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Scream!! Zombie things!!! What a great reap!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

well, i'm actually GLAD my reap did not arrive today...stewpid UPS person put everything under the garage eave and they got SOAKED.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

HOLY FREAKIN' REAPAGE!! I have been reaped with the mother load!! I am going to apologize to my reaper right now, bc I am sure I am going to forget most of the contents bc it was jam packed with lots of items. When I got home from work I was so eager to open the package, but my son had a soccer game and it had to wait. All throughout his game, my wife, MY WIFE, kept saying we need to go home and see whats in that box!! For someone who kind of thought it was a dumb idea to start, she is sure eager to participate 

Anyway on with the show....a very nicely decorated, very VERY well taped reaper box!








My kids were very helpful and curious about the package








Honestly I think my fave thing, just because I am a zombie freak 








Some sweet zombie hoods that my boys enjoyed scaring each other with








A large plastic skull and bats








So much stuff I had to take two panning pics to get it all in!















I cannot thank you enough, Druidess for my Family's package. Everyone had such a fun time going thru the box and checking out all the goodies. It has made it very fun for all of us, and has given my kids a new love for Halloween. 
A list of items include: a vampire caution sign, a werewolf caution sign, a full door decoration, a haunted doorbell, a large skull, a lifelike skull, a box of moss, some zombie hoodies, spider webbing, 2 rubber rats, 2 rubber bats, a large bat, a halloween jello mold kit, 3 tombstones, a zombie sign, pencils for the kiddos, halloween tattoos for the kiddos, B&B spider cider lotion for my wife, blood splotches for the windows, a witch stirring a cauldron, pumpkin carving stencils, pumpkins carving tools, creeper cloth.....I am sure that I missed somethings, and I am sorry, Druidess. I am completely taken back by your generosity, thank you, thank you, thank you again so so much.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

These are my ghosts in a bottle. There's a button that is pushed and then the ghosts appear and talk


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> HOLY FREAKIN' REAPAGE!! I have been reaped with the mother load!! I am going to apologize to my reaper right now, bc I am sure I am going to forget most of the contents bc it was jam packed with lots of items. When I got home from work I was so eager to open the package, but my son had a soccer game and it had to wait. All throughout his game, my wife, MY WIFE, kept saying we need to go home and see whats in that box!! For someone who kind of thought it was a dumb idea to start, she is sure eager to participate
> 
> Anyway on with the show....a very nicely decorated, very VERY well taped reaper box!
> View attachment 137060
> ...


I'm really glad you all liked it. It makes me happy to see the kids having such a good time with everything. I had this great zombie head paper mâché project planned that kind of fell through due to my lack of experience with it. I had hoped to have the parcel a bit more zombie themed for you. I hope you can enjoy it all the same, as it looks like you are. It was truly a pleasure to be your reaper. Thanks for being a good sport about the teasers. I really had a blast!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I am hopping on very quickly to let my wonderful Reaper know that I received the package today, thank you so much! I will go into more detail(and reveal my Reaper) when I get a better opportunity.

Thank you, Reaper!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

trentsketch said:


> So, the shadowbox made it in one piece, msgatorslayer? The last shadow box I shipped out was shattered by the USPS; it was going to the creator of Regretsy. I've been working on a replacement concept for months since she decided to keep that one as is after a custom framer told her my use of electronics prevented them from putting new glass in.


Oh, it made it just fine. I think I accidentally pulled the rat tail off as I feverishly pulled apart the bubble wrap, lol. Thankfully, I noticed it when I was tossing the wrap away. Nothing a little hot glue can't fix.

Such an awesome concept for a handmade gift. I love it!!! Thank you so much!

I haven't had a chance to take pics yet and post them. But I will when I get a chance.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> These are my ghosts in a bottle. There's a button that is pushed and then the ghosts appear and talk


I saw those! I thought those were so adorable for the kiddos. However when I went back to pick a couple up they were sold out.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

@CrazyADD-DAD, Awesome stuff, but got to say the last pic is my favorite


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

Let the reaping commence!!! My package finally arrived today.... didnt even hear the mailman leave it . So went and took a nap and my youngest woke me up lugging the box in. Working on getting pics of the items but I wanted to let Rockplayson that I love everything I got. Its funny because every item picked out for me was something in the past week Ive mentioned to the wife I wanted after looking at my display. 

I got a 5ft glowing skeleton that's going right on my porch next to my spider victim, a bag of tiny skulls, a light up haunted house snow globe which Ive seen multiple times and never got the chance to get, some nice votive candles, some creepy cloth which every knows you always need more of, and finally the piece that made me jump for joy- a floodlight holder so that for the first time I can actually light up my scene this year. 

This is the best Halloween ever!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

bkszabo said:


> Oh my gosh! A very special thanks goes out to my reaper-none other than JustWhisper!! She did an amazing job on everything, including tricking me all the way! I had no idea it was her! Okay without further ado, here goes:
> First, the box
> View attachment 136874
> View attachment 136875
> ...


I am really glad you enjoyed your gifts. I had fun making the games for you to use to figure out who I am. I hope your stepdaughter will enjoy her gifts as well. I saw on another thread you liked some groundbreakers similar to the one I made for you. That was as close as I could get to them. I hope you can use everything and have a great Halloween. It was a joy to reap you.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

And they say xmas is the season for giving! What amazing gifts everyone has put together for their victims. Non-Halloween celebrating people just need to read through these posts and they'll see just how creative and generous people can actually be for reasons other than Christmas (nothing against it by any means).

Sometimes living in the bible belt is difficult... like today when I was wearing one of my Halloween scrub tops, which consists of various skulls on a black background, I got a comment from a client asking why in the world was I wearing skulls? Duh! It's Halloween, at least that is what I was thinking. I managed to respond more tactfully than what I'd really have liked to say.  I think he was concerned that it had some demonic secret meaning behind it. *shakes head* I am so happy that everyone seems to have had as much fun as I have doing this. I look forward to participating again. Great job guys.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been reaped!  It was a really nice surprise to have especially since I've been quite sick all week. It made my day and gave me a good excuse to roll out of bed.  My lovely reaper sent me some black creepy cloths, black web, and some skull garlands that kind of have a voodoo vibe. They will make nice window treatments. I also got a skull bowl, tea light candles, and a homemade tea light holder. The tea light holder looks very cool. It has a spooky antique vibe. And last but certainly not least I got three neat looking homemade apothecary poison bottles. My reaper even put some powders and spices in them so they look pretty real. I love everything! Thank you, thank you!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Great gifts, everybody. I can't wait for mine to get here so I can post it here with all the others. I'm as excited as a little kid waiting for the mail to come by every day.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*Thank you Secret Reaper!!!!*

Here are my pictures. Thank again so much whoever lives in Billings, MT! Everything is exactly what I needed and wanted.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

AsH-1031 said:


> I saw those! I thought those were so adorable for the kiddos. However when I went back to pick a couple up they were sold out.


I've seen them at both Hallmark and Wallmark.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

greaseballs80 said:


> @CrazyADD-DAD, Awesome stuff, but got to say the last pic is my favorite


Yeah, that last photo is great.

I'm loving seeing the stuff everyone is getting. It's amazing how different every box is.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

So many cool gifts!!
ADD -dad LOL at your wife! Maybe next year we see HER on the list of participants.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

I want to biiiiig thanks my secret reaper Hollows Eva
It's funny that my reaper was also my victim, isn't it?
I really love all the items you sent me, especially those homemade, they are all awesome.
My chihuahua dog Focus really enjoy goodies and sends you lot of hugs and kisses.
Here are the photos:


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I've been reaped! My haul includes enough spider web to cover my house, some bones, an amazing pumpkin mask, and some nice pictures of a lab with skulls and such. I just wonder who you were so I could thank you personally, as I could definitely put the bones to good use. If anyone is willing to come forth and tell me who you were, stand up and be recognized.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

did u open the LEGO yet?? Im still hoping for frankenstein or vampire, but its prolly gonna be something lame lol . Im glad you like the things i had a lot of fun putting it together and trying to see if I could find things from your list. Im glad the dog like hes gift too


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

such great great stuff


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ive still got a little bit of a wait ahead of me but i've been told my package is on its way as of today. sweet!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry about the late shipping. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I think my reaper is spareing me...I think they forgot about me.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I'm so glad you like everything, have been stressing on whether or not you got it. Most of your goodies are hand made and I had a blast putting them together.


Sorry to stress you! We had the wedding first week of this month, then back to work and playing catch-up and during it all my computer took a dive and I can't access HF from work as it's blocked! Was stressing me out too LOL. I LOVE handmade goodies so they were absolutely perfect! Thank you again


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

mrhamilton234 said:


> Well, I've been reaped! My haul includes enough spider web to cover my house, some bones, an amazing pumpkin mask, and some nice pictures of a lab with skulls and such. I just wonder who you were so I could thank you personally, as I could definitely put the bones to good use. If anyone is willing to come forth and tell me who you were, stand up and be recognized.


Those came from my crypt,, my lil demon escaped she has escpae and was sending her dating photos,, I think she like you Mr. hamilton!!!!!! She has been brewing [potions all day long...becareful if she included anything to drink


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i got reaped!!! such a lovely surprise after a long day of work. 

I will post pics later but I want to thank my generous, fantastic Reaper- Dee14399. 

she sent me far too much stuff---it was awesome opening it all...and i love everything. Pics later.


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank YOU KRNLMUSTRD!!!!!!!

I have to say the reapings were and are great... I have to still make a youtube video of my Boxingdane or great boxer (shes a cross) playing scobby doo to the hanging moaning phatome.. I have a special place for him to hang!!!!



























I am having issues with attaching dont know why!!!! (leave it to me to add drama!!!
Truffle my Basset loves em all .. so do the my teen age girls...We will use them well!!! Thank [email protected]@!!

the Heussmann's


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

WOWEE great reapings everyone is getting!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have so enjoyed secret reaper this year. It's really made my Halloween!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

greaseballs80 said:


> @CrazyADD-DAD, Awesome stuff, but got to say the last pic is my favorite


Mine too. By far. My heart melted when I saw that. What a great family you have, add dad. So appreciative. I'm a lucky reaper indeed.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness, those last few boxes were so crammed with creepy goodness I wouldn't even know where to begin picking out favorites. I do have to say that mummy hand is very unique and well done. The witch jar is great and that creepy hanging reaper thing wheussmann got looks awesome. I would love any of those gifts. Great job reaping, Reapers.

Okay, I know a lot of you have not been reaped yet, and I am sorry. I tried to message everyone who was getting reaped late and I hope I didn't miss anyone.

Here is MY current list of people who have not received a package yet. If your name is on this list it does not mean your package hasn't shipped. It just means I have not been notified if you got a gift, or that you have not gotten it yet. If you have been reaped and your name is on this list please let me know so I can update my list. If you have NOT been reaped and your name is not on this list let me know. I will make a note of people whose package I know shipped late or not at all yet. In those cases you should have been notified already.

Here is my list:
lizzyborden
lmz319
madame_mcspanky
mariposa0283
misskiki
pumpkinking30 (being rescue reaped)
rockplayson 
Sidnami
Spookybella977 
The Red Hallows
trentsketch
whimsicalmommy (reaper shipped late)
13ghosts (reaper shipped late, not sure if it has shipped at all)
Bethene
blacksc
byondbzr (reaper shipped late)
Darkpumpkin
digbugsgirl
kab
krnlmustrd (reaper shipping late, still waiting)
lisa48317


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Is anyone else getting pouty about not knowing if their reaper has even shipped yet? 
I get so excited putting together my reaper gift, I can't wait to send it out to my victim ! But I think I've only been reaped once where my reaper shipped on time (thanks obcessedwithit!)


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hmm thats a lot of names huh  Hope its on its way!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

All but 3 have been shipped for sure. They are on their way. A few people had bonafide emergencies so please don't be too upset if your package is a little late. Remember...the shipping deadline was only Monday. If it went parcel post it could be Monday or Tuesday before you get it. I understand how you feel. This year is the first time I was not reaped last, or had to be rescue reaped. It is hard to watch while everyone else gets gifts, but I promise yours are coming.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Greets. I got my gift.... I just been having photo problems. Here's the proof now. 







Thanks, Ms Spanky.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> All but 3 have been shipped for sure. They are on their way. A few people had bonafide emergencies so please don't be too upset if your package is a little late. Remember...the shipping deadline was only Monday. If it went parcel post it could be Monday or Tuesday before you get it. I understand how you feel. This year is the first time I was not reaped last, or had to be rescue reaped. It is hard to watch while everyone else gets gifts, but I promise yours are coming.


im just glad my reaper wasnt a flake and i dont have to be rescued lol. i can deal with a late reaping. 

did the 3 people who you havent heard from get back to you? would be awesome if there was ever a secret reaper sign up with no rescues needed.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Okay, I know a lot of you have not been reaped yet, and I am sorry. I tried to message everyone who was getting reaped late and I hope I didn't miss anyone.


Thanks for the update and a big thank you for all you've done to make this happen. This is my first year participating and it's been a blast! 

Lizzy


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been reaped!!!! Thank you so much midnightterror!! I literally just got home from a week long vaca and sitting on my kitchen counter was your box!! I was so excited I dropped my bags and immediately opened it!!! I will post the pictures tomorrow but I wanted to thank you so very much!!! I absolutely LOVE everything especially the mummified rats!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I wonder how long my reaper will keep me waiting to reveal herself... it's been about 2 weeks. Come forth reaper!!!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> im just glad my reaper wasnt a flake and i dont have to be rescued lol. i can deal with a late reaping.
> 
> did the 3 people who you havent heard from get back to you? would be awesome if there was ever a secret reaper sign up with no rescues needed.


One of those is a rescue, so I know it will be a bit late. The other two supposedly shipped Fri but I have not heard from them yet. I agree it would be an amazing event to have no late reapers and no need for rescue reapers. That is why I suggested to everyone to have your gifts done early. When you wait till the last minute and then stuff goes awry your victim is left hanging. It doesn't really matter what we do though. There will always be procrastinators, and sometimes people who are selfish, like the one who signed up, got a gift, and split. I feel sorry for his reaper more so than his victim. His victim can be rescued. But his reaper will never know who really got those gifts they worked so hard on, and will never get a thank you.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

that aint right, glad that wasnt my victim. granted i had to wait a while for a thank you, but after a wait and a lot of complaining. it finally came.. lol 

i would be so bummed if my victim did that


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I was reaped on Saturday! Yay! I receieved an neat hanging ghost, a crow, candy corn, a little skeleton dude and a very creative note. I'll post pictures tomorrow. Thank you Reaper. I love the gifts!

Unfortunately, I cannot find my camera, but I managed to find a picture of the cool ghost I have. He has creepy hands that my son doens't like too much, and I think that makes me like all that more. Evil, I know. Thamk you to my very secret reaper, or did I miss a clue?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> Here is MY current list of people who have not received a package yet. If your name is on this list it does not mean your package hasn't shipped. It just means I have not been notified if you got a gift, or that you have not gotten it yet. If you have been reaped and your name is on this list please let me know so I can update my list. If you have NOT been reaped and your name is not on this list let me know. I will make a note of people whose package I know shipped late or not at all yet. In those cases you should have been notified already.
> 
> Here is my list:
> lizzyborden
> ...


I have quite happily gotten reaped, so you can scratch me off there! Thanks! 

And I haven't seen my victim on the boards since the beginning of September (she's on the list), but according to the USPS her package was delivered.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

lisa48317 said:


> I have quite happily gotten reaped, so you can scratch me off there! Thanks!
> 
> And I haven't seen my victim on the boards since the beginning of September (she's on the list), but according to the USPS her package was delivered.


Dismantled souls victim also has not posted yet. Tracking said it was delivered the 16th. Hope all is well. He's worried they didn't like it. I doubt that's the case. He put a lot of thought into it.


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Everyone's gifts are just SUPERB!!!

My gift has shipped - I was late shipping because I'm an idiot.  Actually, I was late because it needed more coats of paint than expected. THEN there was a meltdown ... literally. Not good.  I actually cried. 

Anywho, dear Victim, my sincerest apologies. Your gifts will arrive on Wednesday and I certainly hope you love them!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are the pictures from my awesome reaper:

First the box...






















Now the goodies inside...






















Close up of the mummified rats...








Midnightterror was an awesome reaper!! He did an amazing job and I absolutely love everything!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update JustWhisper.. That person who signed up only to take his gifts and run is NOT COOL. I hate greedy people, geeez... I'll never understand anyone that does that.


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

byondbzr said:


> Thanks for the update JustWhisper.. That person who signed up only to take his gifts and run is NOT COOL. I hate greedy people, geeez... I'll never understand anyone that does that.


Wait ... did I miss something? I haven't been on much - computer blew up, got a new one, trying to save my hard drive from the old one, Reaper gift melted oh, and my birthday was in there somewhere, too. WTF. Lol ...

Anything I can do to help???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Thanks for the update JustWhisper.. That person who signed up only to take his gifts and run is NOT COOL. I hate greedy people, geeez... I'll never understand anyone that does that.


Wow that is so not cool someone doing that  if you need someone to help out and do another package for someone jc just say the word happy to do another


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

AsH-1031 said:


> *I was reaped today!*
> When I got to work today I had a box waiting for me, which confused me for a minute until I remembered I gave my work address for the SR so that my package didn't go missing from my porch while I was gone all day.  Which means I got to show off my gifts to some of my coworkers - most of whom get the whole Halloween deal ;-)
> Well without further ado ....
> 
> ...



That skull is so pretty!


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> I am really glad you enjoyed your gifts. I had fun making the games for you to use to figure out who I am. I hope your stepdaughter will enjoy her gifts as well. I saw on another thread you liked some groundbreakers similar to the one I made for you. That was as close as I could get to them. I hope you can use everything and have a great Halloween. It was a joy to reap you.


I definitely love the groundbreaker-I was kind of afraid to put her outside(my husband said he saw some kids carrying around a dummy the other day)I compromised though and put her close to the front door. Thank you again, you have a great Halloween as well!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

here are pictures of the awesome stuff i got from dee14399...
I LOVE everything...that JOL is awesome...love the little cauldron candles and the awesome autumn votive holders. Think i'm gonna use the bat 'dish' as a ring holder on my dresser. I just love EVERYTHING...thank you sooo much again.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

OH! and i LOVED the little bottle of 'Happily Ever After Juice'...that went on the display with all my boney brides and grooms.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the offer to help. I think it is all under control. Just waiting for confirmation on two gifts that should have already shipped.

Those mummified rats are totally cool. I love the unique gifts I am seeing this year. This group has some mad skills and great imaginations.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have been reaped! Pictures tomorrow

Lizzy


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Jw same here if you need another reaper make up rescue just drop me a line... it may take me 4 or 5 attempts to get it right... but it will arrive one way or another...(if their in Texas I could even set it up in there yard..) (errrr oh wait we Texans are armed scratch that.. I will leave it on thier stoop


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I totally agree there has been fantastic homemade things this year! And I'm in love with the rats too


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

maybe today's the day . . .this is as bad as waiting for a letter from my son  Everyone has done such a nice job with their packages.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

kab said:


> Here are the pictures from my awesome reaper:
> 
> First the box...
> View attachment 137942
> ...


Wow - the pictures on the box are awesome! And I love the gargoyle! I see a button on him - what does he do?


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm getting so excited! I got a card in the mail yesterday that my gift if on its way. Thank you reaper I'm not feeling forgotten anymore!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Someone's package is out for delivery today =) la la la la FINALLY


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Miss Kiki~ I have that gargoyle. He is awesome! When you push the button his eyes light up red and he says, I am the demon of the underworld...

He says more but I can't remember what else.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Had a happy little bit of Halloween land on my doorstep today! Nope, I was NOT reaped! This was a little thank you giftie from my victim SakiGirl! She is so sweet!









She sent an awesome candle holder w/ candle, spooky soaps, a cute good-luck voodoo doll that is going on my keychain, and two chocolate covered oreos that my son already snuck one of. LOL. I'll save the other for my daughter when she gets home from school. THANK YOU for the Halloween cheer, I love it all!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

cool!! I love the mummy!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Had a happy little bit of Halloween land on my doorstep today! Nope, I was NOT reaped! This was a little thank you giftie from my victim SakiGirl! She is so sweet!
> 
> View attachment 138340
> 
> ...



ya so glad it made it to you just a little thank you for the great package you sent


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

that string doll is adorable. i got my victim a headless horseman one, i kind of want one for myself. now if only they make harry potter ones... lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> that string doll is adorable. i got my victim a headless horseman one, i kind of want one for myself. now if only they make harry potter ones... lol


they do look on ebay  lol


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh freakin sweet! 

there goes the rest of my money lol


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

FedEx was just here and delivered a package. . . . . for my 7 year old  Maybe USPS or UPS will deliver something later.......

AND THEY DID! - I've been reaped!!!!! Thank you So much Creepy Spiders!








My Box contained: Bloody Gauze, Bloody Foot print cloth, Black Creepy Cloth, A Skelleton Cloth, a most beautiful Venetian Mask, pumpkin luminary, the Fabulous Medusa Bust & wait for it...*Boris Karloff Legendary Frankenstein Collection*!








This will be running throughout the party! Where ever did you find it! I love everything!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I love all these gifts!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG!! I was reaped!! No idea who yet,, ,but thank you so so much Reaper,,,I got 2 very cool potion bottles,, I adore them,, they will set out all year,, also I got a great skull,, 2 bloody bandaged feet,, AND A LED SPOT LIGHT! I have always wanted one ( it is blue) seriously,, I am so excited!! 

Reaper,, thank you from the bottom of my cold little heart~ love it all!!!!
will try to get pics up later,, am having camera issues,,,but will do my best to get them up ASAP


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm sorry it was SO late. It was killing me, so I can only imagine the suspense you were in! The movie came from Amazon. That's what held it up ;-) but I thought it was worth it because you were specifically looking for Franky. When Just Whisper sent your likes / dislikes I was super excited because you are like my Halloween soul mate bwahahahahaha. I hope you enjoy the coveted Medusa bust!


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Creepy ~ You know I will! Medusa is one of my fav's. And as soon as the little guy goes to bed, I'm cracking open the DVD and watching me some MOVIES!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Great jumping spiders, what a great reap! I love medusa. And that mask is so beautiful. I love masks.

It looks like everything is slowly coming together. I am hoping everyone will receive their packages this week, except for those 3 people who will be reaped late.

Pumpkinking30, yours is on the way. Thank you to our great rescue reaper, AJbanz.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I was reaped!!! Thank you very much Brimstonewitch!!!!! I liked everything very much!!! I like the owl very much!!! And the purple votive holder is very pretty!!! The potion/spell box is great! Thanks again for everything!!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Great jumping spiders, what a great reap! I love medusa. And that mask is so beautiful. I love masks.
> 
> It looks like everything is slowly coming together. I am hoping everyone will receive their packages this week, except for those 3 people who will be reaped late.
> 
> Pumpkinking30, yours is on the way. Thank you to our great rescue reaper, AJbanz.


Thanks for the update. I'll be looking forward to it. Thanks for saving the day Ajbanz!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Thanks for the update. I'll be looking forward to it. Thanks for saving the day Ajbanz!


You are very welcome. I did a quick stalk and think I figured out your style. Happy Haunting!!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

MissKiki said:


> FedEx was just here and delivered a package. . . . . for my 7 year old  Maybe USPS or UPS will deliver something later.......
> 
> AND THEY DID! - I've been reaped!!!!! Thank you So much Creepy Spiders!
> View attachment 138401
> ...


OMG the funniest thing... MissKiki~ I see I accidentally slipped my green tea in there. bwahahaha I was wondering where that went!


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

It was delish! Thank you!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

CreepySpiders said:


> OMG the funniest thing... MissKiki~ I see I accidentally slipped my green tea in there. bwahahaha I was wondering where that went!


Lol. I laughed so hard when I read that. I got close to doing the same thing with a bucket of ear plugs and a pair of gloves. I have no idea how they got in there but I pulled them out just before taping. LOVE it.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

CreepySpiders said:


> OMG the funniest thing... MissKiki~ I see I accidentally slipped my green tea in there. bwahahaha I was wondering where that went!


LOL. I had to go back and look at the photo to see if I could find the tea!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I have been reaped!!









And i MUST apologize to my reaper. It came either Monday or Tuesday and I did.not.even.know. Packages from the post office have always come directly to our door, but now they are apparently delivering EVERYTHING to the community clubhouse/office. So when you get a slip in your mailbox, you must go down and get it.. Well... I am bad about checking my mailbox, i get very little so I only check it twice a week. I meant to do it yesterday, but then life gave us a terrible blow. A quick backstory: 

*three weeks ago my boyfriends engine died, we junked the car, was down to one car at that point.
*two weeks ago, MY car died, had water in the engine. YEP, milkshake in the oil baby. So that car was junked. down to NO car.
*last week, borrowed my mom's old car to get by..


Which leads to last night. My boyfriend was in an accident. The car in front of him had a car pull out in front of it. The collision ricocheted that car onto him. He had surgery last night and is also in surgery again right now. Every bone in his wrist is shattered, no pain meds were touching his pain. I have to miss work, since i have no car and babysitter. But it is OK, somehow, we will get through this. Life just seems to be dumping on us right now and honestly, it is wonderful I got this package today to lift my spirits a bit. So thank you reaper, I am sure you were worried about this getting here, I am sorry to make you worry.. 

I will open this with enthusiasm and share lots of pics as soon as I am able to. I have been on the phone though constantly with people, so if I take awhile, that is the reason why. Don't worry, I will be back with pics to appease my Halloween junkie friends and to properly thank my reaper!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh wow byondbzr, and here i was thinking my christmas was going to suck due to the fact i spent too much on halloween lol. 

hope things turn around for you guys soon, what a way to kickstart the holiday season  and a speedy recovery for your boyfriend.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

byondbzr, I'm so sorry for all that you are going through! 
I'm happy you received the box and I hope you like everything inside! 
Things will get better you'll see!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

bethene said:


> AND A LED SPOT LIGHT! I have always wanted one ( it is blue) seriously,, I am so excited!!


AWESOME! I'm jealous!

byondbzr - hope things start looking up for you soon & hope the boyfriend heals quick! {{hugs}}


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

well this sucks, my package was supposed to be delivered today, but it isnt. so whoever my reaper is, you paid for express, but they didnt deliver expressly. usps sucks  

i so wanted to be reaped today. guess ill get it tomorrow.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK I have opened my reaper package between phone calls and messages.. Spookybella, you just ROCK!! Everything is just what I wanted. I love everything, truly, and THANK YOU so much. I needed this today.. I do have pics documenting it all, so give me some time and I'll get them on here!

Also, my boyfriend is in recovery now. They were worried about his hand/lack of blood flow that he could lose it, so my understanding is they used some muscles in his forearm to help secure everything in the wrist. We don't know if he needs more surgeries, but the recovery/rehab time in his doctor's estimation is 12-18 months. I am freaking out now. He cannot work, and I have no car to GET to work, plus I am just part time right now... One hour at a time, one day at a time.. Deep breaths...

I am home, by his urging.We have two kids (7 and 5) and they will be off the bus in 15 minutes. To them, daddy just had an accident but the doctor will make it all better! He doesn't want us coming to see him, his family is there for him, and I am to make the kids' lives NORMAL. So, I am collecting myself to do the normal night routine of dinner, bath, homework, etc.. I feel bad to not be there, but I know I need to be the strong mom right now....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

love seeing how creative everyone got when putting together their victims gifts


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

byondbzr said:


> OK I have opened my reaper package between phone calls and messages.. Spookybella, you just ROCK!! Everything is just what I wanted. I love everything, truly, and THANK YOU so much. I needed this today.. I do have pics documenting it all, so give me some time and I'll get them on here!
> 
> Also, my boyfriend is in recovery now. They were worried about his hand/lack of blood flow that he could lose it, so my understanding is they used some muscles in his forearm to help secure everything in the wrist. We don't know if he needs more surgeries, but the recovery/rehab time in his doctor's estimation is 12-18 months. I am freaking out now. He cannot work, and I have no car to GET to work, plus I am just part time right now... One hour at a time, one day at a time.. Deep breaths...
> 
> I am home, by his urging.We have two kids (7 and 5) and they will be off the bus in 15 minutes. To them, daddy just had an accident but the doctor will make it all better! He doesn't want us coming to see him, his family is there for him, and I am to make the kids' lives NORMAL. So, I am collecting myself to do the normal night routine of dinner, bath, homework, etc.. I feel bad to not be there, but I know I need to be the strong mom right now....


Sorry to hear about things being so bad for you right now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> OK I have opened my reaper package between phone calls and messages.. Spookybella, you just ROCK!! Everything is just what I wanted. I love everything, truly, and THANK YOU so much. I needed this today.. I do have pics documenting it all, so give me some time and I'll get them on here!
> 
> Also, my boyfriend is in recovery now. They were worried about his hand/lack of blood flow that he could lose it, so my understanding is they used some muscles in his forearm to help secure everything in the wrist. We don't know if he needs more surgeries, but the recovery/rehab time in his doctor's estimation is 12-18 months. I am freaking out now. He cannot work, and I have no car to GET to work, plus I am just part time right now... One hour at a time, one day at a time.. Deep breaths...
> 
> I am home, by his urging.We have two kids (7 and 5) and they will be off the bus in 15 minutes. To them, daddy just had an accident but the doctor will make it all better! He doesn't want us coming to see him, his family is there for him, and I am to make the kids' lives NORMAL. So, I am collecting myself to do the normal night routine of dinner, bath, homework, etc.. I feel bad to not be there, but I know I need to be the strong mom right now....


sending lots of positive vibes for you and your family


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> well this sucks, my package was supposed to be delivered today, but it isnt. so whoever my reaper is, you paid for express, but they didnt deliver expressly. usps sucks
> 
> i so wanted to be reaped today. guess ill get it tomorrow.


Please be patient, Mariposa. Your reaper had a problem and did not get to ship until Monday. If I hadn't caught her before she shipped her original package to her original victim you would not even be getting reaped yet. You would have to wait for a rescue reap. So I guess you are lucky you are getting reaped this soon. I am sorry for the delay but we are doing the best we can. She said it is guaranteed delivery by 3 pm tomorrow. And I am sending her a special thank you for swapping around victims at the last second so you weren't left out.



byondbzr said:


> OK I have opened my reaper package between phone calls and messages.. Spookybella, you just ROCK!! Everything is just what I wanted. I love everything, truly, and THANK YOU so much. I needed this today.. I do have pics documenting it all, so give me some time and I'll get them on here!
> 
> Also, my boyfriend is in recovery now. They were worried about his hand/lack of blood flow that he could lose it, so my understanding is they used some muscles in his forearm to help secure everything in the wrist. We don't know if he needs more surgeries, but the recovery/rehab time in his doctor's estimation is 12-18 months. I am freaking out now. He cannot work, and I have no car to GET to work, plus I am just part time right now... One hour at a time, one day at a time.. Deep breaths...
> 
> I am home, by his urging.We have two kids (7 and 5) and they will be off the bus in 15 minutes. To them, daddy just had an accident but the doctor will make it all better! He doesn't want us coming to see him, his family is there for him, and I am to make the kids' lives NORMAL. So, I am collecting myself to do the normal night routine of dinner, bath, homework, etc.. I feel bad to not be there, but I know I need to be the strong mom right now....


OMG, I cannot believe the bad luck you are having. I am really sorry about your BF's accident. I hope the surgery was successful, and I really hope his recovery time will be shorter than expected. Good luck with everything. Just do the best you can, and you being there for the kids is great. I know it is hard to not be there with him also. I hope your life takes a turn for the better soon.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

On Monday my MIL called me from work and said the UPS guy was confused. Seems he had a package with my address on it, but the recipient's name was Lizzy Borden. I laughed and told her to tell him that it was indeed supposed to go to my house.

Well I'm finally getting the photos up. Thanks so much Kloey74. I love it all!








a creepy flying corpsed skeleton 








a wreath with black roses, spiders and a purple glitter skeleton (my husband grabbed it as soon as I took the picture and hung it on the front door)

and although I didn't get a picture of it, all of the brown packing paper came in handy too. It's now the top layer of my large paper mache pumpkin  

Thanks again! 

Lizzy


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Please be patient, Mariposa. Your reaper had a problem and did not get to ship until Monday. If I hadn't caught her before she shipped her original package to her original victim you would not even be getting reaped yet. You would have to wait for a rescue reap. So I guess you are lucky you are getting reaped this soon. I am sorry for the delay but we are doing the best we can. She said it is guaranteed delivery by 3 pm tomorrow. And I am sending her a special thank you for swapping around victims at the last second so you weren't left out.


dont get me wrong, im not upset that the gift is late, just thought it was shipped saturday. i'll probably wake up to the door bell tomorrow, super excited now.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I just found out who my talented reaper is. Thanks for everything Lizzy Borden!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Still trying to figure out who my reaper is. I would love to thank them in a PM. If your reading this please come forward. I really love my gift.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

greaseballs80 said:


> Still trying to figure out who my reaper is. I would love to thank them in a PM. If your reading this please come forward. I really love my gift.


I'm in the same boat. I still don't know who my reaper is. I've posted on here serveral times about it and would've figured her ears would be ringing big time by now  I'm looking forward to thanking her. I do know it's a "her" because of the return address on the box... but, I haven't matched it up to anyone yet. I figure if she won't/can't come forward.. I'll learn who she is after everyone has gotten their gifts. Just would be nice to know who it is now though!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> And I had posted on here the day I received it how much I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe it. THANK you reaper whoever you are p lease pm me or Tell me who you are. This is my second reaper and both of them never told me their names .


I am your reaper for round two.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is an updated list of people who have not confirmed receipt of a gift to me. If you have received one and I missed it please let me know. And please don't forget to send me a PM when your gift arrives. I don't always get to read all the posts on here and may miss yours. Thanks.


lmz319
madame_mcspanky
mariposa0283
pumpkinking30 (being rescue reaped)
Spookybella977
trentsketch
whimsicalmommy (reaper shipped late)
13ghosts (reaper shipped late)
blacksc
Darkpumpkin
digbugsgirl
krnlmustrd (reaper shipped late)
HoflyLoster


I just love that corpsed fairy. What a great job. I have been wanting to make a few for my witch house.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ive been reaped! but i havent opened the package yet. trying so hard to wait a couple more hours for my hubby to wake up so we can open it together. its difficult being this patient with it sitting right in front of me.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

well, they say good things come to those who wait... i could wait no more, i woke hubby up an hour early (he went to bed an hour early so its fair lol) so i could dig into the package. my super awesome wonderful best ever reaper was ophelia (seriously, i think i love you! lol). not only did she spoil me and the hubby, she spoiled both of my fur babies as well. how did you know i needed more kitty greenies!? mind reader! 

anyways, here are the photos

of course there has to be at least one token pet photo... pretty sure most of mine will have at least one of my animals in them. 

heres me and remus waiting to unbox.









his brand new halloween costume. hes gonna be so cute in it!









more unboxing 









the spiders nest she made for me, even included a glow stick to go in it for halloween night! 









kitty really loves his greenies, hes definitely happy to have more









the whole haul, 4 fall scented votive candles, a glow stick for the spiders nest, a grapevine wreath because she saw i was having a hard time finding another after sending my reaper package off to my victim, some pumpkin flavored treats and apple butter, 2 clip on led spot lights and a potholder/kitchen towel set.









i seriously love everything! and the cookies are delicious.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I like the idea of a glow stick for the spider nest! Nice!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yea, i would have never thought of it lol.


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Haven't seen anything my way yet...hoping it's still in transit???



JustWhisper said:


> Here is an updated list of people who have not confirmed receipt of a gift to me. If you have received one and I missed it please let me know. And please don't forget to send me a PM when your gift arrives. I don't always get to read all the posts on here and may miss yours. Thanks.
> 
> 
> lmz319
> ...


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> OK I have opened my reaper package between phone calls and messages.. Spookybella, you just ROCK!! Everything is just what I wanted. I love everything, truly, and THANK YOU so much. I needed this today.. I do have pics documenting it all, so give me some time and I'll get them on here!
> 
> Also, my boyfriend is in recovery now. They were worried about his hand/lack of blood flow that he could lose it, so my understanding is they used some muscles in his forearm to help secure everything in the wrist. We don't know if he needs more surgeries, but the recovery/rehab time in his doctor's estimation is 12-18 months. I am freaking out now. He cannot work, and I have no car to GET to work, plus I am just part time right now... One hour at a time, one day at a time.. Deep breaths...
> 
> I am home, by his urging.We have two kids (7 and 5) and they will be off the bus in 15 minutes. To them, daddy just had an accident but the doctor will make it all better! He doesn't want us coming to see him, his family is there for him, and I am to make the kids' lives NORMAL. So, I am collecting myself to do the normal night routine of dinner, bath, homework, etc.. I feel bad to not be there, but I know I need to be the strong mom right now....


Oh my gosh!! I'm so sorry to hear this  I hope things are looking better by the time you read this... hang in there. Your streak of bad luck should be changing for the better soon!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> well, they say good things come to those who wait... i could wait no more, i woke hubby up an hour early (he went to bed an hour early so its fair lol) so i could dig into the package. my super awesome wonderful best ever reaper was ophelia (seriously, i think i love you! lol). not only did she spoil me and the hubby, she spoiled both of my fur babies as well. how did you know i needed more kitty greenies!? mind reader!
> 
> anyways, here are the photos
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts! I love that your fuzzies were included too  I didn't find out until after the fact that my victim had a kitty. But, I saw a pic where she was enjoying the box I sent the gifts in... so, that made everything better


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

What an awesome spider nest, and I too love the idea of the glow stick. Cookies.....Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I love that spider nest!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

very cool, wonder how the spider nest was made?/


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Lizzyborden: this is what you were supposed to have gotten. 









I'm beyond pissed that some UPS worker broke into the box and stole it. I will be making your new one.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> very cool, wonder how the spider nest was made?/


its full of wadded up newspaper, but i dunno what she used to get the spiderweb all stiff. maybe starch or paint? i dunno.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I was reaped! Thank you so much for all the wonderful gifts, Darkpumpkin! You did such a wonderful job!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i love the Franky and his bride frames.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

First of all, lots of good thoughts headed your way, *byondbzr*. I really hope things turn around for you soon!

Everyone has had such wonderful gifts, I wish I had the opportunity to comment on them all. Things have been much busier here since DS made his grand entrance. I've been reading the thread, but haven't had the chance or hands to take part very much. 

*mariposa*, it was killing me seeing your posts! I really wanted to hop on and tell you that it was coming. I'm glad you like everything. My cats are fiends for Greenies. Some cats don't play with toys, and if they do, there are a lot of play styles(a source of frustration for me with my two!), but they all eat, so it's hard to go wrong with treats. The one pup shirt I found, I thought you already had, so I hoped that the costume was enough of a compromise between the two, since it's so lightweight. The goodie recipes are from your Pinterest page, I'm glad you enjoyed them(great picks!).

As for the nest, it's an idea I've had for a while, but never had the chance to actually do. That was my first attempt, so I'm really hoping it works like I had planned. It's based on the yarn egg craft, so I soaked blanket thread in diluted glue and wrapped it around a balloon, making sure I left a hole that I'd be able to fit my hand into. Then I started thinking that I would probably do the same thing with spider webbing, so I used a sponge brush dipped into the glue and added a layer. I added spiders so their shadows would be seen when the inside was lit, then topped it off with another layer. I tried spraying it with an enamel top coat, and though I thought it was clear, it was white. I kind of liked how it made the spiders a little more subdued from the outside, so I left it(too bad I didn't notice it before I sprayed other things that white paint definitely did _not_ work for). I then removed the balloon and used some more thread to make a loop to hang the glow stick from, and to be able to hang it up by the top.

There are some things I may change, as I'd like it to be a bit more structurally sound, and more suited for outdoor weather. I'd hang it on a porch, but not from a tree. And I'm sure there's something better I can use than the paint, but I'll have to play around with it. Anyway, that's it in a nutshell! Thank you for the compliments on it.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

you're right about my cat not being a playing type. theres a few types of toys he'll play with (string toys with short bouncy strings, if it has a long non bouncy string, he wont play with it....... ) but since we got the dog in march, remus gets jealous anytime we try to play with the poody and he likes to destroy his toys.... so i dont bother anymore lol. he does love his food and treats. every time i get up and go into the kitchen hes in there hounding me. fat little piggy lol. 

i figured the treats were from my pinterest. funny story, i baked a batch of the snickerdoodles on monday. gave most of them to my parents since my cousin eats over there and hes a pumpkin fiend. me and the hubby arent sharing the ones you sent lol. 

so with the newspaper in the spiders nest, stupid question but was that just for shipping (and obviously storage) or does it stay in there when being displayed? i have it hung on my porch under the blacklight right now but i want to move it to somewhere more visible on halloween.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, thank you for all the good thoughts and prayers. That means a lot to me.. My boyfriend is still in hospital, but could possibly be home tonight or tomorrow morning. I've been getting help/rides/dinners from family and friends so the kids and I are OK with basic food/necessities. It's been a stressful week, and I am exhausted. 


Oh, wanted to say, he sent me a picture of his forearm/wrist/hand. It is HORRIFYING. But know what, if anyone ever wants "realness" in a prop, I have just THE picture for you. Only Halloween junkies like you guys will get that part, lol. It is terrible to look at but could maybe inspire that right person. So if anyone wants to see it, yep, let me know. It'll gross you right out and I do not mind sharing at all. I haven't shared with facebook friends, they would freak out.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Wanna share pics from my wonderful reaper here in a bit....


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK, here we GO! Spookybella, I thank you again. I love it all, you picked and made the right stuff for sure! It's like you got in my head, you are awesome!

The box...









Filled to the brim!
















Three small boxes inside the big one..









Inside the first box, little packages!









Beautiful vintage-y witch box!! With finger inside! 
















Gorgeous vintage art to hang around the house..









Cool ice cube tray and cupcake kit..









There is always room for a spider at the bottom of the box too.. lol









Next box, more little goodies!









Who counldn't use Fur of Werewolf??









And Wicked Poison!!









And labels for my apothecary collection!









Now last box.. What is this??
















OMG!!









I absolutely LOVE him, love his skull mouth! The LED light flickers for "Halloween Realness"....


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

wow, you scored big time! great reaping.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great gifts every one! 
mariposa0283, love the spider egg sack,, I made one last year, but now will put a glow stick in it,, what a great idea! 

byondbze,, so sorry for you and your boyfriend,, sending healing prayers his way,,, and for you and your children too,,, 
wow,, you have great reaper gifts,, LOVE the littl pumpkin and his skelly teeth,, too cool!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh gracious ByondBzar...what a wonderful bunch of gifts. And yep, that pumpkin is audacious!!!!! Those vintage pictures are so cool. And I love the witch box and the bottles. Great job Spooky.

I think we are down to about 8 people waiting on gifts. And I only have ONE unconfirmed shipment. Still waiting to hear if they shipped or not. I hope they are well as they have not been on in about a week or so.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I just got home to find that I have been reaped! It's just after midnight and I have to go to bed, but I wanted to give a shout out to my as of yet anonymous secret reaper to let you know that I received the package. It was WELL worth the wait. My party is in less than 19 hours and I have sooo much to do. And NOW I have to redesign one of my focal points to feature your fabulous gift as a centerpiece! I probably won't have time to post pictures until Sunday, but know that I LOVE it all (but especially the candles!  ).


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

krnlmustrd said:


> I just got home to find that I have been reaped! It's just after midnight and I have to go to bed, but I wanted to give a shout out to my as of yet anonymous secret reaper to let you know that I received the package. It was WELL worth the wait. My party is in less than 19 hours and I have sooo much to do. And NOW I have to redesign one of my focal points to feature your fabulous gift as a centerpiece! I probably won't have time to post pictures until Sunday, but know that I LOVE it all (but especially the candles!  ).


OMG! I have been stalking ALLL DAAAYYY waiting for your reaction and I am just tickled over it! First, I am SOOOO sorry it was so late. I literally had a melt down.  AAANNNDDD an airbrush malfunction BUT it got done!  I am sooooooooo happy you like your gifts.  I made the Krnlmustrd the big one because, well, he's you! I, too, have a party in less than 19 hours. CHEERS TO YOU AND YOURS! EAT, DRINK AND BE SCARY!!!

Again, I am so sorry for being late. HAPPY HALLOWEEN! You were a WONDERFUL Victim!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been Reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay, I'm so excited. The mail just dropped off a spooky package of goodies, and I love them all. Thank you Ajbanz, you're my new hero. 


























































All of these things are so great, the bottle goes right in with my potion cabinet, the candle holders are perfect for the niche by the stairs, the skull looks great under a glass dome I had, the lantern is beautiful in the entryway, and the CD of Poe (how did you guess he was my absolute favorite poet? ) will keep the mood nicely on those long drives to work. Thanks so much, you found the perfect gifts.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

So glad you like everything. I've been stalking the package all week. It was scheduled for Thursday delivery but spent a few extra days in TN. I'm ecstatic that everything made it there in one piece!!!!!! Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Totally thought I was getting reaped today, and I kinda did, just not from here! My husband's grandma always sends us a box of goodies and trinkets and stuff for Halloween every year. Even though she does it every single year, every single year I forget all about it until it comes! LOL So, it was a nice surprise.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

lmz319 said:


> Totally thought I was getting reaped today, and I kinda did, just not from here! My husband's grandma always sends us a box of goodies and trinkets and stuff for Halloween every year. Even though she does it every single year, every single year I forget all about it until it comes! LOL So, it was a nice surprise.


Photos? Even if it's not from your secret reaper we still want to see


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Photos? Even if it's not from your secret reaper we still want to see


Sure! =)








Ornaments and knickknack for me








IA State stuff & a puzzle thing for my husband








Treats for all of us








Headbands for our girls

I love that she does this. =) She always finds fun stuff! She was in the hospital awhile back so I sent her a "box of sunshine", full of bright yellow things - notepad, hand towel, candy, chips, etc.


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd like to publicly thank my reaper HOFLYLOSTER (Holly) I received a custom painted Jason mask! Talk about cool I'm going to mount it on my wall like a piece of art work! Excellent job! Also received some fresh hearts, candies, pencils, pens, flesh like hand, caution tape, and a big mean rat for my graveyard!

Thank you so much Holly!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Spookybella977 said:


> I was reaped!!! Thank you very much Brimstonewitch!!!!! I liked everything very much!!! I like the owl very much!!! And the purple votive holder is very pretty!!! The potion/spell box is great! Thanks again for everything!!!!
> 
> View attachment 138504


So glad you liked everything! I usually make at least something, but with the wedding so close to this ship date I just couldn't get it together. Happy Haunting!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Great job reaping, AJ. Thanks again for coming to the rescue. And thank you to everyone who offered to be a rescue reaper this year.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> So many awsome packs!!! I'm still waiting none-patiently for my vic to respond so I know if they liked their pony lol. It should have been there by now so I'm not worried yet just slightly .. Umm impatient lol.
> 
> Also.. Although I was already reaped I got a second reaping!!! Well sort of hehe. My awesome reaper Nhh from last year send me a Halloween care package with CANDY CORN and zombie things . I dunno if I'm allowed to post pics inhere, but how cool is that. A double reaping! Hehe.


Is there any candy left?  I think you should post pictures.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh I did post pictures  oh... You mean now. Erhm yeah... The candy corn are very camera shy and.. Yeah I tried to take pictures but it looked like the bags where empty, very strange....


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

SUPER HUGE THANKYOU to my reaper! Please pm so I know who you are. I love it all soooo much.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone on this thread know whimsicalmommy on a personal basis? I am really concerned as she has not been on since Oct 17 and has not responded to my PMs. I am afraid she may be very ill or worse. If anyone knows what happened to her please send me a PM. Thanks.

As far as I know we only have 3 people waiting for a package. One is unconfirmed as received but I know a package was sent to them. One has supposedly had a package sent, but a little late, and the other is being rescued this week.


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

I was able to log on real quick to see everyone's spoils! Being smack dab in the midst of Sandy I have lost power since 9pm last night and we're not expected to have it return for 8-20 days. We do have a generator to save the fridge and freezer but keep your fingers crossed! As for Halloween in our neighborhood, it's a no go as it stands right now.  My little 3 year old is sad.  This was her first Halloween where she truly understands what it is and was going to be Tinker Bell. Ah well, I'll just close all the doors in the house and have her knock on them to say Trick of Treat! 

EVERYTHING LOOKS WONDERFUL!!! ALL the Reapers have gone over and above and I'm just over the moon with what I'm seeing!!! Lol ... I'm also taking notes for next year. Some of the handmade items are just to DIE for ... Like that quilt ... I want one! AND could use one right now!!!

I'll check back when I can, guys! If I am un able to check in tomorrow, HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL MY GHOULS AND BOILS! This was a wonderful season and I've made many new friends. <3 to you all!

DebBDeb


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> Oh I did post pictures  oh... You mean now. Erhm yeah... The candy corn are very camera shy and.. Yeah I tried to take pictures but it looked like the bags where empty, very strange....




Hahahahaha.  You wouldn't think candy corn would be so shy...


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

No it's so strange huh?! Actually there IS a few left as I somehow managed to forget about the bag, so I will enjoy them with a scary movie tonight


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Happy Halloween, everybody! this was a great set of reapers to be part of. thanks!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry, my posting is a few days late, but I was reaped!!! 

Thank you soooo much SNEAKYKID! 
My gift was packed with so much thought, I can tell you had as much fun packing it as I had unwrapping it! 
I love to bake, (I'll be posting pictures of my Halloween cookies next) SNEAKYKID sent me cupcake liners and halloween icing. Two super cute candle holders, one that is like the Cheshire cat and a haunted house! Halloween peeps! My box was just packed with goodies and fun little notes! I also got a clock, a stuffed Frankenstein, and the creepiest doll ever!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

That doll!!! Creepy!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are the long awaited pics from my reaping. My reaper was Windborn. I absolutely love everything. Thank you very much


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just wanted to check in and give a quick thank you to my reaper Kloey74 for my really cool pumpkin. Seems that my original package was tampered with and items were missing, so she went the extra mile and sent me a second package! Thanks again for your generosity 

Will post a picture as soon as things are back to normal here. We were surprised to get 26" of snow so early in the season and now we're waiting for power to be restored. Happened to find a hotspot in town this morning, but I hope to be back by next week. 

Lizzyborden


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know I have not posted pics,, have had camera trouble,, had to use a old one, now can't find the cord to get it plugged into the computer, the computer is old so can';t just put in the memory card,, am trying,, it is not because I do not like my gifts! 
as I said before, blacksc was my wonderful reaper,,and I loved it all,, used the led spot light to highlight the packing tape ghost that Just Whisper made me in the first reaper,, and it turned out looking great! so THANK YOU again,,, I did not know how to get her lit. cuz heat from other lights would make her melt, and small ones inside did not do her justice,, so this was perfect!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I used a lot of what I got from Cornstalkers--the 2 ravens, the creepy cloth, the cauldron, the tombstones, the big spider, the little pumpkin, the JoL LED lights, the 2 voodoo guys, and the vampire skull. It was great to have the additions. I plan on using the other stuff to build a couple props for '13. Thanks again, SR Cornstalkers. And a huge thank you for JW for putting out so much effort to make this work.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> Just wanted to check in and give a quick thank you to my reaper Kloey74 for my really cool pumpkin. Seems that my original package was tampered with and items were missing, so she went the extra mile and sent me a second package! Thanks again for your generosity
> 
> Will post a picture as soon as things are back to normal here. We were surprised to get 26" of snow so early in the season and now we're waiting for power to be restored. Happened to find a hotspot in town this morning, but I hope to be back by next week.
> 
> Lizzyborden


I'm just relieved that it made it to you this time!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I would like to let everyone know that the one reaper who I never heard from at all finally contacted me this week. Their mother was suddenly taken ill and died just as suddenly. So all is forgiven and please keep them in your thoughts.

I have two other reapers who I am concerned about. I have not heard from whimsicalmommy in some time, nor darkpumpkin. Does anyone have any info on either of them? I hope they are okay.

LMZ...Our post office closed before I could get there today so your package will go out Monday morning. Thanks again for your patience.

Is there anyone else who has not yet received a package?

Is there anyone who sent a package but does not know if it was received by their victim?

Kloey, that is so cool that you made lizzy a new gift. How generous. Dirty rotten thieves, I hate it when people take what is not theirs.


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> LMZ...Our post office closed before I could get there today so your package will go out Monday morning. Thanks again for your patience.


No worries, thank you SO MUCH for EVERYTHING - organizing this awesome exchange, and coming to my rescue. I hope everything is okay with the other reapers and my thoughts are with the one who just lost his/her mother.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> I would like to let everyone know that the one reaper who I never heard from at all finally contacted me this week. Their mother was suddenly taken ill and died just as suddenly. So all is forgiven and please keep them in your thoughts.


Sorry to hear that.  I'll keep them in my thoughts and hope things start looking brighter.




JustWhisper said:


> Kloey, that is so cool that you made lizzy a new gift. How generous. Dirty rotten thieves, I hate it when people take what is not theirs.


Yes, it was very generous  I hope the thief _appreciated_ the time and effort Kloey put into her gift.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I apologize for not posting pictures of my reaper gifts before now. I'm blaming it on the hurricane. I was hoping to be able to post pictures of the props in place, but as that's not going to happen anytime soon, here's the spread from my reaper, DebBDeb:









I actually had 2 of the tree centerpieces already which I had in my sun room (or in this case, the conservatory) so this one fit right in! I used the house centerpiece on a sideboard in my dining room. I also had three candy bowls but only two of them had plastic skulls sitting atop the candy, so this skull fit right in! It's like my reaper was reading my mind. I used the black flowers in a vase on a table by my front door. I will admit that I didn't use the gel clings this year because I want to test them first. I get leery about those things staining glass so I'm keeping them for next year.

But my favorite items, by far, are the candles. I collect Clue games and try to incorporate that aspect into my Halloween decorations. My reaper made Clue suspect themed candles! Each is unique in size and badged with awesome halloween themed artwork to depict each suspect:









Miss Scarlet (with green ooze pouring out her eyes and mouth) , Colonel Mustard (with vampire fangs), Mrs White (covered in spider web)









Mr. (Or actually here, Reverend as he's known in other parts of the world) Green (wth a bullet to the head), Mrs. Peacock (dripping blood) and Prof. Plum (as Frankenstein)









My favorite was green.  It's just so morbid and awesome!

And lastly was this little guy:









I don't actually know what he is. He's a bit big for a keychain, so perhaps ornament? In any case, he's uber cool looking.

I can't imagine the time and effort Deb put into making these things, but I truly appreciate it all. The candles will be displayed with my collection year round! Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I'll keep them in my thoughts and hope things start looking brighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just hope my pumpkin comes alive and eats their nose off while they are sleeping.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to be so late with my pictures from my gift from blacksc,,but I guess better late than never,,, thank you so much again,, put the led spot to good use, as well as the other props,, I LOVE all of it!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Love looking at the late pics. Helps keep Halloween alive!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Those handcrafted candles are just so cool. Great job, Deb.

Bethene, those witch bottles are beautiful, and those bloody feet are gross. Way cool.

I think we only have one more gift waiting to arrive. Should be there around Thurs or Fri.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wow looks like you made out like a bandit


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally here is the picture of my pumpkin from Kloey74









Had to take him outside to get enough light for picture as we still have no power 

He's a perfect addition to my creepy little collection  Thanks again Kloey!

Lizzy


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> I just hope my pumpkin comes alive and eats their nose off while they are sleeping.


I like the way you think!  hehehe


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Bethene, those witch bottles are beautiful, and those bloody feet are gross. Way cool.


Yes, I love those bottles too and now I have a great idea for my dismembered foot props as well


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

*I've Been REAPED!!*

Oh happiest of days, it is my rescue reaping day!!! For reasons unknown my reaper was unable to send a package (no hard feeling here, just hope everything is okay with said reaper) but JustWhisper came to my rescue!

I happened to see my husband out waiting for the mailman to get something in his car and when I saw what it was I ran out hollering "Oh that's for me!!!!" as I snatched it right out of my husband's hands. 

All decorated with pretty pictures on the outside and even a cute reaper poem, just for me!








Potion bottles and extra labels...notice the awesomely disgusting earth worms - eek!! 








Pumpkin stencils, glow sticks, gel sticky witch and punch balloons for the kiddos (which my daughter LOVED...I nearly passed out having to blow them up right away for her! Ha!)








Fabulous skull cup and plastic skellie man.








Very cool altered "Poisons" book with quotes. I flipped through quickly and happened to see this one, which I thought was quite fitting since I was JW's Secret Reaper. =)








Several great lighting things - pumpkin string lights, shimmering ghost, tea light holder, and a very cool color changing pumpkin. (Oh, and of course what would Halloween be without some candy?!)








It occurred to me as I was tearing through this awesomeness that I probably should've taken a photo to show how nicely wrapped and packed everything was (it all arrived in tact with the exception of the snake tail, which can easily be fixed/altered!!) so, instead I took a photo of all the wrapping. Seriously, it was like Christmas morning for me. =)








Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU sooooooo much JW!!! I greatly appreciate everything you've done to organize this awesome event and for coming to my rescue when you didn't have to. I have no issues with getting my gifts after Halloween...wouldn't most here agree...








So I'm just fine getting Halloween stuff any time. In fact, I've told my family they should feel free to give me Hallween things for Christmas and my birthday in March. 

And while I'm posting photos, might as well share this one...Me & my youngest daughter (Elliott) going as Jack SkElliott & Sally LOL








Thank you again!!! Hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween. I'm already looking forward to next year!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

LMZ, I am so glad everything arrived in one piece. That snake tail is a tricky thing. It already broke once, I fixed it, and then glued your book shut so it wouldn't break again. I am not sure how you got it open, but ...LOL. Guess I didn't glue the book or the tail well enough. hehe. I am glad the kids enjoyed their surprises. I did try to keep your gifts child friendly. I hope I didn't go too lame. Most of my stuff is pretty gory, so I had to choose carefully. I was afraid my skellie debonaire would have his hat smashed in transit. I worked so diligently making his hat and cape. I wanted to make him a little walking stick, but didn't know how to make him hold it without breaking in the box. Anyway, I hope you truly will find those useful next year. It was fun reaping you.

I love the picture of you and the baby. What did your older daughter wear?

And I do believe this brings our SR II to an end. I want to thank everyone who played. It was fun heading this up and participating. If any of you did not get your gift and I have missed you let me know. Otherwise, I think everyone got their gift.


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> LMZ, I am so glad everything arrived in one piece. That snake tail is a tricky thing. It already broke once, I fixed it, and then glued your book shut so it wouldn't break again. I am not sure how you got it open, but ...LOL. Guess I didn't glue the book or the tail well enough. hehe. I am glad the kids enjoyed their surprises. I did try to keep your gifts child friendly. I hope I didn't go too lame. Most of my stuff is pretty gory, so I had to choose carefully. I was afraid my skellie debonaire would have his hat smashed in transit. I worked so diligently making his hat and cape. I wanted to make him a little walking stick, but didn't know how to make him hold it without breaking in the box. Anyway, I hope you truly will find those useful next year. It was fun reaping you.
> 
> I love the picture of you and the baby. What did your older daughter wear?
> 
> And I do believe this brings our SR II to an end. I want to thank everyone who played. It was fun heading this up and participating. If any of you did not get your gift and I have missed you let me know. Otherwise, I think everyone got their gift.


I loved the skellie...had no idea you made the hat & cape!! Very nice job, totally thought he was purchased that way. =)

My older daughter is obsessed with penguins so when I happened up on a penguin costume there was no way I could not bring it home for her! =)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

OMG that is too adorable. Both your kids are so precious.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wow love the creativity!! awesome job everyone


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Just wanted to say I received my gift on Thursday and I want to say a big thank you to my secret reaper sublime nightmare for the awesome gifts!! Can't wait to use them! Thanks again


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

HoflyLoster said:


> Just wanted to say I received my gift on Thursday and I want to say a big thank you to my secret reaper sublime nightmare for the awesome gifts!! Can't wait to use them! Thanks again


Hey Holly...you got pictures for us? We want pictures.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

IMZ319, your little ones are so so cute! Love the penguin costume! and the little one as Jack Skellington is such a great idea!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

When do we get to learn who our reaper is for those of us who never found out? Or am I the only one who still doesn't know?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone who does not know who your reaper is and would like to know, please send me a PM. I will contact your reaper for you and go from there.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I CAN NOT wait for SR 2013


----------



## walliejohnwayne (May 2, 2013)

Hello, I'm the guilty one from El Paso, Texas who created the cute little Zombie Clown. I have been busy making many more Zombie babies all very different. I sell them on Ebay. My ebay name is walliejohnwayne. I started making these cuties when my daughter announced last year that she was getting married at Disneyland. I am also making Zombie Bears, Kachina Masks, Day of the Dead Catrina Dolls, Spell Books, costumes and Halloween props. 
Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

katshead42 you missed the Mini SR  nothing left now but shipping and pictures..
http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/secret-reaper-groupies.html


----------

